# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Φάροι >  Φάροι στην Ελλάδα (Lighthouses in Greece)

## Marabou

Ας ξεκινήσουμε και ένα άλλο θέμα συζήτησης, για τους Φάρους. 
Τα μάτια εκείνα που αδιάκοπα παρατηρούν το νυχτερινό μας πλού. 

Χρήσιμοι για τη Ναυσιοπλοΐα αλλά και πηγή έμπνευσης και ρομαντισμού. ¶λλοι Ιστορικοί και άλλοι γεμάτοι θρύλους.

----------


## Marabou

*Ο φάρος της Αλεξάνδρειας (Αίγυπτος)*


Πηγή φωτογραφίας:http://www.wikipedia.org/

Ένα απο τα Επτά θαύματα του αρχαίου κόσμου. 

Κατά τον τρίτο π.χ. αιώνα κατασκευάστηκε ένας φάρος προκείμενου να καθοδηγεί τα πλοία με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της Αλεξάνδρειας. Κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας αντανακλούσε τη λάμψη μιας μεγάλης φωτιάς ενώ την ημέρα ύψωνε στον ουρανό μια μεγάλη στήλη καπνού.(Λέγεται επίσης ότι την ημέρα αντανακλούσε το φώς του ήλιου).

Αυτός ήταν ο πρώτος φάρος στον κόσμο και παρέμεινε στη θέση του για 1500 χρόνια και ήταν για εκείνη την εποχή το πιο ψηλό ανθρώπινο οικοδόμημα του κόσμου. . 

ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΦΑΡΟΣ 

Το οικοδόμημα χτίστηκε πάνω σ`ένα νησάκι που λεγόταν φάρος, εμπρός από τη Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου. Την περίφημη αυτή πόλη έχτισε ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος, σε σχέδιο του αρχιτέκτονα Δεινοκράτη, όταν κατέλαβε την Αίγυπτο. Το οικοδόμημα πήρε το όνομα του νησιού.

Συνδεόταν τεχνητά με ένα είδος γέφυρας το λεγόμενα Επταστάδιο και σχημάτιζε το ένα μέρος του λιμανιού της Αλεξάνδρειας. Επειδή η διαμόρφωση του λιμανιου και της ευρύτερης περιοχής ήταν επίπεδη και δίχως κάποιο σημάδι που να προειδοποιεί τα διερχόμενα πλοία, χρησίμευε για να δίνει κάποιο είδος σινιάλου για την προσεγγιση στο λιμάνι. Ο φάρος χτίστηκε απο το Σωκράτη τον Κνίδιο στον 3ο αιώνα π.Χ. ενώ είχε αρχικά ξεκινήσει η μελέτη του έργου επί βασιλείας του πρώτου βασιλιά της Ελληνιστικής περιόδου, τον Πτολεμαίο τον Α' της Αιγύπτου στρατηγό του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου.

Μετά τον ανέλπιστο και απρόοπτο θάνατο του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου ο Πτολεμαίος ανακήρυξε τον εαυτό του βασιλιά της τεράστιας αυτοκρατορίας που δημιούργησε ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος το 305 π.Χ. Κατά την περίοδο της βασιλείας του ξεκίνησε και η κατασκευή αυτού του μεγαλουργήματος αλλά δεν πρόλαβε να το δεί ολοκληρωμένο αφού πέθανε το 367 π.Χ. Ο γιος του, Πτολεμαίος Β' ο Φιλάδελφος είδε το έργο να ολοκληρώνεται.

Η λέξη *φάρος*  υιοθετήθηκε από πολλές χώρες και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ευρέως στο λατινογενές λεξιλόγιο και σε γλώσσες όπως τα Γαλλικά (phare), τα Ιταλικά (faro), Πορτογαλικά (farol) και Ισπανικά (faro)

ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΥΡΓΟΙ 

Το φάρο τον αποτελούσαν τρεις μαρμάρινοι πύργοι, χτισμένοι επάνω σε ένα θεμέλιο από πέτρινους ογκολίθους. Ο πρώτος πύργος ήταν τετράπλευρος και περιείχε διαμερίσματα για τους εργάτες και τους στρατιώτες. Από επάνω υπήρχε ένας δεύτερος οκταγωνικός, με σπειροειδές κεκλιμένο επίπεδο που οδηγούσε στον τελευταίο πύργο. 

ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΡΟ ΦΩΣ 

Ο τελευταίος πύργος είχε σχήμα κυλίνδρου και στο εσωτερικό του έκαιγε η φωτιά που οδηγούσε τα πλοία με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι. Από επάνω του υπήρχε το άγαλμα του Διός Σωτήρας. Το συνολικό ύψος του φάρου ήταν 117 μέτρα. 

ΤΟ ΣΤΙΛΠΝΟ ΟΡΕΙΧΑΛΚΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΟΠΤΡΟ 

Για τη συντήρηση της φωτιάς χρειάζονταν τεράστιες ποσότητες καύσιμων. Την τροφοδοτούσαν με ξυλά, που τα μετέφεραν χάρη στο σπειροειδές κεκλιμένο επίπεδο άλογα και μουλάρια. Πίσω από τη φωτιά υπήρχαν φύλλα ορειχάλκου που αντανακλούσαν τη λάμψη προς τη θάλασσα. Τα πλοία μπορούσαν να τη διακρίνουν από 50 χιλιόμετρα μακριά. Κατά το δωδέκατο μ.Χ. αιώνα το λιμάνι της Αλεξάνδρειας γέμισε από λάσπη και τα πλοία έπαψαν να το χρησιμοποιούν. Ο φάρος έπεσε σε αχρηστία. Ενδεχομένως τα φύλλα του ορειχάλκου κάτοπτρου αποσπάστηκαν και έγιναν νομίσματα. 

Δύο σεισμοί κατέστρεψαν το φάρο  (1303 και το 1323 μ.Χ.). 1480 μ.Χ. ο σουλτάνος της Αιγύπτου, Καϊτμπέυ χρησιμοποίησε τα υλικά του για την κατασκευή ενός οχυρού. Το οχυρό αυτό ανακατασκευάστηκε και παραμένει ακόμη στη θέση του πρώτου φάρου στον κόσμο. 

Πηγή Φωτογραφίας: http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.fil...lexandria2.htm

Πηγή Φωτογραφίας: http://www.greece.org

Για άλλες εικόνες του Φάρου κάντε click εδώ:http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl...xandria+pharos

*Πηγές Κειμένου:

http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.fil...lexandria2.htm

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F_...B9%CE%B1%CF%82*

----------


## Marabou

και μία ωραία φωτό με σπίθα από το ROLEX TRANSANTLANTIC CHALENGE

Το σκάφος είναι το Drumbeat (178 ft.) 

http://nyyc.org/popup.cfm?content=vi...&thenewsid=425

----------


## Asterias

Πως μεταβάλλεται ένας φάρος στη καρδιά των Ναυτοπροσκόπων;;; 

Βάση Ναυτοπροσκόπων. Καλαμαριά Θεσσαλονίκης. Διακοπές του Πάσχα 2005.

Ήταν περίπου 22:00 το βράδυ και καθόμασταν με τα παιδιά της Ομάδας μου (ηλικίας γυμνασίου) στο μώλο της Βάσης των Ναυτοπροσκόπων στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αξιολογούσαμε τη μέρα που πέρασε. Απέναντί μας, στις περιοχές τριγύρω από την Περαία, άπειρα φώτα........,από σπίτια, καταστήματα, αυτοκίνητα και ότι άλλο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, 
κάπου στο βάθος......... άλλο ένα φώς τελείως διαφορετικό από όλα τα άλλα, δυνατό, δυναμικό, μακρυνό, χαρούμενο, χαρμόσυνο, απρόσιτο, μοναδικό, λυπημένο, μοναχικό, προβληματισμένο, σκεπτόμενο, ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ, καθαρό, αυθόρμητο.......................!!!!!!

Οι χάρτες το λένε (ΑνΛΕρ10δ30μ17/10Μ)
                                 Κέρας Μο (Ε),

¶λλοι το λένε Φάρο του Αγγελοχωρίου.

Εμείς εκείνο το βράδυ το είπαμε ΠΑΙΔΙ.

Όλοι οι άνθρωποι του κόσμου, ήταν όλα αυτά τα φώτα τριγύρω από την Περαία και το φως που ξεχώριζε με μια Λευκή και Κόκκινη αναλαμπή κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα.... ήταν η ψυχή του κάθε παιδιού, που πάντα κάτι θέλει να πεί......!!!

_Ας ελπίσουμε πως και από αυτή τη μικρή-πραγματική ιστοριούλα, κάποιοι εξ` υμών, από σήμερα, θα βλέπουν,  το Παιδί σαν ένα ξεχωριστό φως μέσα στη πληθώρα του άνγχους τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Morgan

Με εστειλες Στρατο...!
Πολυ καλο

----------


## efouskayak

Στράτο σου ευχομαι να μήν χάσεις εσύ αλλα και οι υπόλοιποι ναυτοπρόσκοποι αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απίστευτο δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για σχολιασμό.

----------


## Marabou

περι φάρων συνέχεια και αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε μερικές σχετικές πληροφορίες και να νοσταλγήσετε τους φάρους που σας οδήγησαν στο παρελθόν ή να γίνετε λίγο περισσότερο ανυπόμονοι για τις επερχόμενες καλοκαιρινές πλεύσεις (όσο κάθεστε όπως εγώ στο άσπλαχνο γραφείο) κάντε ένα κλικ και κινηθείτε προς το site της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Απόπλου παίρνετε από την παρακάτω διεύθυνση:

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/department11.asp

----------


## Marabou

Αν και αυτή τη στιγμή που έκανα το post, το site δεν  δουλεύει.... η διεύθυνση είναι πάντως σωστή

----------


## efouskayak

Φαροφύλακας... η απόλυτη ηρεμίααααααααααα  :!:

----------


## xara

Ναι!!!!!!
(Σε ερημονήσι) :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Τι καλάααααααααααα  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μια χαρούλα τώρα πολύ θα το ήθελα να είμουν Φαροφύλακας.

----------


## Marabou

Πηγή: http://www.dimaras.gr/spetses/lighthouse.htm

*Φάρος Σπετσών*
Οι Σπέτσες και η Τζιά ήταν οι θέσεις των δύο πρώτων φάρων του Ελληνικού Φαρικού Δικτύου που άρχισε να δημιουργείται μετά την απελευθέρωση. Ήδη από το 1827 είχε λειτουργήσει πυρσός στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας και από το 1831 άρχισε η κατασκευή των δύο πρώτων πέτρινων φάρων στις Σπέτσες και τη Τζιά. Ο φάρος των Σπετσών πρωτολειτούργησε το 1837.

Ο αρχικός φάρος του 1831 δεν υπάρχει πιά. Ο πέτρινος φάρος και η φαροικία που σήμερα κοσμούν το Παλιό Λιμάνι των Σπετσών λειτούργησε για πρώτη φορά το 1885. Ο Ιωάννης Νουχάκης, στην "Ελληνική Χωρογραφία" που εκδόθηκε το 1901 αναφέρει: "Επί της ΒΑ άκρας του στομίου του λιμένος υπάρχει Πυρσός Στ΄ τάξεως, φωτός λευκού σταθερού επί Πύργου στρογγύλου λιθοκτίστου εις απόστασιν 30μ. προς Β από της κατοικίας των φυλάκων, ιδρυθείς τω 1885". Πολλές δεκαετίες αργότερα προστέθηκαν επί πλέον δωμάτια στην αρχική φαροικία.

Ο φάρος των Σπετσών, που διαφέρει από τους περισσότερους άλλους φάρους του ελληνικού δικτύου λόγω της θέσεώς του σε κατοικημένη περιοχή, έχει εστιακό ύψος 27μ. από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Το ύψος του πυργου είναι 11,6μ. Ο φάρος αυτοματοποιήθηκε το 1986 και λειτουργεί με χαρακτηριστικό μία λευκή αναλαμπή ανά πέντε δευτερόλεπτα και φωτοβολία 18 ναυτικών μιλίων. Η γεωγραφική θέση του φάρου των Σπετσών είναι πλάτος 37&ordm;15'9" και μήκος 23&ordm;10'1".

----------


## Marabou

Ένα τραγουδάκι για τους φάρους, από τα αγαπημένα... 
Από το Νίκο Παπάζογλου, που εκτός από τις πιο καλές παρουσίες στο Ελληνικό τραγούδι, είναι και ιστιοπλόος και λάτρης της θάλασσας


*Φανοί*
_Μουσική/Στίχοι: Παπάζογλου Νίκος_ 
_Από το Δίσκο "Όταν κινδυνεύεις παίξε την πουρούδα" - Lyra_

Βράδυ και φουρτούνα στο Θερμαϊκό
Ο φάρος στο Ποσείδι αχνοφαίνεται
το κύμα αφρισμένο πρωτοδεύτερα
και το μπουρίνι απάνω του να κρέμεται

¶ραγε οι δικοί μου όταν πρωτόρθανε
βλέπανε για ν' αρμενίζουνε τους ίδιους φανούς
Χιλιοβασανισμένοι ναυαγοί της Ιστορίας
ένα καΐκι πρόσφυγες σε νέους ουρανούς

Ο κάβος της Επανομής θέλει προσοχή
η άμμος του σε περιμένει να κολλήσεις
Της Πύδνας το λιμάνι δεν φυλάει απ' τους καιρούς
και είναι πια το Τσάγιεζι μακριά για να γυρίσεις

Φέρνω στο νου μου την εικόνα του
το χώμα του Χαρμάν-κιοϊ με δάκρυα ποτισμένο
να σειέται απ' τους λεβέντικους ασίκικους χορούς
κι από τα τραγούδια που τους έδιωχναν τον πόνο

Δυο αναλαμπές η Τούζλα, τρεις ο Βεσπασιανός
σου δείχνουν τα ρηχά, τους βλέπεις δίχως κόπο
κι ο φάρος της Καβούρας απ' αντίκρυ κόκκινος
μπαίνοντας στον μητρικό της Σαλονίκης κόλπο

----------


## Marabou

Η εφημερίδα "Το Έθνος της Κυριακής", σύμφωνα με τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση, θα έχει ένθετο για το φουσκωτό με αφιέρωμα στους Φάρους της Ελλάδας

----------


## A377

Αρκετά καλή αναφορά σε φάρους και με φωτογραφίες


http://www.greekarchitects.gr/report...uses/faroi.htm

----------


## Marabou

> Η εφημερίδα "Το Έθνος της Κυριακής", σύμφωνα με τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση, θα έχει ένθετο για το φουσκωτό με αφιέρωμα στους Φάρους της Ελλάδας


Οφείλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη, γιατί πήρα  το εν λόγω φύλλο και δεν είχε κάποιο τέτοιο ένθετο. Ελπίζω να μην παρέσυρα κάποιον.




> http://www.greekarchitects.gr/report...uses/faroi.htm


Όντως πολύ καλό

----------


## Asterias

> Αρκετά καλή αναφορά σε φάρους και με φωτογραφίες
> 
> 
> http://www.greekarchitects.gr/report...uses/faroi.htm


Πολύ ωραίες foto!!!! marabou.... σου θυμίζουν κάτι ;;; Εγώ θυμάμαι έναν που τον πετύχαμε στη διαδικασία ανακατασκευής!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marabou

ποιόν φίλε ... βοήθησέ με...  τους περισσότερους παρέα τους έχουμε συναντήσει ...

----------


## Asterias

Δε μπορώ άλλο...!!!! Δε μου είπατε ότι θα περπατήσουμε τόσο δρόμο και έβαλα τα deckshoes

----------


## vassilisman

... χωρις (πολλές σκοτούρες) και με στανταρ χρημα !!!

Σοβαρά τώρα,
ΠΟύ μπορώ να δηλώσω για γαροφύλακας και τι γνώσεις θέλει ?

----------


## efouskayak

_''Σήμερα η Υπηρεσία Φάρων είναι οργανική μονάδα με διοικητική αυτοτέλεια υπαγόμενη απευθείας στο ΓΕΝ. Λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με το Β.Δ. από 16-09-1946 ΄΄Περί Οργανισμού Διευθύνσεως Φάρων΄΄ και τον Ν. 1629/51 ΄΄Περί Φάρων΄΄ όπως αυτός τροποποιήθηκε μεταγενέστερα. ''_

_''Η λειτουργία των επιτηρουμένων φάρων ελέγχεται και ρυθμίζεται από τους Φαροφύλακες που υπηρετούν σε κάθε φάρο. Οι φαροφύλακες αποτελούν ίδιο σώμα μονίμων στελεχών Π.Ν "Το Σώμα των Φαροφυλάκων". ''_

_πηγή : www.hellenicnavy.gr_

----------


## xara

Ο φάρος αυτός κατασκευάστηκε το 1880 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 9 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 10 μέτρα.
Βρίσκεται στον παραλιακό δρόμο της Αυλίδας στον Ευβοϊκό κόλπο. 


http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.files/faroi/details/avlida.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ

ΠΡΥΤΑΝΕΙΑ

ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ


Τηλ. (2310) 997158, 996778 Fax (2310) 996730 e-mail: louizou@ad.auth.gr

Κτίριο Διοίκησης «Κ. Καραθεοδωρή» Α.Π.Θ., Τ.Κ. 541 24, Θεσσαλονίκη

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ


ΠΕΤΡΙΝΟΙ ΦΑΡΟΙ: ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ
Θεσσαλονίκη, 3/10/2007



Στο πλαίσιο του Ευρωπαϊκού Προγράμματος «EC-PHAROS - Συντήρηση, αποκατάσταση και ανάδειξη πέτρινων φάρων», που συντονίζεται από το Εργαστήριο Δομικών Υλικών του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστήμιου Θεσσαλονίκης, έχει συγκεντρωθεί πολύτιμο υλικό από την έρευνα σχετικά με τους Φάρους, το ρόλο που έπαιξαν στη ναυσιπλοΐα, τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν σήμερα και τη δυνατή αξιοποίησή τους ως μνημεία της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς στο μέλλον. Στο ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα συμμετέχουν ακόμη 4 Ευρωπαίοι Εταίροι από τη Νορβηγία, τη Μεγ. Βρετανία, την Ιταλία και την Κύπρο.

Καταληκτική δραστηριότητα του Προγράμματος αποτελεί η οργάνωση της Έκθεσης: «Πέτρινοι Φάροι: από το χθες στο σήμερα» με αντικείμενο τους Φάρους του Ελλαδικού και Ευρωπαϊκού χώρου, από τις 13/10 έως και 26/10/2007, με στόχο την ανάδειξή του Πέτρινου Φάρου ως ιστορικό, τοπιογραφικό, αρχιτεκτονικό και πολιτισμικό χωρόσημο, ως σύμβολο ρομαντισμού που εμπνέει το μοναχικό επισκέπτη. Το Σάββατο 13 Οκτωβρίου 2007 και ώρα 19:30 θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα εγκαίνια της Έκθεσης.

Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα γίνεται μία επιστημονική προσέγγιση των πέτρινων Φάρων στον Ελλαδικό και Ευρωπαϊκό χώρο. Οι Φάροι στην Ευρώπη αποτελούν μία προεξέχουσα μορφή της Ευρωπαϊκής κουλτούρας, ένα κομμάτι πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς που ταυτίζεται ιστορικά με την εξέλιξη της ναυσιπλοΐας, της οικονομίας και των κοινωνικών επιτευγμάτων του χώρου αυτού, στον οποίο γεννήθηκαν όλοι οι μεγάλοι πολιτισμοί. Πολλές διαχρονικές αξίες φωτίζονται από το φως του Φάρου: Μύθος, Ιστορία, Φυσικό Κάλος, Λιτή Αρχιτεκτονική, Ποίηση, Μουσική, Εικαστικές Τέχνες.

Μέσω της έκθεσης επιδιώκεται η πληροφόρηση και ευαισθητοποίηση για το ρόλο των λιμανιών και της ναυσιπλοΐας στη διακίνηση ατόμων, ιδεών και αγαθών. Με τα πολυποίκιλα εκθέματα και τις παράλληλες δραστηριότητες που φιλοξενούνται, έρχεται σε επαφή ο επισκέπτης με το Φάρο, τις αξίες του και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζονται σήμερα για τη συντήρηση και αποκατάστασή τους.

Η Έκθεση θα εμπλουτιστεί με άλλες παράλληλες δραστηριότητες ειδικού επιστημονικού ενδιαφέροντος, όπως διαλέξεις αντιπροσώπων Φορέων και μεμονωμένων ατόμων που αφιέρωσαν τη ζωή τους στους Φάρους, ενώ σημαντική είναι η οργάνωση μίας σύναξης φαροφυλάκων του Ελληνικού Φαρικού δικτύου, οι οποίοι και αποτέλεσαν το έμψυχο υλικό των Φάρων στη μακραίωνη ιστορία του.

Η έκθεση θα λειτουργεί καθημερινά από τις 13/10 έως και 26/10/2007 και ώρα 9.00 με 21.00, στην Αποθήκη Γ’, στο Λιμάνι Θεσσαλονίκης

Η έκθεση πραγματοποιείται στο πλαίσιο των 42ων Δημητρίων.

Συντονίστρια και Επιστημονικά Υπεύθυνη:

Διευθύντρια Εργαστηρίου Δομικών Υλικών Α.Π.Θ., Καθηγήτρια Ιωάννα Παπαγιάννη, τηλ. 2310 995882, 995699, email: papayian@civil.auth.gr, vpachta@civil.auth.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πηγή: http://www.dimaras.gr/spetses/lighthouse.htm
> 
> *Φάρος Σπετσών*
> Οι Σπέτσες και η Τζιά ήταν οι θέσεις των δύο πρώτων φάρων του Ελληνικού Φαρικού Δικτύου που άρχισε να δημιουργείται μετά την απελευθέρωση. Ήδη από το 1827 είχε λειτουργήσει πυρσός στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας και από το 1831 άρχισε η κατασκευή των δύο πρώτων πέτρινων φάρων στις Σπέτσες και τη Τζιά. Ο φάρος των Σπετσών πρωτολειτούργησε το 1837.
> 
> Ο αρχικός φάρος του 1831 δεν υπάρχει πιά. Ο πέτρινος φάρος και η φαροικία που σήμερα κοσμούν το Παλιό Λιμάνι των Σπετσών λειτούργησε για πρώτη φορά το 1885. Ο Ιωάννης Νουχάκης, στην "Ελληνική Χωρογραφία" που εκδόθηκε το 1901 αναφέρει: "Επί της ΒΑ άκρας του στομίου του λιμένος υπάρχει Πυρσός Στ΄ τάξεως, φωτός λευκού σταθερού επί Πύργου στρογγύλου λιθοκτίστου εις απόστασιν 30μ. προς Β από της κατοικίας των φυλάκων, ιδρυθείς τω 1885". Πολλές δεκαετίες αργότερα προστέθηκαν επί πλέον δωμάτια στην αρχική φαροικία.
> 
> Ο φάρος των Σπετσών, που διαφέρει από τους περισσότερους άλλους φάρους του ελληνικού δικτύου λόγω της θέσεώς του σε κατοικημένη περιοχή, έχει εστιακό ύψος 27μ. από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Το ύψος του πυργου είναι 11,6μ. Ο φάρος αυτοματοποιήθηκε το 1986 και λειτουργεί με χαρακτηριστικό μία λευκή αναλαμπή ανά πέντε δευτερόλεπτα και φωτοβολία 18 ναυτικών μιλίων. Η γεωγραφική θέση του φάρου των Σπετσών είναι πλάτος 37&ordm;15'9" και μήκος 23&ordm;10'1".


Ο φάρος αυτός λειτουργεί μέχρι σήμερα η ακριβής θέση του είναι 37&#176; 15.8&#180; N 23&#176; 10.1&#180; E, ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από 124&#176; μέχρι 254&#176; και από 278&#176; μέχρι -330&#176;, ενώ το ο ερυθρός από 254˜&#176; μέχρι 278&#176; δεν είναι ορατός σε άλλους τομείς. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από 18 ναυτικά μίλια και ο ερυθρός από 14.

Πηγή εικόνων: Εγώ

Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/department11_new_photos.asp#

----------


## Marabou

Και σε πέρασμα που θέλει προσοχή...

----------


## Asterias

Συμπέρασμα μετά από επίσκεψη κ διανυκτέρευση στο φάρο Γουρούνι:

*Ξέρετε πιο είναι το ανατριχιαστικό σε αυτό το φάρο πιθανόν και σε άλλους; Το ότι σε ένα δωμάτιο ήταν χαραγμένα τα ονόματα των φαροφυλάκων ακόμα και από πολύ παλιά. Το έβλεπες και αυτόματα νόμιζες πως το κάθε όνομα που διάβαζες ήταν κάπου εκεί δίπλα. Τρομερό συναίσθημα.*

*Επιπλέον πληροφορίες...: http://www.skopelosweb.gr/faros*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ζαχαρένια Σημαντηράκη 
Αν γυρίσουμε πίσω το χρόνο, αν ταξιδέψουμε απόψε στο παρελθόν της πόλης μας, κάποιους αιώνες πίσω, την εποχή της Ενετοκρατίας, θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι τα Χανιά και κατά την Ενετοκρατία και την Τουρκοκρατία είχαν αρκετά ανεπτυγμένο το εμπόριο και την ναυτιλία. Όχι μόνον η εισαγωγή, αλλά και η εξαγωγή προϊόντων και διαφόρων ειδών ήταν αξιοσημείωτη. Ανάλογη με την κίνηση του εμπορίου ήταν και της ναυτιλίας, αν και διακινούνταν σχετικά λίγα πλοία λόγω της έλλειψης ευρέως και ασφαλούς λιμένος. Ήταν από τότε κοινά παραδεκτό το γεγονός πως ο ανοιχτός κόλπος των Χανίων, εκτεθειμένος στις καιρικές συνθήκες, δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα κατάλληλος για λιμάνι. Το φυσικό λιμάνι της Σούδας μάλιστα εξυπηρετούσε αρκετά ικανοποιητικά τις σχετικές ανάγκες. Με την κατάληψη της πόλης από τους Γενουάτες, επιβεβαιώθηκε για άλλη μία φορά η ανάγκη λειτουργίας λιμανιού κι έτσι οι τοπικές αρχές υποχρεώθηκαν να ξεκινήσουν οι ενέργειες για την κατασκευή του. Επί Ενετοκρατίας, το 1302, το θέμα τέθηκε στην κυβέρνηση από τον Ρέκτορα Marino Gradenigo η οποία και δέχτηκε την πρόταση.
  Όταν άρχισαν τα αιτήματα για επισκευές από τους φορείς της πόλης, κατασκευάσθηκε για πρώτη φορά το λιμάνι μεταξύ του 1320 και του 1356. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα ήταν το γεγονός ότι αυτό ήταν ακατάλληλο και ότι η ανατολική του λεκάνη υπέφερε από τις προσχώσεις, που δημιουργούσαν τα νερά της βροχής ή των υπονόμων. Τα πλοία έρχονταν και έφευγαν σε ένα λιμάνι που ήταν μικρό και σχετικά αβαθές και ευπρόσβλητο στους βόρειους και δυτικούς ανέμους. Έτσι συχνά στις εκθέσεις των αξιωματούχων αναφέρονται οι εργασίες που εκτελούνται, αλλά και η ανάγκη καθαρισμού και εκβάθυνσης της κύριας ανατολικής λεκάνης.
  Μετά από την επανάσταση του Αγίου Τίτου το 1363/64 το λιμάνι εγκαταλείπεται και χρησιμοποιείται εκείνο του Ηρακλείου, μια και του Ρεθύμνου είχε και αυτό ανάλογα προβλήματα. Το 1551 αναφέρεται η εκβάθυνση της λεκάνης στο Χανιώτικο λιμάνι και η κατασκευή τοίχου με επάλξεις κατά μήκος του λιμενοβραχίονα, ο οποίος είναι θεμελιωμένος πάνω σε μια σειρά υφάλους που έκαναν το λιμάνι απροσπέλαστο στα πλοία. Για την ανανέωση του νερού και την αποφυγή επιχωματώσεων, δημιουργήθηκε ένα άνοιγμα πάνω στο λιμενοβραχίονα και στο κέντρο του κατασκευάστηκε ο προμαχώνας του Αγίου Νικολάου, που κάλυπτε τη μεγάλη απόσταση μέχρι την είσοδο του λιμανιού, την οποία και προστάτευε, σε συνδυασμό με το φρούριο Φιρκά. Περίπου στα 1595 – 1601 κατασκευάστηκε από τους Ενετούς ένας Φάρος, θεμελιωμένος στο φυσικό βράχο, που λειτούργησε ως πυρσός ανοιχτής φλόγας (φρυκτωρία) κι αναφέρεται ως <<φανάρι>> σε σχεδιάγραμμα κάτοψης της πόλεως των Χανίων του 1689 του V. Coronelli.
  Αλλά το 1645 η πόλη πέφτει στα χέρια των Τούρκων μετά από πολιορκία – η κατάκτηση της Κρήτης ολοκληρώθηκε το 1669, όπως είναι γνωστό, μετά από 25ετή πόλεμο, με την κατάληψη του Χάνδακα, το Ηράκλειο. Οι νέοι κατακτητές δεν έδειξαν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τη συντήρηση του Χανιώτικου λιμανιού, το οποίο αφέθηκε σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη και δεν έγινε καμία επισκευή ή συντήρησή του, με την ανατολική λεκάνη του λιμένα να παραμένει ουσιαστικά άχρηστη σε όλη τη διάρκεια της Τουρκοκρατίας.
 Κατά τα χρόνια της παραχώρησης της Κρήτης στον Αντιβασιλέα της Αιγύπτου Μεχμέτ Αλή (1830-1840), ως αντάλλαγμα των υπηρεσιών που προσέφερε στο Σουλτάνο κατά τη διάρκεια της Επανάστασης του 1821 στην Κρήτη και την Πελοπόννησο, αναγνωρίζεται η αξία του λιμανιού και το πόσο μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη βελτίωση της οικονομίας του τόπου. Λέγεται ότι ο Μεχμέτ Αλή έδωσε εντολή στον Μουσταφά Πασά να καθαρίσει τη λεκάνη του λιμανιού των Χανίων, να επισκευάσει το λιμενοβραχίονα και να κατασκευάσει το Φάρο. Και όντως πραγματοποιήθηκαν επισκευές στο λιμενοβραχίονα και εκβαθύνσεις στη λεκάνη του, εργασίες που κόστισαν (το 1838 ) 1.146.000 γρόσια. Τότε κατασκευάστηκε και ο πρόβολος, ο πύργος δηλαδή του Φάρου που υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα και εδράζεται στην ενετική τραπεζοειδή βάση πάνω σε φυσικό βράχο, με τα αρχιτεκτονικά του στοιχεία συνδεδεμένα με την τοπική παράδοση, όπως αυτή διαμορφώθηκε από τα τέλη της Βενετοκρατίας και εξής. Την εποχή αυτή ο Φάρος μας πήρε τη μορφή που ξέρουμε. Ο πύργος του κτίσματος αποτελείται από τρία τμήματα διαφορετικής διατομής: το τμήμα της βάσης είναι οκτάγωνο, το μεσαίο τμήμα είναι δεκαεξάγωνο και το τρίτο κυκλικό. Το υλικό κατασκευής της βάσης είναι της ίδιας προέλευσης και ποιότητας με αυτό που οι Ενετοί κατασκεύασαν τις οχυρώσεις της πόλης των Χανίων.
  Σύμφωνα με τους εγκυρότατους Αγγλικούς <<φαροδείκτες>> του 1847 και 1859 ο φάρος αναστηλώθηκε – πάνω στην Ενετική βάση του – και το 1839 λειτούργησε με τη νέα για την εποχή τεχνολογία. Τεκμηριωμένη πληροφορία για το πρώτο του φωτιστικό μηχάνημα δεν υπάρχει όπως δεν υπάρχει και κάποιο στοιχείο που να δείχνει το πότε σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ως πυρσός ανοιχτής φλόγας. O νέος φάρος είναι όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε, διαφορετικός από τον αρχικό και θυμίζει περισσότερο μιναρέ και ως προς την μορφή του και ως προς την εσωτερική του πέτρινη σκάλα, που οδηγεί στο μπαλκόνι με το γυάλινο πυργίσκο.
 Τα αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία μοιάζουν με αυτά των μιναρέδων, για αυτό και το μνημείο δεν κατατάσσετε σε κάποιον από τους τυποποιημένους πύργους των φάρων σε σχέση με την διατομή του. Είναι <<φανός λιμένος>> και αποτελείται μόνο από τον πύργο του φάρου, χωρίς την κατοικία των φυλάκων όπως οι υπόλοιποι επιτηρούμενοι φάροι. Κι αυτό γιατί βρίσκεται σε κατοικημένη περιοχή οπότε δεν ήταν απαραίτητη η επίβλεψη της λειτουργίας του από μία εφαπτόμενη ή κοντινή στον πύργο κατοικία φυλακών. Παρά ταύτα, γύρω στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, κατασκευάστηκε στην βάση του Φάρου κεραμοσκεπής κατοικία φυλάκων, που όμως κατεδαφίστηκε πριν το 1967.Ο πύργος του Φάρου είναι κατασκευασμένος σε λίθινους πελεκημένους δόμους από λευκό ψαμμίτη. Το πάχος της λιθοδομής είναι 60 εκ. του μέτρου περίπου σε όλο το ύψος του πύργου. Στην κορυφή κάθε τμήματος του πύργου που αλλάζει η διατομή υπάρχει διάζωμα αντίστοιχης κάτοψης ενώ τα τμήματα κάτω από τα διαζώματα είναι διακοσμημένα με ανάγλυφα στοιχεία. Σε όλο το ύψος τους εσωτερικά υπάρχει κλίμακα από λιθοδομή που λειτουργεί και ως ελικοειδές στοιχείο ακαμψίας.
  Το 1864 ο Φάρος περιήλθε στην δικαιοδοσία της γαλλικής εταιρίας Οθωμανικών Φάρων και λειτούργησε με φωτιστικό μηχάνημα <<κατοπτρικό ΔΆ τάξεως>>.Κατά το τέλος της τουρκικής κατοχής κατασκευάστηκε η σκάλα της ανατολικής πλευράς, στην είσοδο δηλαδή του πύργου του Φάρου. Το περιμετρικό συμπαγές πέτρινο στηθαίο, το οκταγωνικό φυλάκιο με το μικρό τρούλο είναι νεότερες κατασκευές. Έχουν επίσης δημιουργηθεί αγωγοί μέσω των οποίων διέρχεται θαλάσσιο νερό κάτω από την επιφάνεια της βάσης του φάρου.
  Η προσέγγιση βέβαια των μεγάλων πλοίων κατά το παρελθόν γινόταν έξω από το λιμάνι. Σταματούσαν <<αρόδω>> όταν οι καιρικές συνθήκες το επέτρεπαν, και οι επιβάτες και τα φορτία μεταφέρονταν με βάρκες στο χώρο μπροστά από τέμενος Κιουτσούκ Χασάν, το γνωστό μας Γιαλί Τζαμίσι .Κι ο περιηγητής Ρολλαίν σημειώνει:<<_Η πόλις των Χανίων έχει λιμένα τεχνητόν, τον μεγαλείτερον των τεχνιτών λιμένων των τριών μεγάλων Κρητικών πόλεων .Ο λιμήν είναι κλειστός από το μέρος του πελάγους διΆ ενός συγκροτήματος εκ βράχων οίτινες υπερέχουν ολίγων της θαλάσσης και επΆαυτών δια μολώσεως εκτείνειται εις κυματοθραύστης μήκους 377 μέτρων με ένα εν τω μέσω προμαχώνα και με ένα εις το άκρον Πύργον όστις χρησιμεύει ο φάρος. Ο λιμήν ούτος δεν δύναται να δεχθεί περισσότερα των 40 πλοίων των 300 τόνων_>>.
  Από τα χρόνια της Κρητικής Πολιτείας επεκτείνεται σταδιακά η κρηπίδωση του λιμανιού, η οποία ολοκληρώνεται τα τελευταία χρόνια. Σε παλιά έδκσοδη περί της πόλεως Χανίων την εποχή αυτή αναφέρεται ότι _<<…Η πόλις έχει το πλείστον λιθοστρώτους και στενάς οδούς, μικράν πλατείαν των Μαυροβουνίων καλούμενην (πρότερον Σανδριβάνι) και πλακόστρωτον προκυμαίαν. Ο λιμήν των Χανίων είναι μικρός και σχετικώς αβαθύς δεχόμενος εν τοις ύδασιν αυτού μικράς χωρητικότητας ατμόπλοια, λίαν δε επισφαλής άτε προσβαλλόμενος υπό βορείων και δυτικών ανέμων. Εις την είσοδο αυτού αριστερά ως προς τον εισπλέοντα υπάρχει φάρος με ακίνητον λευκό φως ορατόν εξΆαποστάσεως 12 μιλίων…_>>.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Φάρος ων Χανίων προστέθηκε στο Ελληνικό Φαρικό Δίκτυο μετά την Ένωση της Κρήτης με την Ελλάδα, το 1913.Σημειώνεται ότι οι φάροι την Κρήτης δεν αναφέρονται στον έγκυρο φαροδείκτη του Λυκούδη του 1914 διότι προφανώς δεν θα είχε ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία παράδοσης – παραλαβής τους από την Γαλλική εταιρία και το Ελληνικό πολεμικό ναυτικό.
Ο Χανιώτικος Φάρος λειτούργησε το 1933 ως φανός λιμένος <<ερυθρός σταθερός>>,αλλά το 1941το φωτιστικό του μηχάνημα καταστράφηκε από τους Γερμανούς. το οποίο και αποκαταστάθηκε αργότερα και ο φάρος επαναλειτούργησε το 1945.Το 1962 το φορτηγό πλοίο <<¶φοβος>> προσέκρουσε στη βορειοδυτική γωνία της βάσης του φάρου, που τμήμα της είχε ήδη καταρρεύσει, με αποτέλεσμα να αποκολληθεί το βόρειο τμήμα της τοιχοποιίας.
Ο φάρος μας, το στολίδι και σήμα κατατεθέν της πόλης μας, έχει ύψος 21 μ., με ύψος εστίας από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, 26 μέτρα και το φως του φτάνει σε απόσταση 7 μιλίων. Είναι ο παλαιότερος που σώζεται μέχρι σήμερα, όχι μόνο των Ελληνικών παραλίων αλλά και της Μεσογείου κι ένας από τους παλαιότερους στον κόσμο.
Μα το φως του δεν φωτίζει μόνο τα σκοτεινιασμένα, ανταριασμένα πέλαγα. Σαν παλμός της καρδιάς της αγαπημένης πόλης μας, αναβοσβήνει και φωτίζει και τις δικές μας καρδιές στις μπόρες και στις φουρτούνες που περνούμε. Και αυτό το άσβεστο φως που αδιάκοπα χτυπά μέσΆτο σκοτάδι, ελπίδα είναι και παρηγοριά, όχι μόνο των ναυαγών της θάλασσας μα και των θαλασσοδαρμένων της ζωής… Κι είναι σαν να λέει γλυκά…<<_βάστα καρδιά και χτύπα στο ρυθμό μου… θα ξημερώσει ξαστεριά, και στο δικό σου πέλαγο…_>>.

Σημ. Κεντρική ομιλία που εκφωνήθηκε κατά την επίσημη εκδήλωση φωτοδότησης του ανακαινισμένου φάρου, την 31/8/2006, με τίτλο "Φάρος Πολιτισμού", σε διοργάνωση του Δήμου Χανίων, με την παρουσία της Υπουργού Εξωτερικών κ. Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη.

Πηγή: http://practice-elec.chania.teicrete...d=39&Itemid=50


Πηγή Εικόνας: http://www.crete.tournet.gr/Venetian...-si-154-el.jsp

----------


## ppetross21

ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΣΤΟ *ΔΗΜΟ ΝΕΑΠΟΛΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ*
ΣΕ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΘ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΦΑΡΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΝ .
Διοργανωση: Αντιδημαρχία Πολιτισμού Δήμου Νεάπολης Θεσσαλονίκης / Διεύθυνση Δυετροβάθμιας Εκπαιδευσης Δυτικής Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## ppetross21

Ετοιμάζεται βιβλίο-λεύκωμα με τις φωτογραφίες της έκθεσης.Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σύντομα.

----------


## Apostolos

Για όποιον θέλει έχω πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό απο την θητεία μου στο ΠΝ απο το ΠΦΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΓΙΑΝΝΟΣ και τα ταξίδια μου ανα την Ελλαδα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βάλτες Απόστολε στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα σας ανεβάσω φώτο απο τους ομορφότερους φάρους των Ελληνικών θαλασσών. Αρχίζουμε με ένα πολύ όμορφο Φάρο τον Τουρλίτη (ΑΕΦ 8060). Ο φάρος καταστράφηκε κατα την Γερμανική κατοχή και αναστηλώθηκε με την χoρηγία εφοπλιστών του νησιού στην ίδια ακριβώς μορφή που είχε προπολεμικά

TOYRLITIS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Πέτρινος φάρος του Γύθειου επι της νησίδας Κραναή με ΑΕΦ 2350 και ύψος 23 μέτρα
GITHIO.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

ο αγαπημένος σε πολλούς Γερόγομπος της Κεφαλονιάς! Με ΑΕΦ 0980 και ύψος 13 μέτρα επι της ¶κρας Γερόγομπος. Σας παραθέτω επίσεις επι της ευκαιρίας ένα δίγμα απο το μεράκι των παλιών ναυτικών... Ένα κυκλικό σωσίβιο στο Πηνελόπη Α.
GEROGOMPOS.jpg

Φοβερό ε?
life buoy Penelope.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ενας απο τους διασημότερους φάρους, το Ταιναρο! Με ΑΕΦ 2320 και ύψος 16 μέτρα ατενίζει την Μεσσόγειο... 
TAINARO.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο υψηλότερος Ελληνικός πέτρινος φάρος! Με σχεδόν 29 μέτρα ύψος, βρίσκετε επι της νησίδας Ψαθούρα στις Σποράδες. Καθώς το πλησιάζεις το νησί απο το πέλαγος διακρίνεις λόγω της καμπυλότητας της γης ένα φάρο να εξέχει απο την θάλασσα! Η θέα απο το θάλαμο του οπτικού είναι καταπληκτική, όπου σας παραθέτω με θέα το φαρόπλοιο μας!

PSA8OURA.JPG

PSA8OURA OPTIC.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο διασημότερος Ελληνικός φάρος (αν και δέν είναι πέτρινος) που σε ορισμένους το άκουσμά του φέρνει... ναυτία! 
Ο ΝΤΟΡΟΣ λοιπόν με ΑΕΦ 5450 στην ομμόνυμη νήσίδα του Κάβο Ντόρο!
 Μιας που είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο να πάς σε απόσταση 100 μέτρων δίπλα του με πλοίο, πάρτε μία φώτο!
NTOROS.jpg

----------


## GREGO

υπεροχες φοτος ......οι Φαροι παντα γοητευαν τον ταξιδευτη και 
τον ονειροπολο...... εβλεπα καποιο καιρο καθε μερα στον υπνο μου
ενα συγγεκριμενο φαρο  ......κι εγω καθομουν και ψαρευα ...ψαρευα ....
τι σημαινει αυτο ποτε δεν εμαθα....????

----------


## ppetross21

Το λεύκωμα κυκλοφορεί απο τις 
*εκδόσεις ΚΛΕΙΔΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ* - http://www.klidarithmos.gr
Στοά του Βιβλίου, κατάστημα αρ. 16 
(Πανεπιστημίου - Σταδίου - και Πεσμαζόγλου 5). 
Τηλ. επικοινωνίας 2103300104

----------


## nautikos

Σιγουρα δεν εχει την αιγλη και την ομορφια των υπολοιπων, αλλα σημαινει πολλα για ολους τους καραβολατρες και εχει τη δικη του αξια.

----------


## Nautikos II

Συμφονω απολυτα μαζι σου για τον λογο του οτι με λιγες φρασεις ειπες τα παντα!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Ο υψηλότερος Ελληνικός πέτρινος φάρος! Με σχεδόν 29 μέτρα ύψος, βρίσκετε επι της νησίδας Ψαθούρα στις Σποράδες. Καθώς το πλησιάζεις το νησί απο το πέλαγος διακρίνεις λόγω της καμπυλότητας της γης ένα φάρο να εξέχει απο την θάλασσα! Η θέα απο το θάλαμο του οπτικού είναι καταπληκτική, όπου σας παραθέτω με θέα το φαρόπλοιο μας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1334
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1335


Ωραίος.!
Πως μπήκες μέσα;
Περνάω από εκεί κάθε φορά που πάω στην σκύρο με τον λυκομήδη.Ἆχιλέα
Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορείς να μπεις κιόλας.
Πολύ εχθρικό μου φαινόταν το τοπίο.
Στις μεγάλες; θάλασσες θα αφανίζεται το καημένο το νησάκι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπήκε αφού υπηρετούσε σε φαρόπλοιο του ΠΝ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Θα σας ανεβάσω φώτο απο τους ομορφότερους φάρους των Ελληνικών θαλασσών. Αρχίζουμε με ένα πολύ όμορφο Φάρο τον Τουρλίτη (ΑΕΦ 8060). Ο φάρος καταστράφηκε κατα την Γερμανική κατοχή και αναστηλώθηκε με την χoρηγία εφοπλιστών του νησιού στην ίδια ακριβώς μορφή που είχε προπολεμικά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1329


Περίληψη διάλεξης για την αποκατάσταση του φάρουτου Πολιτικού Μηχανικού Βασίλη Τσόγκα στο 10 Διεθνές συνέδριο Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας της Διεθνούς Επιτροπής για τη Διατήρηση της Βιομηχανικής Κληρονομιάς (TICCIH) στην Αθήνα το 1997. 

Βασιλης Τσόγκας 
Πολιτικος Μηχανικος, Θεσσαλονικη 
Αποκατασταση φάρων: Τεχνικά προβλήματα

Μια σειρά απο πέτρινους φάρους που είχαν καταστραφεί η ήταν σε δυσπρόσιτα σημεία έχουν αντικατασταθεί από μεταλλικά πλαίσια, επειδή το κόστος αυτής της κατασκευής είναι χαμηλότερο και η συντήρηση είναι φθηνότερη από την συντήρηση παλιών πέτρινων κτιρίων. Έτσι, ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της κληρονομιάς μας έχει χαθεί, αφού τα γεγονότα που έλαβαν χώρα σε κάθε έναν από αυτούς τους φάρους είναι μέρος της ελληνικής ιστορίας.
Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν κάποιες ελπίδες για τη συντήρηση και την ανακατασκευή των πέτρινων φάρων. Αυτές οι ελπίδες προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που αγαπούν την χώρα τους. Με πρωτοβουλία του Αλεξάνδρου και Μαριέτας Γουλανδρή, πραγματοποιήθηκε η ανακατασκευή του φαρου "Τουρλίτη" στο νησί της Άνδρου. Ο παλιός φάρος "Τουρλίτης", που βρίσκεται στην εισοδο του λιμανιού της Άνδρου, καταστράφηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Έπρεπε να ξαναφτιαχτεί πάνω σε ένα μικρο βραχώδες νησάκι που είχε πολύ επικίνδυνη και δύσκολη πρόσβαση.
Το έργο ξεκίνησε το 1990. τα προβλήματα που είχαμε να επιλύσουμε ήταν τα ακόλουθα: (α) Δεν υπήρχαν σχεδία του παλιού φάρου, (β). Δεν είχαμε καμιά πληροφορία ή γνώση σχετικά με τη διάβρωση του βράχου στα χρόνια που πέρασαν, (γ) έπρεπε να κατασκευαστούν πλωτά δάπεδα για τους εργαζόμενους για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
Μια παλιά φωτογραφία του φάρου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη. Επίσης μετρήθηκε ο βράχος και ελέγχθηκε η αντοχή των λιθων. Με τη συνεργασία της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού πετύχαμε κάποια ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα που επέτρεψαν να αρχίσουμε να σχεδιάζουμε την κατασκευή. 
Η λύση που προτάθηκε ήταν να φτιαχτεί η κατασκευή από εξαιρετικά ανθεκτικό σκυρόδεμα και στη συνέχεια να καλυφθεί το εξωτερικό με πέτρα, έτσι ώστε το σύνολο της κατασκευής να μοιάζει με τον παλιό φάρο.
Η έκταση της αποσάθρωσης του εδάφους, μας ανάγκασε να ενισχύσουμε το βράχο με τσιμέντο, προκειμένου να αυξηθεί η αντοχή και να καλυφθούν οι ρηγματώσεις. Τότε αφαιρέθηκε ο παλιός μεταλλικός φανός και τοποθετήθηκε προσωρινά ηλιακός, που σύντομα καταστράφηκε από τα ισχυρά κύματα. Πάνω στο του βράχο, βρήκαμε υπολείμματα της παλιάς κατασκευής και τρία μαρμάρινα σκαλοπάτια από την εσωτερική σκάλα, αλλά έπρεπε να μεταφέρουμε το νέο φάρο σε άλλο σημείο, με λιγοτερη διάβρωση του εδάφους.
Θαλασσοταραχές, οι καιρικές συνθήκες, καθώς και δυσκολίες στην προσέγγιση του βράχου καθυστέρησαν πολύ τη δουλειά. Είχαμε συνεχώς τον κίνδυνο να χάσουμε τα υλικά από τα κύματα. Ήταν αδύνατο να προσεγγίσουμε το βράχο, να επιβιβάζονται και να αποβιβάζονται οι άνθρωποι που εργάζονταν εκεί, μετά από μια ορισμένη ώρα της ημέρας.
Όταν ολοκληρώθηκε το έργο της ενίσχυσης του βράχου ξεκινήσαμε στην ακύρωση της θεμελίωσης στο έδαφος και στη συνέχεια προχωρήσαμε στην κατασκευή του οικοδομήματος. Μόλις η κύρια δομή ολοκληρώθηκε, ξεκίνησε η εργασία της πέτρινης επένδυσης, που ολοκληρώθηκε με την κατασκευή του πέτρινου γείσου, πάνω από κτίριο.
Ο φανός τοποθετήθηκε στον φάρο, το Σεπτέμβριο του 1994 · το σύστημα κατασκευάστηκε από τη σουηδική εταιρεία AGA. Αυτό ήταν μια δύσκολη και πολύπλοκη εργασία, αλλά είχαμε τη βοήθεια από πεπειραμένο προσωπικό της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Το σύστημα λειτουργεί με ακετυλένιο (στμ ασετιλίνη) σε φιάλες που αλλάζουν μια φορά το χρόνο. Σε περίπτωση ζημιάς μια εφεδρική μπαταρία αρχίζει να λειτουργεί αυτόματα. 
Στο τέλος ανακατασκευάστηκε και η εξωτερική σκάλα του φάρου, χρησιμοποιώντας τις παλιές μαρμάρινες βαθμίδες. 
Αυτό το πρωτότυπο έργο, με όλες τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίστηκαν, μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει ως πρότυπο για άλλα παρόμοια έργα.

Μετάφραση από τα Αγγλικά δική μου
Πηγή: http://www.ec-pharos.net/knowledge1.asp?subid=21

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ενας απο τους διασημότερους φάρους, το Ταιναρο! Με ΑΕΦ 2320 και ύψος 16 μέτρα ατενίζει την Μεσσόγειο... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1333


Να βάλω και τα σκίτσα του φάρου και της περιοχής (36&#176; 23' B 22&#176; 29' A) από έναν παλιό Πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου. Που δίνει ύψος 15,8 m και εστιακό ύψος 40,80 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. &#168;ετσι ώστε να συμπληρώσουν την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Απόστολου.
Tainaro.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

;Ama eihame fotografia tha itan kalitera

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτή του Απόστολου δεν κάνει; 
(Καλό είναι να μην γράφουμε greeklish αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος όπως πχ απάντηση από υπολογιστή στοεξωτερικό χωρίς ελληνικούς χαρεακτήρες)

----------


## Leo

Μιας και ανοίγει μιά νέα καλοκαιρινή σεζόν σας καλώ να φωτογραφίσουμε και τους φάρους της Ελλάδας ή του εξωερικού, όπου κι αν πάμε τέλος πάντων.  Αρχίζω πρώτος με τον Αρμενιστή της Μυκόνου.

P1050694.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Συνεχιζω μετα το Leo,με τον ανακαινισμενο φαρο της Ιου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6160
copyright Στελιος

----------


## AlexG

Απο την εφημεριδα "ΘΑΡΡΟΣ" Καλαματας


Εγκατάλειψη *Φάρος Κιτριών*

Ένα από τα 60 κτήρια σε όλη την Ελλάδα που στεγάζουν φάρους και έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί, είναι και αυτό στην περιοχή των Κιτριών. Ωστόσο, αν και ανήκει στην αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα του Γενικού Επιτελείου Ναυτικού και γενικότερα στο υπουργείο Εθνικής ¶μυνας, δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για να επισκευασθεί.

Ο συγκεκριμένος φάρος πρωτολειτούργησε το 1892 με πετρέλαιο. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι μία αναλαμπή ανά 30 δευτερόλεπτα και φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια. Κατά τη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και επαναλειτούργησε το 1944. Σήμερα λειτουργεί αυτόματα.
Το κτήριο όπου στεγάζεται έχει υποστεί μεγάλες φθορές και- όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο υπεύθυνος από την Υπηρεσία Φάρων του ΓΕΝ κ. Χιώτης- δυστυχώς το υπουργείο δεν έχει χρήματα για να συντηρήσει όχι μόνο το κτήριο του συγκεκριμένου φάρου, αλλά και άλλων 60 σε όλη τη χώρα, μερικά εκ των οποίων βρίσκονται σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση.
Ο κ. Χιώτης σημείωσε ότι θα υπάρξει συνεργασία με το Δήμο Αβίας και τη Νομαρχία για να εξετασθεί αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αναλάβουν αυτοί την επισκευή του.
Εγκαταλελειμμένο, επίσης, είναι το κτήριο που στεγάζει το φάρο στη νήσο Σαπιέντζα, ο οποίος θεωρείται από τους ωραιότερους ευρωπαϊκούς φάρους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και απο μενα ο πανεμορφος φαρος μας.Ο φαρος των Χανιων.Εχω περασει απειρες ωρες μαζι του...
Faros_Xaniwn_23_9_2007.JPG
Faros_Xaniwn_23_9_2007_2.JPG
Faros_Xaniwn_23_10_2007.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

Ο φαρος ,του νησιου , Σαπιεντζα ,ενος μικρου νησιου ,στο νοτιοδυτικο ακρο ,της Πελοποννησου.Η εικονα ,απο το λευκωμα ΦΑΡΟΙ,που εκδοθηκε ,τον Απριλιο του 2007 ,απο την εφημεριδα ,ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6206

----------


## scoufgian

Ας συνεχισουμε τη περιπλανηση μας ,στους φαρους ,που υπαρχουν ,στην Ελληνικη Επικρατεια,με ενα φαρο ,που εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια για μας τους Ελληνες ,μιας και βρισκεται ,στο ακριτικο νησι ,της Στρογγυλης ,κοντα στο Καστελλοριζο.Απο το λευκωμα ,"ΟΙ ΦΑΡΟΙ",της εφημεριδας ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6242

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τους φάρους της Ελλάδας με πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες:
http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...2486_THEMA.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία, βρήκα κάποια από το φαροδείκτη της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής (http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759)



> Μιας και ανοίγει μιά νέα καλοκαιρινή σεζόν σας καλώ να φωτογραφίσουμε και τους φάρους της Ελλάδας ή του εξωερικού, όπου κι αν πάμε τέλος πάντων.  Αρχίζω πρώτος με τον Αρμενιστή της Μυκόνου.
> 
> P1050694.jpg


Είναι από τους πιο γνωστούς ελληνικούς φάρους βρίσκεται περίπου 37° 29.3&#180; Β 25° 18.7&#180; Α και δίνει μια αναλαμπή 1" κάθε 9" έχει εστιακό ύψος 184 m και είναι ορατός σε τομέα από  022° έως  241°. Λόγω του μεγάλου εστιακού ύψους έχει ονομαστική φωτυοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια

----------


## Leo

Ο φάρος στο στενό Δίσβατο (μεταξύ ¶νδρου και Τήνου)

disvato.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ένας από τους καλύτερα διατηρημένους αλλά και όμορφους φάρους στην Ελλάδα μας είναι ο Πέτρινος Φάρος της Αρκίτσας (ΑΕΦ 5670) με ύψος 15 μέτρα και χαρακτηριστικά 2 αναλαμπές ανά 5 δευτερόλεπτα., και ονομαστική εμβέλεια 19 μίλια
Να σημειώσουμε ότι ο Φάρος κατοικείτε απο τον φαροφύλακα και την οικογένεια του!



ΑΡΚΙΤΣΑ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ένας από τους γνωστότερους πέτρινους φάρους στην Ελλάδα, και από τους μοναδικούς που βρίσκονται εντός πόλεως, που δίνει στην σχετικά αδιάφορη πόλη της Αλεξανδρούπολης μία μοναδική αισθητικά εικόνα. Κάτι που θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάνει και σε άλλες παραθαλάσσιες πόλεις!
Ο ομώνυμος φάρος της Αλεξανδρούπολης (ΑΕΦ 6840) με ύψος 27 μέτρα, 3 αναλαμπές ανά 15δ και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 μιλιών!
ΦΑΡΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ο φάρος της *Ψυττάλειας*

psitalia.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Να προσθέσω και εγώ έναν φάρο που μετράει σχεδόν 7 αιώνες. Ο φάρος στο Ενετικό λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.

DSC00100.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο φάρος στη Νότια είσοδο του λιμάνιου της Πάτρας!

patra_south.jpg

----------


## περιηγητης

Ο φαρος στην Ακρα Σιδερο, στη Β. Ανατολικη Κρητη, στολισμενος με διαφορες κεραιες.

----------


## JASON12345

Είχα σκοπό να σας δείξω τον νοτιότερο φάρο της ευρώπης!αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχω την φωτογραφία του στον υπολογιστή.
Θα την ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή όμως

----------


## Leo

Θα την περιμένουμε με χαρά Ιάσωνα!

----------


## Haddock

Δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί στο σημαντικό φανάρι που σήμαινε πολλά για τους ναυτικούς άλλων εποχών. Εκεί που συναντιέται το Μυρτώο με την υπόλοιπη Μεσόγειο, και η θάλασσα θυμίζει ανακατεμένη σούπα. Το φανάρι στον Κάβο Μαλιά είναι θαλασσοδαρμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο όπως και το φανάρι στην ¶κρα Ταίναρο. Εδώ φωταγραφημένο από καγιάκ κατά τον περίπλου του νοτιοανατολικού άκρου της Πελοποννήσου.

cavo_maleas.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ο φαρος του Τσικνια στην Τηνο

1999-06.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο φάρος στα βόρεια της Πάρου από τον φακό του φίλου Κώστα Ζ.

korakas_paros.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχουμε αναφερθεί στο σημαντικό φανάρι που σήμαινε πολλά για τους ναυτικούς άλλων εποχών. Εκεί που συναντιέται το Μυρτώο με την υπόλοιπη Μεσόγειο, και η θάλασσα θυμίζει ανακατεμένη σούπα. Το φανάρι στον Κάβο Μαλιά είναι θαλασσοδαρμένο και ταλαιπωρημένο όπως και το φανάρι στην Άκρα Ταίναρο. Εδώ φωταγραφημένο από καγιάκ κατά τον περίπλου του νοτιοανατολικού άκρου της Πελοποννήσου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6943


Πράγματι σημαντικός φάρος... Ας βάλω κι ένα σκίτσο από το βρετανικό πιλότο που φτιάχτηκε το 1959 (όταν ο φάρος ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση). 

maleas.jpg
Ο φάρος είναι στη θέση 36&#176; 27,1' Β 23&#176; 12,1 Α, είναι λευκός, αναλάμπων, με περίοδο 10s και διάρκεια αναλαμπής 0,3s έχει εστιακό ύψος 40 m και η κατασκευή έχει ύψος 15m. Είναι ορατός για 17 ναυτικά μίλια σε τομέα από 175&#176; έως 345&#176;

----------


## Haddock

Λεό με πρόλαβες. Ήμουν έτοιμος να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία του φαναριού, στο οποίο, φαροφύλακας ήταν κι ο προπάππους μου... :-)

Νομίζω ότι κατασκευάστηκε το 1887 από τη Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων και Φανών της Μεσογείου. Το εστιακός του ύψος είναι 60 μέτρα, λευκός, με περίοδο μιας μακράς αναλαμπής διάρκειας 2s κάθε 12 s. 

Όπως τα περισσότερα φανάρια, το φανάρι του Κόρακα βρίσκεται σε εξαιρετική τοποθεσία με θέα το απέραντο γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου.

Το φανάρι έχει ύψος 10μ, βρίσκεται στην περιοχή του Αγ. Ιωάννη του Δέτη και υπάρχει πρόσβαση από τη Νάουσα.

----------


## JASON12345

Προς το παρόν πάρτε μία πάνω από τον Αχιλέα με το φάρο της νησίδας Πρασούδας να πρωταγωνιστεί.Σαν κάδρο είναι έτσι όπως είναι το κάγκελο!

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πρίν φθάσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Κορισίας Κέας (Τζιάς), στ' αριστερά μας βλέπουμε τον πνέμορφο και καλοσυντηριμένο φάρο.

korisia_kea.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Leo μήπως γνωρίζεις ποιος είναι αυτός ο φάρος ?Την φωτο την έβγαλα από Πειραιά προς Σύρο . Το νησί πρέπει να είναι η Κεα. 

IMG_0287.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο πασίγνωστος ΤΑΜΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ο φάρος στο ακρωτήρι Τάμελος το νοτιότερο άκρο της Τζιας. Είναι στη θέση 37° 31,0' Β 24° 17,0' Α, είναι αναλάμπων με δέσμη από δύο λευκές αναλαμπές 0,1 s και περίοδο 15 s, έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 m και έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) Λ 15δ 60μ 17Μ ). Με την ονομαστική φωτοβολία των 17 μιλιών πρέπει να είναι ορατός και από το Σούνιο, μαζί με το φάρος στο. Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος περίπου 7,6 m και φτιάχτηκε από τον τοπικό σχιστόλιθο ακρωτήρι Κέφαλος της Κύθνου οριοθετούν το στενο ανάμεσα στα δύο νησιά. Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος περίπου 7,5m και κατασκευάστηκε από σχιστόλιθο του νησιού με παραδοσιακές τεχνικές και περιλαμβάνει φαροικία στη βάση, ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε από τη γαλλική εταιρεία φάρων γύρω στο 1830 και είναι ένας από τους παλιότερους της Ελλάδας.

----------


## zamas

*ΦΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΣ (ΙΚΑΡΙΑ) - LIGHTHOUSE PAPAS* 
 
** 
*Ο φάρος αυτός πρωτολειτούργησε το 1890 από την Γαλλική εταιρεία φάρων.* Το ύψος του κυλινδρικού του πύργου είναι 11 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 65 μέτρα.
Η παράδοση λέει ότι οφείλει το όνομά του στον πάπα που κάποτε κινδύνεψε να ναυαγήσει στην θαλλάσια περιοχή της Ικαρίας απέναντι από τον φάρο. Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912-13

----------


## zamas

*Ενα πολύ καλο site για φάρους είναι του συνάδελφου SV2AEL*
*http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.fil...faroi_tumb.htm*


*Δείτε επίσεις το video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orA_DCm7IN4

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Λίγο πρίν φθάσει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Κορισίας Κέας (Τζιάς), στ' αριστερά μας βλέπουμε τον πνέμορφο και καλοσυντηριμένο φάρο.
> 
> korisia_kea.jpg


Είναι ο φάρος του Αγίου Νικολάου στη θέση 37&#176; 40.1&#180; B 24&#176; 18.9&#180; A, με εστιακό ύψος 32 m, λευκός αναλάμπων με δύο αναλαμπές του ενός δευτεςρολέπτου με 2 δευτερόλεπτα ανάμεσα στις δύο αναλαμπές, και περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, και είναι ορατός από 15 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) Λ 10δ 32μ 15Μ). Το φώς του φάρου είναι ορατό από τη θάλασσα μόνο από τις διοπετεύσεις 062&#176;~218&#176; έτσι ένα καράβι που κατευθύνεται βόρεια παραπλέοντας τα δυτικά παράλια του νησιού αν βλέπει το φάρο πλησιάζει το λιμάνι.


Σύμφωνα με το περιοδικό Γεωτρόπιο της εφημερίδας Ελευθεροτυπίας του Σαββάτου 28-6-2008, είναι ο παλιότερος φάρος των Κυκλάδων και κατασκευάστηκε το 1831. Στη θέση του φάρου υπήρχε στην αρχαιότητα ναός του Ποσειδώνα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε τα στοιχεία και τη σημασία τους στη ναυσιπλοΐα μερικών ακόμα φάρων από τις φωτογραφές που μας έκαναν την τιμ΄η και μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας οι φίλοι. Για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο σκοπός των φάρων είναι η διευκόλυνση της ναυσιπλοΐας.



> Ο φάρος της *Ψυττάλειας*


ΑΕΦ 4660- Ε 4170. Στη θέση 37° 56',7 Β 23° 35',7 Α. Αν Λ (2) 15δ 47μ 25Μ. Δηλαδή είναι λευκός με δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα (κάθε αναλαμπή έχει διάρκεια 0,3" και κενό ανάμεσα στις δύο 3,4"), έχει εστιακό ύψος 47 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και είναι ορατός (ονομαστική φωτοβολία) από 25 ναυτικά μίλια.
Επισημαίνει εκτός από την Ψυττάλλεια και την είσοδο του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που απέχει 1,3 μίλια δυτικά βορειοδυτικά.
Yuttalleia.jpg





> Ο φαρος του Τσικνια στην Τηνο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6949


E 4322 Ο φάρος στην ¶κρα Λιβάδα στο ανατολικό άκρο του Τσικνιά στη θέση 37° 36',7 Β 25°15',2 Α .Αν Λ 15δ 41μ 7Μ . Δηλαδή είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 41 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 7 ναυτικά μίλια. Οριοθετεί μαζί με το φάρο στην ¶κρα ¶ρκτο της Μυκόνου (νομίζω ότι λείπει από τη συλλογή μας, τι έγινε μόνο στο Super Paradise πάμε; :Very Happy: ) τη βορειανατολική είσοδο του στενού μεταξύ Τήνου και Μυκόνου. Το στενό αυτό προσφέρεται για τα ιστιοπλοϊκά μια και το πιάνει ο βοριάς αλλά δεν έχει δυνατά ρεύματα οπότε είναι εύκολο να κρατήσεις την πλεύση.




> Ο φάρος στα βόρεια της Πάρου από τον φακό του φίλου Κώστα Ζ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6952


E 4290 Ο φάρος στην ¶κρα Κόρακας το βορειοανατολικό άκρο του νησιού στη θέση 37° 09',3 Β 25° 13',5 Α. *Μκ Αν* Λ 12δ 60μ 14Μ. Δηλαδή Δηλαδή είναι *μακράς αναλαμπής*, λευκός με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 14 ναυτικά μίλια. Εκτός από το ότι σημαίνει τον κάβο ορίζει και το δυτικό άκρο του όρμου της Νάουσας που αποτελέι ένα από τα καλύτερα αγκυροβόλια των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## dk

O φαρος στο λιμανι της Πατρας,φωτισμενος.
Τα τελευταια χρονια λειτουργει σαν καφε! :Confused:  (την εχω ξανανεβασει καπου μα εδω ειναι η σωστη της θεση)

# 303.jpg

----------


## dk

ΦΑΡΟΣ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ (ΛΗΜΝΟΣ)– LIGHTHOUSE PLAKA (LIMNOS ISL)   πηγη qsl.net
 
This lighthouse was manufactured in 1912 from the French company of Lighthouses and is found in the end of Plakas cape in Limnos island. The altitude of stone tower is 18 m and the height of focal plane is 50 m.
Included in the Greek lighthouses network afterwards the Balkan Wars 1913. 
Ο φάρος αυτός κατασκευάστηκε το 1912 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων και βρίσκεται στο ακρωτήριο Πλάκα στο νησί της Λήμνου. Το ύψος του πέτρινου πύργου του ειναι 18 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 50 μέτρα.
Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο το 1913 και η πρόσβαση στον φάρο γίνεται οδικώς από την χωριό Πλάκα.
_Cape Plaka (Limnos Isl) - Ακρωτήριο Πλάκας (Λήμνου)_
 
faros.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ΦΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ

πηγη-απο ιντερνετ-δεν θυμαμαι απο που

----------


## Leo

Φίλε silver23, θα σε παρακλέσω να δεσμευτείς ότι στο επόμενο ταξίδι σου στο νησί θα μας φέρεις φωτογραφία τον συγκεκριμένο φάρο που θα έχεις πάρει εσύ, συμφωνούμε? Αυτό  δεν είναι δεσμευτικό μόνο για την Ιακριά αλλά και για όποιο άλλο νησί περάσεις ή βρεθείς..  :Wink: , μην μου χαλάσεις το χατήρι ε? Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

αμα σου πω οτι ειμαι 22 χρονων ,εχω παει ικαρια 25 φορες απο τις οποιες οι 22 ειναι απο μηνα κ πανω ,εχω γυρισει ολο το νησι ,εχω κανει κ εγω αλλα κ ο πατερας μου τα αμαξια μας 4χ4 ενω ειναι απλα τουτου πηγαινοντας σε οτι δασικο δρομο υπαρχει,ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ, τι θα πεις??.κοιτα επειδη το καρκιναγρι που ειναι κοντα στον φαρο ειναι καμποση ωρα,κ επειδη ως γνωστο στην ικαρια τα πραγματα δεν ακολουθουν ρολογια ,οσες φορες παω κατα κει ξεκιναω μεσημερι οποτε δεν εχω προλαβει να κατεβω στον φαρο.στον φαρο πας απο μονοπατι απο την περιοχη καλαμος.θελει 1 ωρα περπατημα στο κατεβασμα κ 1.30 στο ανεβασμα

παντως το εχω κ εγω κατι σαν ονειρο ζωης χαχα.δεσμευομαι οτι φετος θα παω ,εστω μονος μου κ θα γυρισω με πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο φάρος στη Νότια είσοδο του λιμάνιου της Πάτρας!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6791





> Ο φάρος στα βόρεια της Πάρου από τον φακό του φίλου Κώστα Ζ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6952


Πρόκειται για αντίγραφο του φάρου του μόλου του Αγίου Νικολάου, εκέι που είναι σήμερα η προβλήτα από όπου φεύγουν τα πλοία για Ιταλία. Ο πρωτότυπος κατασκευάστηκε το 1874 κατεδαφίστηκε το 1972 και το αντίγραφο κατασκευάστηκε το 1999.
Patra.jpg
Πηγή φωτογραφίας: http://www.patrasport.gr/el/organization/history.html

----------


## Leo

> αμα σου πω οτι ειμαι 22 χρονων ,εχω παει ικαρια 25 φορες απο τις οποιες οι 22 ειναι απο μηνα κ πανω ,εχω γυρισει ολο το νησι ,εχω κανει κ εγω αλλα κ ο πατερας μου τα αμαξια μας 4χ4 ενω ειναι απλα τουτου πηγαινοντας σε οτι δασικο δρομο υπαρχει,ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ, τι θα πεις??.κοιτα επειδη το καρκιναγρι που ειναι κοντα στον φαρο ειναι καμποση ωρα,κ επειδη ως γνωστο στην ικαρια τα πραγματα δεν ακολουθουν ρολογια ,οσες φορες παω κατα κει ξεκιναω μεσημερι οποτε δεν εχω προλαβει να κατεβω στον φαρο.στον φαρο πας απο μονοπατι απο την περιοχη καλαμος.θελει 1 ωρα περπατημα στο κατεβασμα κ 1.30 στο ανεβασμα
> 
> παντως το εχω κ εγω κατι σαν ονειρο ζωης χαχα.δεσμευομαι οτι φετος θα παω ,εστω μονος μου κ θα γυρισω με πολυ φωτογραφικο υλικο.


Φιλε μου sylver23, οφείλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για την τολμηρή απόφαση σου. Δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι τόσο επόδυνη η φωτογράφιση αυτού του φάρου, και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος για να ρισκάρεις το αυτοκίνητο σου...... Πάντως αν βρισκόμουν στην Ικαρία θα ερχόμουνα μαζί σου. Έκανα σχετικά πρόσφατα κάτι παρόμοιο στον φάρο του βόρειου κάβου της Σύρου για να τον φωτογραφίσω τον φάρο όταν το Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ περνούσε απο κάτω.... :Very Happy:  (η τρέλα πάει στα βουνά  :Razz: ).

----------


## sylver23

το αυτοκινητο εκει δεν παει οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να διακυνδυνεψω τπτ.σε αλλα μερη το εχω κανει.παντως θα δεις φωτο απο σεπτεμβρη.επισης εννοειτε οτι θα κατσω να δω δυση στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος του Δοκού (νησί νοτιοδυτικά της Ύδρας).
E 4124. Βρίσκεται στη θέση 37° 20,0' Β 3° 21,4' Α. Έχει εστιακό ύψος 23 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ενώ ο ίδιος ο φάρος έχει ύψος 9 m). Εκπέμπει δύο αναλαμπές με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα, το φώς του είναι λευκό και ερυθρό κατά τομείς. Είναι ορατός(ονομαστική φωτοβολία) από 6 ναυτικά μίλια ο λευκός τομέας και 4 ναυτικά μίλια ο ερυθρός τομέας. (Αν (2) Λ Ερ 12δ 23μ 6Μ 4Μ)
Dokos.jpg

Dokos2.jpg

Όπως είδαμε παραπάνω ο φάρος έχει διαφορετικό φως ανά τομείς, δηλαδή ανάλογα με την κατεύθυνση από όπου τον βλέπει κάποιος. Συγκεκριμένα από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 219° μέχρι τη διόπτευση 341° είναι λευκός, από 341° μέχρι 026° είναι κόκκινος (ερυθρός), από 026° μέχρι 063° είναι πάλι λευκός και από 026° μέχρι 219° δεν είναι ορατός (είναι ορατός από αυτούς που βρίσκονται πάνω στο νησί αλλά τότε δεν έχουμε διόπτευση από θάλασσα). Ο κόκκινος τομέας επισημαίνει τους ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους της περιοχής και συγκεκριμένα τις νησίδες Ποντικός Καρτέλι, Αλέξανδρο και Βέτζα και τις βραχονησίδες Στρογγυλό, Δισάκι και Ταγάρι.
dokosmap1.jpg

Για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος ταξιδεύει με κατεύθυνση βορειοδυτική και βλέπει το φάρο κόκκινο τότε πρέπει να αλλά ξει πορεία μέχρι να βλέπει τον λευκό τομέα του φάρου μια και κατευθύνεται προς τις ξέρες ή τουλάχιστον να ταξιδεύει με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Το ίδιο συμβάινει για κάποιον που ταξιδέυει με κατέυθυνση νοτιοανατολικα που πηγαίνει να παραπλεύσει την Ύδρα.
dokosmap2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Βρισκεται στο νοτιοανατολικο ακρο της Σκυρου στο ακρωτηριο Λιθαρι.Λειτουργησε το 1894.Το υψος του κυκλικου πυργου ειναι 11 μετρα και το εστιακο του υψος 85 μετρα.Ειναι ο μοναδικος φαρος στην Ελλαδα με διωροφο κτισμα απο κατασκευης του στη βαση του πυργου.Το παλιο περιστροφικο συστημα των κατοπτρων χρειαζοταν κουρδισμα καθε 50 λεπτα.Σημερα δεν επιτηρειται και εχει εφοδιαστει με αυτοματο μηχανημα.Απο το λευκωμα "ΟΙ ΦΑΡΟΙ " της εφημεριδας ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9554

----------


## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία της φανταστικής δημοσίευσης από τον φίλο scoufgian, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε θερμά, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ μας ότι:
1. Οι φάροι στα ελληνικά νησιά, βραχονησίδες, κάβους και λιμάνια είναι πάρα πολλοί.... φωτογραφίστε τους και φέρτε τους εδώ να τουσ γνωρίσουμε και εμείς.
2. Οι φάροι είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της Ναυτιλίας και είμαστε στο nautilia.gr.... 

Φωτογραφίστε τους όσο ειναι όρθιοι, γιατί χανόμαστε.... κιοταν λέω χανόμαστε εννοώ αυτό..... Τίποτα δεν συντηρείται, απλά αντικαθίσταται άκομψα.. (φωτεινό παράδειγμα)

gavrio.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Με την ευκαιρία της φανταστικής δημοσίευσης από τον φίλο scoufgian, τον οποίο και ευχαριστούμε θερμά, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ μας ότι:
> 1. Οι φάροι στα ελληνικά νησιά, βραχονησίδες, κάβους και λιμάνια είναι πάρα πολλοί.... φωτογραφίστε τους και φέρτε τους εδώ να τουσ γνωρίσουμε και εμείς.
> 2. Οι φάροι είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της Ναυτιλίας και είμαστε στο nautilia.gr.... 
> 
> Φωτογραφίστε τους όσο ειναι όρθιοι, γιατί χανόμαστε.... κιοταν λέω χανόμαστε εννοώ αυτό..... Τίποτα δεν συντηρείται, απλά αντικαθίσταται άκομψα.. (φωτεινό παράδειγμα)
> 
> gavrio.jpg


Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε Leo μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό. προχηρώτητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!

----------


## sylver23

εγω απο το κρατος δεν περιμενω τπτ.αλλα το καθε νησι ξεχωριστα θα μπορουσε να δαπανησει καποια χρηματα για την συντηρηση.ενα σοβαντισμα κ μια επιδιορθωση στην οροφη καθε φαρου δεν ειναι κ τπτ.ακομα κ 2-3 ιδιωτες θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν αφιλοκερδος.ενας οικοδομος ,ενας ξυλουργος κ ενας σοβατζης πχ.τελοςπαντων.απλα τα λεω τοσο απλα γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι.ποσοι φαροι υπαρχουν πχ σε καθε νησι?(χτιστοι)1 αντε 2

----------


## zamas

> ΦΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ
> 
> πηγη-απο ιντερνετ-δεν θυμαμαι απο που


 



> *ΦΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΣ (ΙΚΑΡΙΑ) - LIGHTHOUSE PAPAS* 
>  
>  
> 
> *Ο φάρος αυτός πρωτολειτούργησε το 1890 από την Γαλλική εταιρεία φάρων.* Το ύψος του κυλινδρικού του πύργου είναι 11 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 65 μέτρα.
> Η παράδοση λέει ότι οφείλει το όνομά του στον πάπα που κάποτε κινδύνεψε να ναυαγήσει στην θαλλάσια περιοχή της Ικαρίας απέναντι από τον φάρο. Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912-13


 
Πηγή: http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φωτογραφίστε τους όσο ειναι όρθιοι, γιατί χανόμαστε.... κιοταν λέω χανόμαστε εννοώ αυτό..... Τίποτα δεν συντηρείται, απλά αντικαθίσταται άκομψα..


Κι όμως υπάρχει και στις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης ευαισθησία για τη διάσωση των φάρων και της ανάδειξης της σημασίας τους στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Παράδειγμα είναι αυτό το ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα:
http://www.ec-pharos.net/lighthouses.htm




> Τίποτα δεν συντηρείται, απλά αντικαθίσταται άκομψα.. (φωτεινό παράδειγμα)
> 
> gavrio.jpg


Είναι ο φάρος στον κάβο Καστρί στην ¶νδρο;

----------


## Leo

> εγω απο το κρατος δεν περιμενω τπτ.αλλα το καθε νησι ξεχωριστα θα μπορουσε να δαπανησει καποια χρηματα για την συντηρηση.ενα σοβαντισμα κ μια επιδιορθωση στην οροφη καθε φαρου δεν ειναι κ τπτ.ακομα κ 2-3 ιδιωτες θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν αφιλοκερδος.ενας οικοδομος ,ενας ξυλουργος κ ενας σοβατζης πχ.τελοςπαντων.απλα τα λεω τοσο απλα γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι.ποσοι φαροι υπαρχουν πχ σε καθε νησι?(χτιστοι)1 αντε 2


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον sylver23 ότι αφού οι αρμόδιες υπηρσίες  δεν ασχολούνται, ισως θα έπρεπε η τοπική αυτιδιοίκηση να αναλάβει αυτό το βάρος. Ο φάρος στο Καστρί  ¶νδρου της φωτοραφίας που ανέβασα, νομίζω ασπρίστηκε (δεν ήταν πριν ασπρισμένος) απο ιδιώτη ή τοπικούς παράγοντες για να μην είναι μια αηδία στην πύλη εισόδου του Νησιού. Επίσης να πω ότι βρίσκω τον φίλο sylver23 να έχει άποψη στο θέμα παρόλο το νεαρό της ηλικίας του... συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου για την ευαισθησία σου.

----------


## heraklion

Κρίμα που στον Πειραιά δεν επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στον πράσινο φάρο παρά μόνο στον κόκκινο ξέρετε τι φανταστικές φώτο θα βγαίνουν από έκει.

----------


## Trakman

> Είχα σκοπό να σας δείξω τον νοτιότερο φάρο της ευρώπης!αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχω την φωτογραφία του στον υπολογιστή.
> Θα την ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή όμως



Επειδή φαντάζομαι ποιον λες, θα σε βοηθήσω!!!:

*Φάρος νήσου Γαύδου - Ο Νοτιότερος Φάρος της Ευρώπης και κάποτε ένας απ'τους ισχυρότερους στον κόσμο!!!*

Το 1880 η γαλλική εταιρεία των Οθωμανικών Φάρων, σε υψόμετρο 360 μ. κατασκεύασε έναν περιστρεφόμενο φάρο στο νησί της Γαύδου, για διευκόλυνση των διερχόμενων πλοίων μεταξύ Κρήτης και Γαύδου. Ήταν ισχυρός φάρος λευκών αναλαμπών ανά κάθε λεπτό, οι οποίες με αίθριο καιρό φαίνονταν από 42 μίλια!!!
Ο φάρος λειτουργούσε με πετρέλαιο και φυτίλι, ενώ *σε ορατότητα και κατασκευή ήταν ο δεύτερος μετά από αυτόν της Γης του Πυρός.* Απασχολούσε γύρω στα 10 άτομα, επιστάτες και φαροφύλακες. Είχαν κατασκευάσει πολλά σπίτια γύρω από τον φάρο που τα χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν αποθήκες των καυσίμων, για τον εκάστοτε επιστάτη και τους φαροφύλακες. Κατά τη γερμανική επίθεση τον Μάιο του 1942 στο νησί, τον βομβάρδισαν και καταστράφηκε κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του. Σπίτια και φάρος από τα βομβαρδισμένα καύσιμα ανατινάχθηκαν στον αέρα. Έτσι το φως του ιστορικού φάρου έσβησε.
Ωστόσο, με κονδύλια της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ο Φάρος ανακαινίστηκε και σήμερα αποτελεί ένα από τα αξιοθέατα του νησιού με καταπληκτική θέα!!!







Πηγές:
http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.fil...ils/gavdos.htm
http://www.os3.gr/arhive_topos/gr_topos_gaydos.html
http://walking-greece.ana-mpa.gr/art...w2.php?id=6901

----------


## Trakman

*Φάρος Παλαιοχώρας Χανίων*
Ένας ακόμη φάρος είναι αυτός που διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία πάνω στη μικρή βραχονησίδα. Είναι δίπλα στο λιμάνι της Παλαιοχώρας (περιοχή Τηγάνι), στο ακρωτήριο της κωμόπολης. Λειτουργεί με ηλιακούς συλλέκτες και νομίζω ανάβει κάθε 8 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Υπόσχομαι να ανεβάσω σύντομα καλύτερες και κοντινότερες φωτογραφίες μόλις κατέβω Κρήτη!! Κατεβαίνω ξανά αρχές Αυγούστου (έχω εισιτήρια με το... Έλυρος!!! Αλήθεια, θα'ναι έτοιμο?!?!?! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )


Υ.Γ.:
Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνονται το Σέλινο αριστερά και τα Σοφία και Σφακιά μαζί αραγμένα δεξιά (η φωτογραφία ξεγελά, φαίνονται σαν ένα καράβι!! Το Σοφία είναι σε πρώτο πλάνο.) της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ. Αν η φωτογραφία ήταν λίγο πιο κοντινή θα σας έλεγα και ποια είναι η ψαρόβαρκα στα δεξιά αλλά δεν τη διακρίνω πολύ καθαρά!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αν ήταν όλοι οι Φάροι της Ελλάδας έτσι θα έπεφτε σπροξίδι ποιος θα γίνει φαροφύλακας..:shock:

----------


## Rocinante

Παλαιοτερα ειχα ανεβασει μια φωτογραφια του Φαρου της Λειβαδας (Τσικνια) . Φετος ειπα να παρω μια κοντινοτερη ( αναθεμα την ανηφορα)

T470.JPG

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πώ στον φίλο rocinante, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο του, γιατί πίσω απο αυτήν την ανηφόρα κρύβεται μια ιστοριούλα για τρερλαμένους καραβολάτρες... ονόματα δεν λέμε. Μέχρι κι ο καπετάνιος 
του φορτηγού στο βάθος κάτι ήξερε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

Καλώς μας ήρθες *rocinante.*H φωτογραφία σου είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία.Πράγματι δεν είναι μόνο η ανηφόρα αλλά και η μεγάλη απόσταση στο να φτάσει κανείς στον Φάρο της Λειβάδας.Όσο για το πέρασμα του πλοίου πράγματι δίνει μία ξεχωριστή  ομορφιά στην φωτογραφία σου.Κρίμα όμως που τόσα χρόνια πάρα τις προσπάθειες που έχουν γίνει από τους τοπικούς  φορείς δεν έχει συντηρηθεί ο συγκεκριμένος φάρος.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ένας φάρος με μεγάλη ιστορία στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, ένα πραγματικό στολίδι στην είσοδο του λιμανιού, ο φάρος του κάστρου του ΑΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ...

agios nikolaos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Στο κοντινο χωριο (που χρονια πριν τροφοδοτουσε το φαρο με υλικα αλλα και ανθρωπους ) ακουγεται οτι κατι προκειται να γινει για την αποκατασταση του παλαιου φαρου που θυμουναι ολοι με νοσταλγια. Και αλλη μια φωτο.

T509.JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πολύ ωραίες..!

----------


## scoufgian

Το σχημα του ,το οφειλει σε μια ευτυχη συμπτωση:στην περιοχη προυπηρχε ενας ανεμομυλος.Οι κατασκευαστες (Αγγλοι το 1828) ,σε μια προσπαθεια να εξοικονομησουν υλικα ,κατασκευασαν στο μεσον του μια κυκλικη σκαλα και γυρω του μια σειρα απο κολωνες,που στοχο ειχαν να στηριζουν το οικοδομημα κυριως λογω των σεισμων που ειναι ισχυροι στη περιοχη.Το αποτελεσμα ηταν ενας φαρος μοναδικος στο ειδος του.Απο το λευκωμα 
"*OI ΦΑΡΟΙ"* της εφημεριδας ΤΑ ΝΕΑ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10259

----------


## sylver23

ο φαρος των σπετσων.(αν θυμαμαι καλα ,η περιοχη λεγεται καρναγιο.ειναι 10 λεπτα απο το λιμανι)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Η περιοχή λέγεται Φανάρι, τα καρνάγια είναι λίγο πιο πριν. Και με την ευκαιρία να κάνουμε ένα update στα παλιότερα στοιχεία.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Marabou
> 
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.dimaras.gr/spetses/lighthouse.htm
> 
> *Φάρος Σπετσών*
> Οι Σπέτσες και η Τζιά ήταν οι θέσεις των δύο πρώτων φάρων του Ελληνικού Φαρικού Δικτύου που άρχισε να δημιουργείται μετά την απελευθέρωση. Ήδη από το 1827 είχε λειτουργήσει πυρσός στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας και από το 1831 άρχισε η κατασκευή των δύο πρώτων πέτρινων φάρων στις Σπέτσες και τη Τζιά. Ο φάρος των Σπετσών πρωτολειτούργησε το 1837.
> 
> Ο αρχικός φάρος του 1831 δεν υπάρχει πιά. Ο πέτρινος φάρος και η φαροικία που σήμερα κοσμούν το Παλιό Λιμάνι των Σπετσών λειτούργησε για πρώτη φορά το 1885. Ο Ιωάννης Νουχάκης, στην "Ελληνική Χωρογραφία" που εκδόθηκε το 1901 αναφέρει: "Επί της ΒΑ άκρας του στομίου του λιμένος υπάρχει Πυρσός Στ΄ τάξεως, φωτός λευκού σταθερού επί Πύργου στρογγύλου λιθοκτίστου εις απόστασιν 30μ. προς Β από της κατοικίας των φυλάκων, ιδρυθείς τω 1885". Πολλές δεκαετίες αργότερα προστέθηκαν επί πλέον δωμάτια στην αρχική φαροικία.
> ...


Δηλαδή τα στοιχεία του είναι Αν Λ Ερ 5δ 27μ 14/18Μ

Φωτογραφίες του φάρου μπορείτε να δείτε στη γκάλερι εδώ κι εδώ

Φωτογραφία του φάρου από τα βόρεια (προστέθηκε 15-11-2010):
SpetsesLight.jpg




> Και σε πέρασμα που θέλει προσοχή...


Ο κόκκινος τομέαw καλύπτει τους υφάλους Αιμιλιανό και Τρίκκερι έτσι ώστε όποιο βλέπει τον κόκκινο τομέα θα πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικός για αυτούς τους υφάλους.
SpetsesLightmap.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ο φάρος στη βραχονησίδα των Περιστερών ή Capareli βρίσκεται μεταξύ Κέρκυρας και Αλβανίας.



Copyright

----------


## sylver23

ΑΝ και ειναι φαρος χωρις καμμια αρχιτεκτονικη εγω βαζω την φωτο του διοτι παρα πολλοι απο εμας τον εχουν επισκεφτει κ εχουν τραβηξει παρα μα παρα πολλες φωτο κ εχουν χαζεψει παρα μα παρα πολλες ωρες τα πλοια κ τον πειραια. :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι φάρος αλλά φανάρι (φανός), διαφέρουν από τους φάρους στο ότι δείχνουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο όπως είσοδο λιμανιού, αβαθή, ύφαλο κ.λπ. ενώ οι φάροι βοηθούν τη ναυσιπλοΐα γενικότερα αφού με αυτούς μπορεί να προσδιορίσει ο ναυτικός τη θέση του, να οδηγηθεί σε ασφαλή θαλάσσιο δρόμο κ.λπ.
Και πάλι είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα μια και δείχνει την είσοδο του Κεντρικού λιμανιού του Πειραιά και πρέπει τα καράβια που μπάινουν στο λιμάνι να τον έχουν στην αριστερή τους μεριά πρκτικά στην ίδια θέση με το αντίστοιχο φως ναυσιπλοΐας (αν τον έχουν στη δεξιά ...φυλαχτέιτε :Wink: ).

Είναι στη θέση 37° 56,3' B 23° 37,3' A και έχει μακρά (δύο δευτερόλεπτα) αναλαμπή κόκκινη, με περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 14 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία εννιά ναυτικά μίλια. (Μκ Αν Ερ 6δ 14μ 9Μ). 

Όπως είδαμε μαζί με τον απέναντι πράσινο στο μόλο Θεμιστοκλέους ορίζουν την είσοδο του κεντρικού λιμένα Πειραιά. Έχουν μια ιδιομορφία λόγω της κατασκευής του λιμανιού ένα καράβι που έρχεται από νότια φαίνονται αντίθετα δηλαδή ο κόκκινος δεξιά και ο πράσινος αριστερά και όταν πλησιάζει αρκετά το καράβι τους βλέπει κανονικά (δείτε και τον παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη).
Paieaiasmap.jpg

----------


## sylver23

α να σαι καλα για τις πληροφοριες.οντως ποτε δεν το χα προσεξει οταν ειμαι σε πλοιο αυτην την ιδιομορφια.σορυ για το λαθος της λεξης αλλα εν το κατεχω.ολα φαρους τα ελεγα(παρελθοντικος χρονος ,αρα πλεον δεν θα το λεω :Smile: )

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέγλο το ...έγκλημα που ζητάς και συγνώμη... :Very Happy: 
Πάντως τώρα ξέρεις γιατί λένε "*το* κόκκινο" εννοώντας φανάρι. :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΦΑΡΟΙ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ..
lesvos.gif

----------


## Trakman

Φάρος Πάτρας (νομίζω ότι κάποιος έχει ξαναβάλει φωτογραφίες του, ας βάλω και 'γω δύο βραδινές)

----------


## flamingo

Ο φάρος του ακρωτηρίου Κόρακας στο βορειότερο σημείο της Λέσβου. Λειτουργεί με φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία. Διακρίνονται οι ακτές της Τουρκίας.

DSC00774.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Nα βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία από το φάρο στον Κάβο Κόρακα ή Σκαμνί (E 4594) που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας ο φίλος flamingo.

Είναι στη θέση 39° 23.3&#180; B  26° 20.5&#180; A (δείτε το μέρος εδώ ). Είναι Αναλάμπων λευκός και ερυθρός σε τομείς, έχει περίοδο πέντε δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 13 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11 ναυτικά μίλια ο λευκός τομέας και 8 ναυτικά μίλια ο κόκκινος (Αν Λ Ερ 5δ 13μ 11/8/Μ). Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός στις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 087° έως 104° και από 119° έως 299° ενώ ο κόκκινος τομέας είναι ορατός από τη διόπτευση από τη θάλασσα 104° έως 199°, ενώ δεν φαίνεται από τη θάλασσα στον τομέα από 299° έως 087° (αν τον βλέπετε σε τέτοια διόπτευση είστε στη ...στεριά :Smile: ). Ο κόκκινος τομέας προειδοποιεί για μια επικίνδυνη ξέρα με βάθος από πάνω της λιγότερο από δύο μέτρα που βρίσκεται περίπου ένα στάδιο* βορειοδυτικά του κάβου, όποιος βλέπει τον κόκκινο τομέα του φάρου πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικός για την ξέρα αυτή .

*1/10 του ναυτικού μιλίου δηλαδή 1852/10=185,2 μέτρα

----------


## erwdios

O φάρος στο νότιο άκρο της Μακρονήσου



Ορισμένα στοιχεία για τους φάρους που ανέβασα τις προηγούμενες μέρες.
Ο φάρος στο νότιο άκρο της Μακρόνησου βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37° 39'Ν, 24° 07'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με δύο αναλαμπές κάθε 14 δευτερόλεπτα. Καλύπτει τον τομέα 207° έως 168°. Το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 32μ. και η ονομαστική του φωτοβολία 12 ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Αν και υπάρχει προηγούμενη καταχώρηση, δύο φωτογραφίες από τον καλύτερο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) φάρο. Αυτές είναι μετά την τελευταία συντήρηση του. 




Ο ιστορικός φάρος των Χανίων, βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 35° 31,2'Ν, 24° 01'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός, με περίοδο 2,5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 26μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο Ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης



O φάρος κατασκευάστηκε το 1892 από τη Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 10μ. και το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 100μ. Το 1925 ανακαινίστηκε και το 1988 ήταν πλεόν αυτοματοποιημένος. Κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα έχει μια λευκή αναλαμπή και η φωτοβολία του φτάνει τα 24ν.μ.

O φάρος στο Ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 21'Ν, 25° 21'Ε. Είναι αναλάπμων λευκός, με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 100μ. και η ονομαστική του φωτοβολία είναι 24ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται έξω από την πολη της Λευκάδας, πάνω στο παλιό φρούριο της Αγ. Μαύρας.



Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο παλιό φρούριο της Αγ. Μαύρας στη Λευκάδα βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 38° 50,8'Ν, 20° 43,2'Ε. Eίναι αναλάμπων με 2 αναλαμπές, μια λευκή και μια ερυθρή. Ο κόκκινος τομέας καλύπτει την περιοχή 75°-120° και ο λευκός την περιοχή 120°-255°. Η περίοδος είναι 12 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό ύψος 17μ. και η ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8ν.μ. για το λευκό και 5ν.μ. για τον ερυθρό τομέα. Σηματοδοτεί το πέρασμα από το κανάλι της Λευκάδας.

----------


## erwdios

Ο πράσινος φανός στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.


**

Ο πράσινος φανός στο λιμάνι της Τήνου βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37° 32'Ν, 25° 10'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων πράσινος με περίοδο 2 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 8μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο πράσινος φανός στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.
Ιδανικό σημείο για να περπατάς στην πόλη. 


Ο πράσινος φάρος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 39° 5,9'Ν, 26° 33,8'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων πράσινος με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 15μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7ν.μ.

----------


## Leo

Ερωδιέ, μας έχεις καταπλήξει από την συλλογή σου σε φάρους και φανούσ από την Ελλάδα. Ευχαριστούμε και πάντα περμένουμε την επόμενη εκπλήξη  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ερώδιε πήρες φόρα και είμαστε και κάποια ηλικίας. και είανι και καλοκαίρι κάνει και ζέστη. μπράβο σου είσαι καταπληκτικός. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην ¶κρα Σουσάκι στη θέση 37° 54,8' Β 23° 03,5' Α (δείτε εδώ, δυστυχώς η δορυφορική φωτογραφία δεν έιναι στις σωστές συντεταγμένες). Είναι αναλάμπων πράσινος, με περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος οχτώ μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία δώδεκα ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Πρ 10δ 8μ 12Μ).
Σε συνδυασμό με τους φανούς του λιμενίσκου των Ισθμίων διευκολύνει τα καράβια που προσεγγίζουν τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου από Ανατολικά 
(η είσοδος του λιμενίσκου φαίνεται στα αριστερά της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας) . Επίσης είναι το δυτικό όριο της ράδας για τα πετρελαιοφόρα που θέλουν να φορτώσουν ή να ξεφορτώσουν στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους. Σε μερικές διοπτεύσεις τα φώτα από τα εργοστάσια πίσω του κάνουν δύσκολη την επισήμανση από τη θάλασσα. Η τέταρτη εικόνα είναι σκίτσο από τον πληγού του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (Mediteranian Pikot Vol IV) του 1968 και έχει γίνει το 1959 και δείχνει το φάρο χωρίς τη στέρνα και το στηθαίο στην ταράτσα της φαροικίας που όπως φαίνεται από το χτίσιμο έγιναν αργότερα.
Update Ιανουάριος 2010: Φωτογραφίες του φάρου το Δεκέμβριο του 2009 μπορούμε να δούμε στη γκάλερυ εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ
Sousaki1.jpg

Sousaki2.jpg

Sousaki3.jpg

Sousaki4.jpg

chart54343.gif

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Κόρακας στην Πάρο.
korakas.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και έχουμε και δεύτερη φωτογραφία του Φέρου στην ¶κρα Κόρακας της Πάρου από το Νίκο, ας θυμίσω την παλιότερη (πατήστε στο όνομα του συνημμένου αρχείου) και τη σημασία του φάρου για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Και μια διόρθωση ο φάρος είναι Mακράς Αναλαμπής δηλαδή η αναλαμπή κρατα από δύο δευτερόλεπτα και πάνω, στο συγκεκριμένο κρατά δύο δευτερόλεπτα. Διορθώθηκε και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Leo
> 
> 
> Ο φάρος στα βόρεια της Πάρου από τον φακό του φίλου Κώστα Ζ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6952
> 
> 
> 
> E 4290 Ο φάρος στην ¶κρα Κόρακας το βορειοανατολικό άκρο του νησιού στη θέση 37° 09',3 Β 25° 13',5 Α. *Μκ Αν* Λ 12δ 60μ 14Μ. Δηλαδή Δηλαδή είναι *μακράς αναλαμπής*, λευκός με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 14 ναυτικά μίλια. Εκτός από το ότι σημαίνει τον κάβο ορίζει και το δυτικό άκρο του όρμου της Νάουσας που αποτελέι ένα από τα καλύτερα αγκυροβόλια των Κυκλάδων.


Paros.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο Νοτιοδυτικό άκρο της Κρήτης, στο Ελαφονήσι Χανίων. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 35° 16'Ν, 23° 31,4'Ε. Είναι λευκός αναλάμπων με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα. Κάνει 3 αναλαμπές (3, 3 και 12,5 δευτερόλεπτα αντίστοιχα). Έχει εστιακό ύψος 43μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 12ν.μ.



Συμπληρωματικά να πούμε ότι βρίσκεται κοντά σε μια από τις καλύτερες ελληνικές παραλίες. Για να τον δείτε όμως θέλει περπάτημα μέσα από δύσκολες περιοχές που συχνάζουν γυμνιστές...  :Razz:

----------


## erwdios

Ο φανός αυτός βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμανάκι του Λουτρού. Βρίσκεται στη νοτιοδυτική Κρήτη, μεταξύ της Χώρας Σφακίων και της Αγίας Ρουμέλης, της παραλίας που βγαίνουν όσοι περνάνε το φαράγγι της Σαμαριάς. Οι συντεταγμένες του φανού είναι 35° 11,8'Ν, 24 °05'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 17μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 6ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος αυτός βρίσκεται έξω από το Φισκάρδο της Κεφαλλονιάς. Διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία και ο παλιός βενετσιάνικος φάρος μισογκρεμισμένος. Οι συντεταγμένες του είναι 38° 27,7'Ν, 20° 35'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 28μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι στη Δυτική Ελλάδα και παρακάτω βλέπουμε το φάρο στο Ακρωτήρι Δουκάτο, ή Λευκάτα όπως λέγεται. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 38° 33,9'Ν, 20° 32,5Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 70μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24ν.μ.

από τη θάλασσα...


και από τη ξηρά...

----------


## erwdios

Και ένας φάρος του Σαρωνικού. Ακρωτήριο Κόγχη της Σαλαμίνας, ή αλλιώς ο φάρος των Περιστεριών. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37° 52,5'Ν, 23° 27'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 33μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 9ν.μ.

----------


## Leo

erwdios οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν παίζεσαι  με τους φάρους.... Ευχαρστούμε άλλη μιά φορά που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας όλα αυτά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ερωδιέ διάβασες το μυαλό μου κι έβαλες φωτογραφία του φάρου στην Άκρα Κόγχη; Έχω περάσε από πολύ κοντά και δεν τοπν φωτογράφισα και τό έχω μετανοιώσει :Sad: . Τον θυμήθηκα πρόσφατα από ένα σκίτσο στον πληγού του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (Mediteranian Piλot Vol IV) του 1968 που είναι ακριβώς πριν από το σκίτσο του φάρου στο Σουσάκι (το δσέιχνει και η αρίθμηση των σκίτσων. Το βάζω για ν αδουμε πως ήταν πριον από περίπου πενήντα χρόνια.
Konkhi-1.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ό πράσινος φανός στην είσοδο του λιμανιου της Κω.
IMG_0630.JPG

----------


## ktmakis

Δεν ξέρω αν το γράφω στην σωστή ενότητα αλλά σε ένα ταξίδι που έκανα πρόσφατα πραγματικά έμεινα άφωνος όταν μπαίνοντας λόγω καιρού στο λιμάνι του Α. Κουφονησίου 6/8 κατά τις 10 και μιση οι φάροι ήταν σβηστοί. Ψάχναμε τη μπούκα του λιμανιού με τους προβολείς. Είναι δυνατόν τέτοια παράλειψη ??

----------


## Leo

Το γράφεις στο σωστό θέμα. Ναι συμβαίνουν αυτά φίλε ktmakis. Αυτό (η σβέση του φάρου/φανού) μπορεί να έχει συμβεί μία ώρα πριν ή 1 μήνα πρίν την δική σας άφιξη. Η συντήρηση των φάρων και φανών στην Ελλάδα γίνεται συνήθως τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες και ίσως την επόμενη μέρα ή τώρα που μιλάμε να έχει ήδη αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη. Αυτό που είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις είναι ότι η Υπηρεσία φάρων εκδίδει τις γνωστές "Αγγελίες στους ναυτιλομένους",  μόλις το γεγονός γίνει γνωστό και αναφέρει όλα όσα συμβαίνουν και στους φάρους σε όλη την χώρα. Κάθε μέρα στο ραδιόφωνο της ΝΕΤ (κάπου ανάμεσα στην εκπομπή του Γιάννη Καλαμίτση νομίζω, πρωί πρώι δηλαδή) λέει δελτίο καιρού και για την ναυτιλία (σχεδόν όλη την Μεσόγειο) και Αγγελίες προς τους ναυτιλομένους. Εκεί λέει τι γίνεται και που σε όλη την χώρα όχι μόνο για φάρους αλλά και για οποιουσδήποτε άλλους κονδύνους για την ναυτιλία.
Ελπίζω σε κάλυψα  :Smile:

----------


## ktmakis

Με κάλυψες. 
Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να βάλουν κάτι να αναβοσβύνει (όπως στα σημάδια των δρόμων) μπας και προλάβουν κανα ατύχημα ??
Τέλως πάντων στην Ελλάδα ζούμε και δυστηχώς ή ευτυχώς τα προσπερνάμε. 
Εύχομαι να μην μου ξανατύχει. Αν όμως ξανασυμβει θα καλέσω με το vhf το λιμεναρχείο να μάθω και ας μην το έχω δηλωμένο. 
(και μετά λένε οτι δεν σου χρειάζεται το gps) !! 
Δυστηχώς ραδιόφωνο δεν ακούω ούτε στο σκάφος.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στον όρμο Αγ. Γεωργίου στην Ηρακλειά. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 52,3'Ν, 25° 28,5'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 1,5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 21μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5ν.μ. Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται πόσο απλά κάνει η τεχνολογία πλέον τα πράγματα. Συγκρίνεται αυτή η σκαλωσιά με έναν πέτρινο φάρο?

----------


## erwdios

Και μια άποψη του φάρου από τη θάλασσα.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στον ορμίσκο Μερσίνια στη Σχοινούσα. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 51,3'Ν, 25° 30,5'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 10μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 6ν.μ. Κατά τα άλλα δε διαφέρει σε τίποτα με τον προηγούμενο φάρο.

----------


## erwdios

Και μια πιο καλλιτεχνική φωτογραφία.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο Ακρωτήριο Τάμελος της Κέας. Αν και έχει ξαναμπεί, είπα να τον βάλω και σε μια απογευματινή φωτογραφία.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στον όρμο Αγ. Νικολάου στη Κέα, σε μια κοντινή φωτογραφία, ο φάρος και η ομώνυμη εκκλησία.

----------


## flamingo

Να και μια φωτογραφία από το οπτικό σύστημα και το μηχανισμό του φάρου  των Οινουσσών που εκτίθεται στο ναυτικό μουσείο του νησιού. 
Χαρακτηριστικά φάρου
Ονομασία:Φάρος Σπαλματόρι (ΑΕΦ-74000)
Θέση:Νήσος Παναγιά Οινουσσών
Χαρακτηριστικό: μια λευκή αναλαμπή ανά πρώτο λεπτό
Φωτοβολία: 18 ναυτ. μίλια
Ιστορικό
Ο φάρος  πρωτολειτούργησε το 1864 και 2 φαροφύλακες φρόντιζαν για την αφή και τη σβέση  του. Πηγή ενέργειας ήταν το φωτιστικό πετρέλαιο, αλλά από το 1970 το πετρέλαιο  αντικαταστάθηκε με ασετυλίνη. Το 1995 το φαρικό δίκτυο μετατράπηκε σε ηλιακό κι  έτσι το οπτικό σύστημα και ο μηχανισμός του φάρου παραχωρήθηκαν στο ναυτικό μουσείο (το 2004) από  την υπηρεσία φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.
Αξίζει να πάει κανείς στις  Οινούσσες μόνο και μόνο για να επισκεφθεί αυτό το εκπληκτικό μουσείο.

----------


## Trakman

Δε θα μπορούσα να πάω στα Χανιά και να μη βάλω και γω μια φωτογραφία του πανέμορφου Φάρου. Επιτρέψτε μου να την αφιερώσω στον φίλο Erwdio για τους τόσους φάρους στους οποίους μας έχει ταξιδέψει...

----------


## erwdios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## sylver23

φετος ειχα υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου κ στον λεο να παω να δω τον φαρο του παππα στο ακρωτηρι καβος παππας στο δυτικοτερο ακρο της ικαριας.δυστυχως ουτε φετος τα καταφερα.αλλα βρηκα μολις απο το facebook μια φωτο του φαρου.η φωτο ειναι του ΔΙΑΚΟΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ  που μαλλον αμα κρινω κ απο αλλες φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο ικαρια.

----------


## .voyager

O φάρος στο ακρωτήριο Λευκάτας ή Δουκάτο. Εκει βρίσκονται οικοδομικά λείψανα και αρχιτεκτονικά μέλη του ναού Απόλλωνα Λευκάτα. Το ιερό αυτό ήταν γνωστό στον αρχαίο κόσμo, καθώς κάθε χρόνο γίνονταν πανελλήνιες γιορτές προς τιμήν του θεού, που ήταν προστάτης των ναυτικών και γιατρός του σώματος και της ψυχής. Για αυτό και οι αρχαίοι πίστευαν ότι πηδώντας από τα βράχια αυτά, η ψυχή απελευθερωνόταν από το βάρος των παθών και εξιλεωνόταν από τις αμαρτίες. ΣΆ αυτό το χώρο, ο μύθος θέλει την ποιήτρια Σαπφώ να δίνει τέλος στη ζωή της, απελπισμένη από την απόρριψή της από τον Φάωνα.
Προσωπικά, το ακρωτήρι μου προκαλεί απίστευτο δέος...

DSC00018.JPG

DSC00262.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στην κορυφή του Παλιού Κάστρου της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Trakman. Να δούμε και τα στοιχεία του φάρου είναι στη θέση 39&#176; 37,4&#180;Β 19&#176; 55,8&#180;Α (δηλαδή εδώ ) στην άκρα Σίδερος είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 78 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 13 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) λ 78μ 13Μ). Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 112,5&#176; έως 045&#176; (112&#176;30'~045&#176 :Wink: .
Sideros.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Trakman. Να δούμε και τα στοιχεία του φάρου είναι στη θέση 39° 37,4&#180;Β 19° 55,8&#180;Α (δηλαδή εδώ ) στην άκρα Σίδερος είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 78 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 13 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) λ 78μ 13Μ). Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 112,5° έως 045° (112°30'~045°).
> Sideros.jpg


Είσαι φοβερός φίλε Παναγιώτη! Δε γνώριζα στοιχεία γι'αυτόν το φάρο. Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## erwdios

Ο κόκκινος φανός στο λιμάνι της Νάξου εν ώρα υπηρεσίας...

----------


## sylver23

2 φωτο του κοκκινου .η μια οταν πηγαινα ικαρια,η αλλη οταν γυρνουσα.κ οι 2 ειναι τραβηγμενες πανω απο το μυκονος

5/8/08


19/8/08 (7.00 το πρωι περιπου)

----------


## sylver23

αλλη μια απο καβο παππα ικαριας.κ αυτη ειναι απο facebook απο το προφιλ φιλης μου.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Πριν λιγες μερες επισκεφθηκα τον ΦΑΡΟ του Αγγελοχωριου ΘΕΣ-ΝΙΚΗΣ ,βασικα πρεπει να ειναι και ο μοναδικος φαρος που υποδεχεται τα καραβια στον θερμαικο κολπο.αλλα δεν μπορεσα να πλησιασω γιατι ηταν κλειστα εννοω υπηρχε περιφραξη και ελεγε σε πινακιδες οτι φυλασετε απο το πολεμικο Ναυτικο.εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο φαρος δεν λειτουργει.Γνωριζει κανεις κατι παραπανω. :Very Happy: [IMG]file:///D:/DOCUME&#37;7E1/Stathis/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]
images.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λειτουργεί και είναι γνωστός και σαν φάρος του Μεγάλου Εμβόλου είναι στη θέση 40° 30,0&#180;Β 22° 49,0&#180;Α είναι αναλάμπων λευκός κι ερυθρός με περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 31 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλα ο λευκός τομέας και 10 ναυτικά μίλια ο κόκκινος. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 025° έως 244° και ο κόκκινος από 335° έως 025°. Αν βλέπαι κάποιος το λευκό τομέα έχει ασφαλή πορεία για το λιμάνι της θεσσαλονίκης.

Ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε το 1884 και όπως μπορέις να δεις σε αυτό το άρθρο από το ΕΔ του ΤΕΕ, μελετήθκε από του ΑΠΘ στα πλάισια Ευρωπαϊκού Προγράμματος με σκοπό την απκατάσταση και αξιοποίησή του.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στη Φολέγανδρο στη θέση 36°38,1'Β 24°51,7'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με 3 αναλαμπές και περίοδο 30 δευτερόλεπτα (4.9, 4.9, 19.9 οι τρεις αναλαμπές). Έχει εστιακό ύψος 70μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17ν.μ. Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 306° έως 138°.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στη νησίδα Δύσβατο, στο στενό πέρασμα μεταξύ ¶νδρου και Τήνου. Βρίσκεται στη θέση 37° 40'Β 24°58'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 33μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 16ν.μ.

----------


## Leo

Ερωδιέ με συγκινείς με το τόσο πλούσιο υλικό που έχεις για τους Ελληνικούς φάρους και την πιστή αφωσίωση σου στο θέμα, όπως επίσης και στην πληρότητα των πληροφοριών που μας παρέχεις. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Leo και θα ευχαριστήσω κιε εγώ τον Ερωδιό για αυτά που μοιράζεται μαζί μας.

Να βάλω κι εδώ ένα φάρο που δεν είναι όμορφος σαν τους προηγούμενους, αλλά μια απλή μεταλλική κατασκευή (σιδηρόπλεκτος οβελός) αλλά είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα μια και βοηθά τους ναυτικούς να αποφύγουν ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους όταν προσεγγίζουν το στενό των Σπετσών από νοτιοανατολικά.
Είναι ο φάρος (μοιαζει με φανό αλλά είναι φάρος) στην Άκρα Μαυρόκαβος, στη θέση 37&#176; 14,8&#180;Β 23&#176; 10,0&#180;Α. Είναι αναλάμπων με λευκό και ερυθρό τομέα, περίοδο δύο δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος εφτά μέτρα 
(στο απόσπασμα χάρτη που επισυνάπτεται αναφέρεται 6,5 m αλλά πιθανόν δεν έχω περάσει κάποια διόρθωση στο χάρτη :Sad: ) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία πέντε ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και τρία το κόκκινο (Αν λ ερ 7μ 5/3Μ).
Ο Λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις απο τη θάλασσα 199&#176; έως 314&#176; και από 333&#176; έως 019&#176;, ενώ ο κόκκινος από 314&#176; έως 333&#176;. Ο κόκκινος τομέας καλύπτει τον επικίνδυνο ύφαλο Παπαχρήστου και τις βραχονησίδες Μικρό και Άγιος Ιωάννης (η δεύτερη διακρίνεται στις φωτογραφίες στον ορίζοντα αριστερά από το φάρο και στο πρώτο απόσπασμα χάρτη δεξιά), έτσι όσοι πλέουν στην περιoχή πρέπει να βλέπουν τον λευκό τομέα για να ακολοθούν ασφαλή πορεία.
Mavrokavos1.jpg

Mavrokavos2.jpg

Mavrokavos3.jpg

Mavrokavos4.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τέλικα τα καταφέρα και πήγα στην Φάσα στην ¶νδρο 05/09/08 .
Αυτή ήταν απο τις μία αιτίες που δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω απο κοντά το Νήσος Χίος.

fasa2.jpg
fasa1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εντάξει Νίκο την ολοκλήρωσες αυτήν την αποστολή, μια και σε άφησα να πας διακοπές στην Άνδρο και να λείπεις από το φόρουμ με την προϋπόθεση να φωτογραφήσεις το φάρο :Razz: .
Ας βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία του φάρου είναι στη θέση 37&#176; 59,9' Β 24&#176; 42,2' Α (δηλαδή εδώ, πιθανότατα λόγω διαφορετικού συστήματος αναφοράς μεταξύ των δορυφορικών φωτογραφιών και των ναυτικών χαρτών σε μερκατορική προβολή ο φάρος διακρίνεται κάτω και αριστερά από το σημείο). Είναι Αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 201 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν λ 10δ 201μ 19Μ)
Επειδή έχει μεγάλη φωτοβολία και οι γειτονικές ακτές της Άνδρου είναι ακατοίκητες χαρακτηρίζεται στους πλοηγούς φάρος προσγείωσης, όχι για τα αεροπλάνα αλλά για τα πλοία που πλέουν στο πέλαγος και πλησιάζουν τις ακτές (πρόσγεια) της Άνδρου. Το χειμώνα η φωτοβολία του μπορέι να είναι μικρότερη όταν καλύπτεται από σύννεφα, αλλά με αραιή συννεφιά προβάλλεται στα σύννεφα και φαίνεται από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.
Μαζί με τους φάρους της Νησίδας Μανδηλού και της Νησίδας Ντόρος (ίσως θα είναι εκεί η επόμενη "αποστολή" :Very Happy: ) διευκολύνουν αυτούς που διαπλέουν το στενό Καφηρέα πιο γνωστό σαν Κάβο Ντόρο.
Ας δουμε και πως ήταν πριν περίπου πενήντα χρόνια από σκίτσο του Πλοηγού του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 (Mediteranean Pilot Vol IV) που χρονολογήται από το 1959:
Fassa.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα πρωι πρωι εβγαλα αυτες τις φωτογραφιες με το πρωτο φως του ηλιου ωστε να εχουν γλυκο χρωμα...Ο φαρος των Χανιων που τοσο αγαπω.Αφιερωμενες στους Roi Baudoin, Polyka, Rocinante, Niko, Leo, vinman, Paroskayak, marsant και βεβαιως στον Espresso Venezia που πριν μερικες μερες απολαμβανε τη θεα του φαρου των Χανιων...
Faros_8_9_2008.JPG
Faros_8_9_2008_2.JPG
Faros_8_9_2008_3.JPG
Faros_8_9_2008_4.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Σημερα πρωι πρωι εβγαλα αυτες τις φωτογραφιες με το πρωτο φως του ηλιου ωστε να εχουν γλυκο χρωμα...Ο φαρος των Χανιων που τοσο αγαπω.Αφιερωμενες στους Roi Baudoin, Polyka, Rocinante, Niko, Leo, vinman, Paroskayak, marsant και βεβαιως στον Espresso Venezia που πριν μερικες μερες απολαμβανε τη θεα του φαρου των Χανιων...


Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε μου... Α ρε πατρίδα!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οι φωτογραφιες αφιερωνονται και στον Trakman απλα ξεχασα οτι ειχε καταγωγη απο Χανια...ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.

----------


## Trakman

> Οι φωτογραφιες αφιερωνονται και στον Trakman απλα ξεχασα οτι ειχε καταγωγη απο Χανια...ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ.


Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι για καρτ-ποστάλ!!

"_Σα βγαίνει ο ήλιος το πρωί, ντρέπεται να προβάλλει,
γιατί τον εθαμπώνουνε, τση Κρήτης μας τα κάλλη..."
_

----------


## Leo

Εγώ φίλε Νίονο δεν έχω ματινάδα να σου πώ, όπως ο Trakman, αλλά δέξου ένα ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς για τις όντως Κάρτ Ποστάλ που μου αφιέρωσες και εμένα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το ντοκιμαντερ φιλοδοξει να μας ταξιδεψει στους ομορφοτερους φαρους της Λεσβου και της Λημνου. συναμα, σκοπος του ειναι να καταγραψει τη ζωη των φαροφυλακων, καθως και τη γοητευτικη σχεση φαροφυλακα και θαλασσας εδω και χιλιαδες χρονια. η ιστορια των φαρων ξεκινα απο τα ομηρικα χρονια και το ντοκιμαντερ καταγραφει την εξελιξη τους σε μια πορεια 2.300 χρονων. αποσπασμα απο το περιοδικο ραδιοτηλεοραση που κυκλοφορει αυτη την εβδομαδα.

----------


## Orion_v

Eνας φαρος στα βορεια του νησιου της Ζακυνθου , λεπτομερειες δεν γνωριζω δυστυχως ..... και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως σημειο γιατι τον τραβηξα εν πλω και αναμεσα σε αλλες φωτο ....

P8060097.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Eνας φαρος στα βορεια του νησιου της Ζακυνθου , λεπτομερειες δεν γνωριζω δυστυχως ..... και δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως σημειο γιατι τον τραβηξα εν πλω και αναμεσα σε αλλες φωτο ....
> 
> P8060097.JPG


 Γεια σου ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΕ!!!!!

----------


## Orion_v

Nα βαλω αλλη μια για να καταλαβετε το τοπιο , ο φαρος διακρινεται αμυδρα ...

P8060087.JPG
P8060097.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!
Πρόκειται για το φάρο στην Άκρα Σκινάρι (Κάβος Σκινάρι). Είναι στη θέση 37&#176; 56,0&#180; Β 20&#176; 42,0&#180; Α (δηλαδή περίπου εδώ, για την ακρίβεια κάτω κι αριστερά από το σημείο μια και οι δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες έχουν διαφορετικό σύστημα αναφοράς από τους ναυτικούς χάρτες, οι συντεταγμένες αναφέρονται σε αυτές στους ναυτικούς χάρτες). Είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο πέντε δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 66 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 20 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν Λ 5δ 66μ 20Μ). Το κτίσμα του φάρου έχει ύψος περίπου 9 μέτρα.

----------


## Orion_v

Ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη  :Very Happy:  , και για τα καλα λογια και για τις λεπτομερειες του φαρου !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και δύο καινούρια φανάρια (φανοί). Δεν έχουν κλέισει χρόνο που δουλεύουν. Είναι τα νέα φανάρια στον κυματοθραύστη του όρμου του Φαλήρου, που αντικατέστησαν τις σημαδούρες (φωτοδσημαντήρες) που υπήρχαν πριν από το Μάρτιο του 2008. 
Έτρσι σύμφωνα με την αγγελία προς ναυτιλομένους 57/80 του Μαρτίου του 2008 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο: http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/mar08/0308.pdf ) όσοι έχουμε χάρτες σαν αυτό παρακάτω θα πρέπει να τους διορθώσουμε.
Nα διαγράψουμε τα σύμβολα που δείχνουν τις σημαδούρες:
simadoures.jpg.

Κι να σημειώσουμε τους νέους φανούς:
Τον πράσινο στη θέση 37&#186; 56'΄ 07,7'' B 023&#186; 40' 01''Α με χαρακτηρισατικά Fl G 5s 9m 3M, στους διεθνείς χάρτες και Αν Πρ 5δ 9μ 3Μ στους ελληνικούς. Δηλαδή είναι αναλάμπων, πράσινος, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστικό ύψος 9 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια.
Falirogreen.jpg

Τον κόκκινο στη θέση 37&#186; 56' 10'' B 023&#186; 40' 18'' Α με χαρακτηρισατικά Fl R 5s 9m 3M, στους διεθνείς χάρτες και Αν Ερ 5δ 9μ 3Μ στους ελληνικούς. Δηλαδή είναι αναλάμπων, πράσινος, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστικό ύψος 9 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια, δηλαδή με χαρακτηριστικά ίδια με τον πράσινο.
Falirored.jpg

Falirorg.jpg

faliro.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εκδόθηκε και κυκλοφόρησε στις αρχές του Σεπτεμβρίου, ο νέος Φαροδείκτης Ελληνικών Ακτών, εκδόσεως 2008, που είναι ενημερωμένος μέχρι και την Αγγελία 62/2008 (τεύχος 3/2008, δηλαδή μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 2008). Η τιμή του είναι 28¤+ΦΠΑ=29,26¤. Καταργείται ο φαροδείκτης εκδόσεως 2006.
Για τα σημεία πώλησης δείτε εδώ.

Ήδη ένας μοντερέιτορ του φόρουμ τον έχει προμηθευτεί και περιμένει από τους φίλους φωτογραφίες φάρων για να βάζει τα στοιχεία τους. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

τοσο καιρο βλεπουμε τον καυμενο τον πρασινο απο το κοκκινο.ε ας δουμε και το αναποδο.

σημερα το απογευμα



και μια του πρασινου απο αλλη γωνια.



επισης καποιοι προχτες (εγω και ο μανωλης )ετρωγαν σουβλακια και επιναν μπυριτσες ...για δειτε που..



αφιερωμενες και οι 3 απο τον μανωλη και εμενα σε ολο το ναυτιλια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και δεν είχαμε βάλει τα στοιχεία του πράσινου φανού στο παλιότερο post με αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες του sylver23 ας τα βάλουμε εδώ. Είναι στη θέση 37° 56,2&#180;Β 23° 37,3&#180;Α, είναι όπως κι ο κόκκινος μακράς αναλαμπής, με περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 13 μέτρα (λίγο πιο κοντός από τον κόκκινο) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 9 ναυτικά μίλια. (Μκ Αν Πρ 6δ 13μ 9Μ).



> Δεν είναι φάρος αλλά φανάρι (φανός), διαφέρουν από τους φάρους στο ότι δείχνουν κάτι συγκεκριμένο όπως είσοδο λιμανιού, αβαθή, ύφαλο κ.λπ. ενώ οι φάροι βοηθούν τη ναυσιπλοΐα γενικότερα αφού με αυτούς μπορεί να προσδιορίσει ο ναυτικός τη θέση του, να οδηγηθεί σε ασφαλή θαλάσσιο δρόμο κ.λπ.
> Και πάλι είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα μια και δείχνει την είσοδο του Κεντρικού λιμανιού του Πειραιά και πρέπει τα καράβια που μπάινουν στο λιμάνι να τον έχουν στην αριστερή τους μεριά πρκτικά στην ίδια θέση με το αντίστοιχο φως ναυσιπλοΐας (αν τον έχουν στη δεξιά ...φυλαχτέιτε).
> 
> Είναι στη θέση 37° 56,3&#180;B 23° 37,3&#180;A και έχει μακρά (δύο δευτερόλεπτα) αναλαμπή κόκκινη, με περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 14 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία εννιά ναυτικά μίλια. (Μκ Αν Ερ 6δ 14μ 9Μ). 
> 
> Όπως είδαμε μαζί με τον απέναντι πράσινο στο μόλο Θεμιστοκλέους ορίζουν την είσοδο του κεντρικού λιμένα Πειραιά. Έχουν μια ιδιομορφία λόγω της κατασκευής του λιμανιού ένα καράβι που έρχεται από νότια φαίνονται αντίθετα δηλαδή ο κόκκινος δεξιά και ο πράσινος αριστερά και όταν πλησιάζει αρκετά το καράβι τους βλέπει κανονικά (δείτε και τον παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10486


πατήστε το όνομα του συνημμένου του συνημμένου αρχείου για να δείτε το χάρτη)

----------


## Trakman

> Μια και δεν είχαμε βάλει τα στοιχεία του πράσινου φανού στο παλιότερο post με αφορμή τις φωτογραφίες του sylver23 ας τα βάλουμε εδώ. Είναι στη θέση 37° 56,2&#180;Β 23° 37,3&#180;Α, είναι όπως κι ο κόκκινος μακράς αναλαμπής, με περίοδο έξι δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 13 μέτρα (λίγο πιο κοντός από τον κόκκινο) και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 9 ναυτικά μίλια. (Μκ Αν Πρ 6δ 13μ 9Μ).
> 
> 
> πατήστε το όνομα του συνημμένου του συνημμένου αρχείου για να δείτε το χάρτη)


Φίλε Παναγιώτη είσαι εγκυκλοπαίδεια!!! Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις για όλους τους φάρους!!

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Παναγιώτη, χθες φωτογράφησα αυτόν τον φάρο στο Αντίρριο. Ξέρεις αν λειτουργεί; Γιατί δεν τον έχω παρατηρήσει νύχτα! Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν τον έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ πρέπει να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους που βάζουν τις φωτογραφίες με τους φάρους. Με κάθε φωτογραφία κάνω ένα μικρό ταξίδι, ψάχνω στο φαροδείκτη (έχω τον αμερικ;aνικο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, λεπτομέρειες εδώ) τα στοιχεία του φάρου, ψάχνω λίγο στους πλοηγούς (ένα ελληνικό κι ένα παλιό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου) για να βρώ τη σημασία του για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Οπότε κάθε φωτογραφία με βάζει σε άνα πλεούθμενο που παραλάσει ένα φάρο και προσπαθεί να παοφύγει ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους και να αρμενίσει με ασφάλεια... Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## mastrokostas

Παναγιώτη στον φάρο που έχει βάλει ο φίλος Trakman , μήπως σε παρακαλώ ξέρεις ποιος κουβαλούσε τις πέτρες για να κτιστή , στην λασπη πόσο τσιμέντο έβαζαν , τι διατομή έχουν τα καλώδια στην λάμπα , και από που ήταν ο γαμπρός του πρώτου καπετάνιου που πέρασε από εκεί ?
Σε ρωτώ κάτι εύκολο για να το βρεις με την πρώτη! .;-)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη, χθες φωτογράφησα αυτόν τον φάρο στο Αντίρριο. Ξέρεις αν λειτουργεί; Γιατί δεν τον έχω παρατηρήσει νύχτα! Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν τον έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά!


Δεν νομίζω να τον έχουμε ξαναβάλει...
Λειτουργεί... Είναι στη θέση 38&#176; 19,6&#180;Β 21&#176; 45,9&#180;Α , είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός, με δύο αναλαμπές, περίοδο 10 δευτρόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 16 μέτρα, και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια. Παρακάτω ένα από σπασμα από το επικόλλημα του χάρτη της ελληνικής υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας που συνοδέυει την αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους 225/2004 (μπορέις να το δείς όλο εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct04/gr1004_01.tif, και την αγγελία εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct04/1004.pdf ) που δίχνει το φάρο. ΜαστροΚώστα μόνο τον πεθερό του χτίστη βρήκα και την δέυτερη ξαδέρφη του καπετάνιου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω ονόματα :-D
Antirio.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Δεν νομίζω να τον έχουμε ξαναβάλει...
> Λειτουργεί... Είναι στη θέση 38° 19,6&#180;Β 21° 45,9&#180;Α , είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός, με δύο αναλαμπές, περίοδο 10 δευτρόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 16 μέτρα, και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια. Παρακάτω ένα από σπασμα από το επικόλλημα του χάρτη της ελληνικής υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας που συνοδέυει την αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους 225/2004 (μπορέις να το δείς όλο εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct04/gr1004_01.tif, και την αγγελία εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/oct04/1004.pdf ) που δίχνει το φάρο. ΜαστροΚώστα μόνο τον πεθερό του χτίστη βρήκα και την δέυτερη ξαδέρφη του καπετάνιου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω ονόματα :-D
> Antirio.jpg


¶κρως ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες σου!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη!!!

----------


## Trakman

Παναγιώτη μήπως έχεις πληροφορίες και για έναν φάρο που βρίσκεται στα νότια-νοτιοδυτικά του ν. Χανίων, στην Παλαιοχώρα; Θα δεις το χωριό σε οποιοδήποτε χάρτη και αν κοιτάξεις! Είναι η πατρίδα μου και πάντα είχα την περιέργεια για τα στοιχεία αυτού του φάρου!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φαντάζομαι λες για αυτόν στη βραχονησίδα Σχιστό ή Ξέφωτο που είχες βάλει παλιότερα.
Είναι στη θ΄εση 35°13,4' Β 23°40,3' Α, είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο 8 δευτερόλεπτα, με εστιακό ύψος 16 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 8δ 16μ 8Μ). Είναι ορατός από τις διπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 259° έως 217°.Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος 5,5 μετρα.



> *Φάρος Παλαιοχώρας Χανίων*
> Ένας ακόμη φάρος είναι αυτός που διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία πάνω στη μικρή βραχονησίδα. Είναι δίπλα στο λιμάνι της Παλαιοχώρας (περιοχή Τηγάνι), στο ακρωτήριο της κωμόπολης. Λειτουργεί με ηλιακούς συλλέκτες και νομίζω ανάβει κάθε 8 δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Υπόσχομαι να ανεβάσω σύντομα καλύτερες και κοντινότερες φωτογραφίες μόλις κατέβω Κρήτη!! Κατεβαίνω ξανά αρχές Αυγούστου (έχω εισιτήρια με το... Έλυρος!!! Αλήθεια, θα'ναι έτοιμο?!?!?!)
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.:
> Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνονται το Σέλινο αριστερά και τα Σοφία και Σφακιά μαζί αραγμένα δεξιά (η φωτογραφία ξεγελά, φαίνονται σαν ένα καράβι!! Το Σοφία είναι σε πρώτο πλάνο.) της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ. Αν η φωτογραφία ήταν λίγο πιο κοντινή θα σας έλεγα και ποια είναι η ψαρόβαρκα στα δεξιά αλλά δεν τη διακρίνω πολύ καθαρά!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Φαντάζομαι λες για αυτόν στη βραχονησίδα Σχιστό ή Ξέφωτο που είχες βάλει παλιότερα.
> Είναι στη θ΄εση 35°13,4' Β 23°40,3' Α, είναι αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο 8 δευτερόλεπτα, με εστιακό ύψος 16 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 8δ 16μ 8Μ). Είναι ορατός από τις διπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 259° έως 217°.Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος 5,5 μετρα.


Είσαι φοβερός!!!! ¶παιχτος!!! 1000 ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, μου έδωσες πληροφορίες που έψαχνα από μικρός!! Να'σαι καλά!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

αξιζει ενα μπραβο στα παιδια για τις φωτο που ανεβασαν, orion v-trakman-παναγιωτη.

----------


## sylver23

*απο την συντομη περιηγηση στα χανια.

χανια μερα

*

*και νυχτα

*

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίες φωτό πολύ ωραία δουλειά. Να΄σαι καλά φίλε sylver :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ο φαρος της κεας αν δεν κανω λαθος.5 αυγ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΝΑι στη Τζιά (Κεα) είναι στον κάβο Τάμελο



> Είναι ο φάρος στο ακρωτήρι Τάμελος το νοτιότερο άκρο της Τζιας. Είναι στη θέση 37° 31,0' Β 24° 17,0' Α, είναι αναλάμπων με δέσμη από δύο λευκές αναλαμπές 0,1 s και περίοδο 15 s, έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 m και έχει ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) Λ 15δ 60μ 17Μ ). Με την ονομαστική φωτοβολία των 17 μιλιών πρέπει να είναι ορατός και από το Σούνιο, μαζί με το φάρος στο. Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος περίπου 7,6 m και φτιάχτηκε από τον τοπικό σχιστόλιθο ακρωτήρι Κέφαλος της Κύθνου οριοθετούν το στενό ανάμεσα στα δύο νησιά. Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος περίπου 7,5m και κατασκευάστηκε από σχιστόλιθο του νησιού με παραδοσιακές τεχνικές και περιλαμβάνει φαροικία στη βάση, ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε από τη γαλλική εταιρεία φάρων γύρω στο 1830 και είναι ένας από τους παλιότερους της Ελλάδας.

----------


## SpyrosB

Άλλη μία απο το φάρο του ακρωτηρίου Τάμελος
28082008261.jpg

----------


## sylver23

παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο και με πολυ (σε εκταση)θαλασσα μεσα...αχ και να μουν εκει με προρισμο το νησι μου.

----------


## moutsokwstas

syros.jpg
ο φαρος ειναι στο νησακι το οποιο βρισκεται πριν την εισοδο του λιμανιου, στην ερμουπολη της συρου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ο φάρος στη δυτικό τμήμα της νησίδας Διδύμη ή Γάιδαρος ή Γαϊδουρονήσι περίπου 7 στάδια (δέκατα του μιλίου) από την άκρα Κοντογιάννης της Σύρου. Στη θέση 37&#176; 25,7' Β 24&#178; 58,4' Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 67 μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 6δ 67μ 17Μ).

Η κατασκευή έχει ύψος 30,1 μέτρα και είναι ο πρώτος περιστροφικός φάρος της Ελλάδας.

Ο φάρος βοηθά στην αναγνώριση του λιμανιού της Ερμούπολης από τα πλοία που θέλουν να το προσεγγίσουν.

----------


## dchatzi

Καλώς σας βρήκα!!!
Ενας από τους έρωτες που έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα είναι και οι Φάροι και χαίρομαι που βρήκα κάποιους να μοιραστώ αυτή την αγάπη.
Ο παρακάτω φάρος βρίσκεται στα Μικρασιατικά παράλια, το στίγμα του είναι Ν36 41' 14" Ε27 21' 47". Βρίσκεται μεταξύ Σύμης και Κω πολύ κοντά στη αρχαία πόλη της Κινιδου στο ακρωτήριο Κριος (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι το ξέρουμε στην Σάμο).
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ολίγο κουνημένες (μπότζι γαρ!) καθώς το σημείο αυτό έχει πάντα καπελωτές ο άνεμος. Η μία είναι αρκετά ρομαντική με το βιντζιρέλο σε πρώτο πλάνο, ενώ στις άλλες δύο φαίνεται η τραγική και επικίνδυνη εικόνας της θάλλασας με το ναυάγιο του φορτηγού. Δυστυχώς η πιο όμορφη πλευρά λήψης είναι από βορρά αλλά οι Τουρκοι έχουν ζωγραφισμένη μια τεράστια σημαία στο βουό και δε λεει...

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

6.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ενός όμορφου φάρου...
Τον κάβο τον λένε οι Τούρκοι Deve Boynou byrnu (το μπορνού είναι σαν το δικό μας άκρα, νομίζω από εκέι προκύπτει και το Καραμπουρνού στη Θεσσαλονίκη), αλλά και η ονομασία Κριός επιβιώνει αφού αναφερεται και σαν Kriyo boynu, μπορείτε εδώ να  δείτε την περιοχή από ψηλά, στη δορυφορική φωτογραφία φαίνονται και τα απομεινάρια από τα δύο τεχνητά λιμάνια της Κνίδου (οι αρχαίοι έφτιαχνάν δύο λιμάνια ένα εμπορικό κι ένα πολεμικό περισσότερα μπορέιτε να δείτε στο σχετικό θέμα).
 Ο φάρος είναι αναλάμπων με δύο αναλαμπές, περίοδο 6 δευτερολεπτα εστιακό ύψος 104 μέτρα και ονοαμαστική φωτοβολία 12 ναυτικά μίλια. Δηλαδή είναι ορατός από την Κώ και τη Νήσυρο. Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 315° έως 183. και από τόι φαίνεται τα νερά είναι αρκετά δύσκολα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην Άκρα Μελαγκάβι ή Φάρος Ηραίον (από τον αρχαίο ναό κοντά του)  στη βόρεια είσοδο του όρμου της Κορίνθου και τον χωρίζει από τον κόλπο των Αλκυωνίδων βόρεια (δείτε και τον παρακάτω χάρτη που με βέλος σημειώνεται η Άκρα Μελαγκάβι). Που οδηγεί τα πλοία που πλέουν στον Κορινθιακό προς το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου και τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.
Korinth1.jpg

Βρίσκεται στη θέση 38° 01΄ 47΄΄B  022° 51΄ 02΄΄Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στη δορυφορική φωτογραφία κάτω και αριστερά ή νότια και δυτικά από το σημέιο λόγω διαφορετικού συστήματος αναφοράς από τους ναυτικούς χάρτες). Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 10δ 60μ 19Μ). H φωτοβλία του είναι 19 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Ιούνιο του 2007 όπως διαβάζουμε στην αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας 124/07 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε σε αυτό το αρχείο pdf http://www.hnhs.gr/portal/page/porta...n07%5C0607.pdf) οπότε όσοι έχουν παλιούς χάρες και φαροδέικτες πρέπει να την αλλάξουν από το παλιό 17Μ σε 19Μ.

Ο φάρος έχει ύψος 13 μέτρα περίπου και χτίστηκε το 1897 και έγιναν βελτιώσεις μετά τον πόλεμο το 1947.

Melagavi4.jpg

Melagavi2.jpg

Melagavi3.jpg

Melagavi1.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ωραίος και εύκολα προσβάσιμος

----------


## flamingo

Λίγο πριν την ανατολή...

_DSC00100.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Λίγο πριν την ανατολή...


Είναι φανταστική φωτογραφία φίλε flamingo!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία flamingo και δείχνει το φανάρι σε λειτουργία....
Το φανάρι (φανός)* της φωτογραφίας του flamingo είναι σχετικά καινούριο και δεν φαίνεται στους παλιούς φαροδείκτες μια και τοποθετήθηκε το καλοκαίρι του 2006 φάσινεται μόνο στο νέο φαροδείκτη του 2008 (έχουμε γράψει εδώ για την νέα έκδοση).
Βρίσκεται στην κεφαλή του νότιου λιμενοβραχίωνα του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας στη θέση 38° 01,3' Β 24° 00,7' Α (δηλαδή εδώ, το σημέιο Α δείχνει τις συντεταγμένες η απόκλιση οφείλεται στο διαφορετικό σύστημα αναφοράς της δορυφορικής φωτογραφίας). Είναι αναλάμπων, όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία ερυθρός, με περίοδο 3 δευτρόλεπτα (η αναλαμπή κρατά 0,3 δευτερόλεπτα όπότε καταλαβαίνουμες την αξία της φωτογραφίας), εστιακό ύψος 7 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν Ερ 3δ 7μ 3Μ)

*Τη δίακριση μεταξύ φάρων και φανών μπορείτε να τη δείτε εδώ.

----------


## sylver23

> Λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
> 
> _DSC00100.jpg


απλα τελεια.απιστευτα χρωματα

----------


## sv1fko

> απλα τελεια.απιστευτα χρωματα


Γεια σας ειμαι νεος στο forum και θα ηθελα να προσθεσω τον φαρο του Μακρυνικολα στον Κορινθιακο
FAROS.jpg
Ο φαρος ισως να μην ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο αλλα σε αλλες φωτο
που θα ανεβασω (ελπιζω σωστα) να δειτε ολη την περιοχη που ειναι 
θαυμα.

----------


## Trakman

> Γεια σας ειμαι νεος στο forum και θα ηθελα να προσθεσω τον φαρο του Μακρυνικολα στον Κορινθιακο
> FAROS.jpg
> Ο φαρος ισως να μην ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο αλλα σε αλλες φωτο
> που θα ανεβασω (ελπιζω σωστα) να δειτε ολη την περιοχη που ειναι 
> θαυμα.


Καλωσήρθες στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα!! Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτο!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γεια σας ειμαι νεος στο forum και θα ηθελα να προσθεσω τον φαρο του Μακρυνικολα στον Κορινθιακο
> FAROS.jpg
> Ο φαρος ισως να μην ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο αλλα σε αλλες φωτο
> που θα ανεβασω (ελπιζω σωστα) να δειτε ολη την περιοχη που ειναι 
> θαυμα.


Καλως ήλθες στην παρέα μας...
όμορφη φωτογραφία... Και σίγουρα ο φάρος είναι ξεχωριστός, όπως και κάθε ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα, αφού βοηθά τη ναυσιπλοΐα.

Είναι στη θέση 38° 17,0&#180;Β  22° 33,0&#180;Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4,5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 17 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 4,5δ 17μ 5Μ). Βοηθά αυτούς που πλέουν προς Ιτέα και Γαλαξείδι.

----------


## sv1fko

Καλησπερα σας. Ευχαριστω για την υποδοχη.Εχεις δικιο καθε φαρος ειναι ξεχωριστος , αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος φαρος ξεχωριζει και για την τοποθεσια που ευρισκεται.
Ειναι πανω σε ενα ακρωτηρι (μακρυνικολας στους χαρτες) που εχει προσβαση μονο απο την θαλασσα και εκει λοιπον υπαρχει ενα μικρο φιλοξενο μοναστηρι του Αγιου Νικολαου για τους ταξιδιωτες. Ριξτε μια ματια στις φωτογραφιες.

----------


## karystos

Το φανάρι στο Χάρακα της ¶νδρου. Ακρωτήριο Γκορέμι ή Κακογκρέμι. Αναστηλώθηκε με ενέργειες του Κώστα Τζώρτζη. 
xarakas-1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχ΄΄ως δεν αξιοποιήθηκε η κατασκευή και παραμένει ένας "σιδηρόπλεκτος οβελός" για το φανάρι όπως είχαμε δει παλιότερα



> Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον sylver23 ότι αφού οι αρμόδιες υπηρσίες  δεν ασχολούνται, ισως θα έπρεπε η τοπική αυτιδιοίκηση να αναλάβει αυτό το βάρος. Ο φάρος στο Καστρί  ¶νδρου της φωτοραφίας που ανέβασα, νομίζω ασπρίστηκε (δεν ήταν πριν ασπρισμένος) απο ιδιώτη ή τοπικούς παράγοντες για να μην είναι μια αηδία στην πύλη εισόδου του Νησιού.


Ας δούμε και μερικά στοιχεία του φαναριού, είναι στη θέση 37° 52,0&#180; Β 24° 43.0&#180; Α, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 68 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC08696.jpg

DSC08693.jpg
ο φαρος στο λιμανι του ρεθυμνου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ήταν ο φάρος του Ενετικού Λιμανιού (Μανδράκι), αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία φαίνεται στο βάθος το πράσινο φανάρι (φανός) του νέου λιμανιού, είναι στη θέση 35° 22,5&#180; Β 24° 29,1&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είανι αναλάμπον πράσινο, με περίοδο τρία δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 10 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο φάρος του Τουρλίτη, στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου. Έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί σε κάποιο από τα πρώτα μηνύματα του topic.

DSC00683.jpg

DSC00684.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στη νησίδα Τουρλίτη, βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37&#176; 50,5Ν 24&#176; 56,7Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με 2 αναλαμπές σε περίοδο 15 δευτερολέπτων (2 δευτ. και 12 δευτ.), εστιακό ύψος 19μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 6 ν.μ. Είναι ορατός σε εύροσ 63&#176; με 312&#176; και σηματοδοτεί την είσοδο στο λιμάνι.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στα νότια της Χίου στη νησίδα Βενέτικο. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 38° 07,6Ν και 26° 00,8Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με 2 αναλαμπές σε περίοδο 15 δευτερολέπτων (2 δευτ. και 11 δευτ.), εστιακό ύψος 78 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ν.μ.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο φάρος στο Γύθειο.

IMG_1836.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Γιώργο και συμπληρώνει την παλιότερη του Απόστολου από το φάρο της ναησίδας Καρανάη στο Γύθειο



> Ο Πέτρινος φάρος του Γυθείου επι της νησίδας Κραναή με ΑΕΦ 2350 και ύψος 23 μέτρα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1330


Να προσθέσω μερικά στοιχεία , είν αι στη θέση 36&#176; 45,1&#180; Β 22&#176; 34,5&#180; Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με τρεις αναλαμπές, περίοδο 18 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό ύψος το έβαλε ο Απόστολος και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 14 ναυτικά μίλια.

 Επίσης κι ένα πολύ όμορφο σκίτσο από τον πιλότο (πληγό) του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 (Mediterranεan Pilot Vol IV):
Karanai.jpg

----------


## angelmethoni

P1010146.jpgτο μπουρτζι της μεθωνης το οποιο χρονολογειται λιγο πριν το 1500 κατα περιοδους λειτουργουσε σαν φαρος

----------


## Trakman

> P1010146.jpgτο μπουρτζι της μεθωνης το οποιο χρονολογειται λιγο πριν το 1500 κατα περιοδους λειτουργουσε σαν φαρος


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε μου, αντάξιο της ομορφιάς της Μεθώνης!! :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## angelmethoni

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε μου, αντάξιο της ομορφιάς της Μεθώνης!! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!


ευχαριστω trakman

----------


## angelmethoni

diastaseis.jpgo kainourios faros tis methonis(simera eida oti ton allaxan otan piga na ton fotografisw)

----------


## dchatzi

> diastaseis.jpgo kainourios faros tis methonis(simera eida oti ton allaxan otan piga na ton fotografisw)


Δεν ξέρω φίλοι μου πως το βλέπετε εσείς αλλά εγώ το θεωρώ "κατάντια" αυτές τις "αρπακολατζίδικες" σιδηροκατασκευές που πλέον έχουν γίνει ο κανόνας στους καινούριους φάρους. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε οι φάροι έχουν μια δυαδική υπόσταση. Εκτός της σημαντικής και αδιαπραγμάτευτης προσφοράς τους ως ναυτικό βοήθημα, έχουν και αρχιτεκτονική αξία. Εκεί φαίνεται το μεράκι... Μπορείς τώρα να συγκρίνεις αυτό το μεταλλικό εξαύλωμα (και δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά σε όλη την επικράτεια) με φάρους όπως του Γυθειου, της ¶νδρου του Βενέτικου για να θυμηθώ μόνο λίγους από αυτούς που είδαμε πιο πρόσφατα μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες των φίλων.
Σημ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι μομφή προς τον φίλο/η angelmethoni και του/της ζητώ συγγνώμη που το μήνυμα του/της έδωσε το έναυσμα για αυτό το σχόλιο

----------


## Leo

> Δεν ξέρω φίλοι μου πως το βλέπετε εσείς αλλά εγώ το θεωρώ "κατάντια" αυτές τις "αρπακολατζίδικες" σιδηροκατασκευές που πλέον έχουν γίνει ο κανόνας στους καινούριους φάρους. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε οι φάροι έχουν μια δυαδική υπόσταση. Εκτός της σημαντικής και αδιαπραγμάτευτης προσφοράς τους ως ναυτικό βοήθημα, έχουν και αρχιτεκτονική αξία. Εκεί φαίνεται το μεράκι... Μπορείς τώρα να συγκρίνεις αυτό το μεταλλικό εξαύλωμα (και δυστυχώς υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά σε όλη την επικράτεια) με φάρους όπως του Γυθειου, της ¶νδρου του Βενέτικου για να θυμηθώ μόνο λίγους από αυτούς που είδαμε πιο πρόσφατα μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες των φίλων.
> *Σημ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι μομφή προς τον φίλο/η angelmethoni και του/της ζητώ συγγνώμη που το μήνυμα του/της έδωσε το έναυσμα για αυτό* *το σχόλιο*


Κι εγώ μαζί σου φίλε dchatzi, αν ξεφθλίσεις αυτό το θέμα πρός τα πίσω τό έχουμε αναφέρει. Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου!

----------


## sylver23

κι εγω μαζι σας μονο που αυτος ο φανος αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι για την εισοδο στο λιμανι.οποτε δεν μπορουσε να εχει κατι παραπανω
τωρα οσον αφορα τους φαρους τα εχουμε ξαναπει οποτε δεν συμπληρωνω κατι διοτι συμφωνω

----------


## angelmethoni

το παρων και στο βαθος το παρελθον των φαρων....
diastaseis2.jpg

----------


## angelmethoni

Σημ. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι μομφή προς τον φίλο/η angelmethoni και του/της ζητώ συγγνώμη που το μήνυμα του/της έδωσε το έναυσμα για αυτό το σχόλιο[/quote]
dchatzi δεν υπαρχει προβλημα
υποσημειωση-το angelmethoni ειναι αρσενικο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μου αρέσουν κι εμένα οι πέτρινοι φάροι και είμαι αντίθετος με την εγκατάλειψή τους. Αλλά το φανάρι (φανός) στον λιμενοβραχίωνα της Μεθώνης ήταν σύμφωνα με τον παλιό φαροδείκτη μου "λευκο κουβούκλιο με στύλο" και πρέπει να άλλαξε τπο 2005 σε "σιδηρόπλεκτοι οβελό" που είναι μάλλον ψηλότερος αφού σύμφωνα με την οδηγία προς ναυτιλλομένους 126/05 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/ntm/jun05/0605.pdf):

1. Να διορθωθεί σε 6μ, το εστιακό ύψος του φανού στη θέση : 36&#186; 48΄,9Β - 021&#186; 42΄,5Α ( Κεφαλή λιμενοβραχίονα ) (λιμενοδείκτης &#171;ΟΡΜΟΣ ΜΕΘΩΝΗΣ&#187 :Wink: 
2. Να διαγραφούν τα χαρακτηριστικά του φανού στη θέση : 36&#186; 48΄ 54΄΄Β - 021&#186; 42΄ 31΄΄Α και στη θέση τους να σημειωθεί FI R 3s 3M

Οπότε μαθαίνουμε και τη θέση και τα χαρακτηριστικά του φαναριού που είναι κάπου εδώ (οι συντεταγμένες του σημέιου Α είναι οι συντεταγμένες της οδηγίας, που αναφέρονται στη μερκατορική προβολή σε σύστημα ED50 των ελληνικών χαρτών οπότε διαφέρουν ελαφρά από τις συντεταγμένες στο σύστημα WGS84 της δορυφορικής φωτογραφίας).

Πάντως που ξέρετε ίσως κάποτε αυτού οι "σιδηρόπλεκτοι οβελοί" μπορεί κάποτε να θεωρούνται μνημεία και να γίνεται αγώνας για τη συντήρησή τους. Όταν στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα  φτιάχνονταν πολλοί πέτρινοι φάροι (πολλοί από γάλλους μηχανικούς) στη Γαλλία ένας μηχανικός, γνωστός για τις γέφυρες που έφτιαχνε, έφτιαξε ένα μεταλλικό πύργο για μια διεθνή έκθεση για να δέιξει η Γαλλία την πρόοδο της στις μεταλλικές κατασκευές και ειδικότερα στις μεταλλικές γέφυρες. Πολλοί αντέδρασαν για τη σιδεριά και πίεζαν να γκρεμιστεί μετά την έκθεση γιατί δεν ταίριαζε με τη νέα νεοκλασσική πόλη. Τελικά δεν γκρεμίστηκε και έγινε γνωστός με το όνομα του μηχανικού του Γουστάβου Άιφελ και έγινε το σύμβολο του Παρισιού και όχι κάποιο από τα νεοκλασσικά κτιρια που είχαν φτιαχτεί περίπου την ίδια εποχή (το Παρίσι στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα χτίστηκε σχεδόν από την αρχή).

----------


## CORFU

Ο φαροs απο το παλαιο φρουριο τηs Kερκυραs
faros.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Eχω ανεβει κι εγώ εκεί πάνω. Έχει πανέμορφη θέα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Τα στοιχεία του φάρου είναι σε παλιότερο μήνυμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην άκρα Ντάνα του Πόρου είναι στη θέση 37° 31,7&#180; Β 23° 25,6&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός και ερυθρός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 31 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και 5 ναυτικά μίλια το κόκκινο. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 026° έως 200° και από 209° έως 266° ενώ ο κόκκινος τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 200° έως 209° (δηλαδή για 9°). Ο κόκκινος τομέας καλύπτει τη βραχονησίδα Πετροκάραβο.

Ο φάρος οδηγεί τα πλοία στον όρμο Πώγωνος που σχηματίζεται από τον όρμο Βίδι και το λιμάνι του Πόρου. Ο όρμος είναι από τα ασφαλέστερα φυσικά λιμάνια του Αιγαίου. Δυστυχώς ο παλίος πέρινος δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια και στη θέση του έχει μπει σιδηρόπλεχτος οβελός όπως φαίνεται, ελπίζω να αναπαλιωθείκαι να λειτουργήσει ξανά.




Danamap.jpgDana.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στη νησίδα Σκυλλί την ανατολικότερη από τις νησίδες Τσελεβίνια. Αν και δεν είναι όμορφος, αλλά ένα απλό κυκλικό θυλάκιο, είναι σημαντικός για τη ναυσιπλοΐα και επιπλέον βρίσκεται στο νοτιοδυτικό όριο του Σαρωνικού κόλπου.

Είναι στη θέση 37&#176; 26,7' Β 23&#176; 32,8' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 31 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν λ 3δ 31μ 8Μ. Το εστιακό ύψος και η φωτοβολία στο χάρτη θέλουν διόρθωση :Sad: ).


Tseleviniamap.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ο Φάρος της Πάτρας, με τη βραδυνή του φορεσιά!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Ο Φάρος της Πάτρας, με τη βραδυνή του φορεσιά!


*ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑΜΠΡΑΒΟ  ΓΙΩΡΓΟ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να βάλουμε κι ένα φανάρι (φανό)... δεν έχει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο εκτός από τις εφηβικές μου αναμνήσεις μια κι εκεί κατέληγαν δεν θυμάμαι πόσες βόλτες στο Πασαλιμάνι με άραγμα στο μόλο με μπύρες από το περίπτερο...

Είναι ο φανός στο νότιο μόλο του λιμανιού της Ζέας στη θέση 37° 55,9&#180; Β  23° 39,2&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ). Είναι ερυθρός με δύο αναλαμπές (η μία φαίνεται στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία) και περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 10 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7 ναυτικά μίλια. 

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε μια άποψη του λιμανιού της Ζέας από το οπτικό του γύρω στο 1988, τώρα που τη βλέπω σκέφτομαι τι κουτουράδες κάναμε τότε και πως δεν γλιστρήσαμε να τσακιστούμε...




Zea.jpg
Zeamap.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην Άκρα Βρυσάκι στη βόρεια είσοδο του διαύλου της Μακρονήσου.

Είναι στη θέση 37&#176; 44,7' Β 24&#176; 04,9' Α (δηλαδή εδώ ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 24 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 20 ναυτικά μίλια. Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα 186&#176; έως 006&#176;. Έχει πρόσφατα αποκατασταθεί από την Υπηρεσία Φάρων.

Βοηθά τα πλοία που θέλουν να διαπλέυσεουν το ιαυλο. Και αν αναλογιστούμε ότι το λιμάνι τοου Λαυρίου είναι από τα πρώτα λιμάνια που διαμορφώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα λόγω των μεταλλέιων έχουν πολλά βαπόρια βοηθηθέι από αυτό.

Λίγο δυτικότερα υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο ραντάρ πιθανότατα εξυπηρετεί το VTS του Λαυρίου.

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες μπορέιτα να δείτε στη γκάλερυ εδώ

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο όρμο του Καψαλίου των Κυθήρων.
Είναι στη θέση 36° 08,5' Β 22° 59,9' Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 24 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10 ν.μ. Είναι ορατός από τη θάλασσα από διοπτεύσεις 327° έως 030°.

----------


## moutsokwstas

100.jpg
η συγκεκριμενη σελιδα με το φαρο ειναι απο ενα αυτουσιο τουριστικο φυλλαδιο-οδηγο παραμονης στη γαυδο 8 σελίδων, που επεσε εντελως τυχαια στα χερια μου πριν απο 3-4 χρονια να θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## .voyager

O φάρος στο ακρωτήριο Λευκάτας ή Δουκάτο, πολύ κοντά από το οποίο περνάνε τα ποστάλια για Ηγουμενίτσα, Κέρκυρα, Ιταλία. Στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται κτισμένος σώζονται ερείπια του αρχαίου ναού του Απόλλωνα, ενώ από το ακρωτήριο φέρεται -κατά μύθο ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένο στη σύγχρονη Ευρώπη- να πήδηξε η Σαπφώ, πληγωμένη από την απόρριψή της από το Φάωνα. Η θέα από το σημείο το ίδιο κόβει κυριολεκτικά την ανάσα και αξίζει κανείς να το επισκεπτεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πραγμτικά εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία και δέιχνει τη σημασία του για τη ναυσιπλοϊα!
Ας δούμε και τα στοιχεία του όπως τα έχει βάλει ο φίλος erwdios σε παλίοτερο μήνυμα. Ο erwdios επίσης έχει βάλει καιμια φωτογραφία του φάρου από την ξηρά εδώ.



> Συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι στη Δυτική Ελλάδα και παρακάτω βλέπουμε το φάρο στο Ακρωτήρι Δουκάτο, ή Λευκάτα όπως λέγεται. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 38° 33,9'Ν, 20° 32,5Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 70μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24ν.μ.
> 
> από τη θάλασσα...
> 
> 
> και από τη ξηρά...

----------


## moutsokwstas

10000.JPG
φυκιοτρυπα, ο βραχος με το φαρο κατω απο το καστρο της μυτιληνης. δυστυχως δεν εχω τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα στη διαθεση μου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μη σε νοιάζει για τα χαρακτηριστικά εμέις είμαστε εδώ... ευκαιρία να κάνουμε ένα ταξιδάκι έστω και ψάχνοντας τα στοιχεία του φάρου...
Είναι στη θέση 39° 06,7&#180;Β 26° 34,0&#180;Α (δηλαδή είναι κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 14 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 21 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 6 ναυτικά μίλια.Είναι ορατός από τη θάλασσα από τις διοπτεύσεις 122° έως 027°.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε κι ένα φανάρι (φανό) του Σαρωνικού, δεν είναι όμορφος αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμος για τη ναυσιπλοΐα, είναι ο φανός στην άκρα Σταυρός στο ανατολική είσοδο του στενού του Πόρου. Είναι στη θέση 37° 29,7' Β 23° 27,8' Ε (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) Είναι αναλάμπων πράσινος κι ερυθρός κατά τομείς, έχει περίοδο 7 δευτερόλεπτα εστιακό ύψος 7 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 4 ναυτικά μίλια. Ο πράσινος τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπ΄τευσεις από τη θάλασσα από 253° έως 284° και δέιχνει την ασφαλή πορεία για την έισοδο στο στενό, ο κόκκινος τομέας αντίσοιχα από 284° έως 309° επισημάινει τις νησίδες Μπούρτζι και Λαζαρέτο και από 110° έως 253° δεν είναι ορατός από τη θάλασσα.


Poros.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

farow.JPG
ο ενας εκ των δυο φαρων στην εισοδο του λιμανιου του πειραια

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όμορφη φωτογραφία του πράσινου φανού του Πειραιά Κώστα. Τα στοιχεία του τα έχουμε δει σε παλιότερη απάντηση εδώ.

Ας δούμε και το φάρο που αποτελέι το κύριο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τα στοιχεία του τα έχυμε δεί στην απάντηση εδώ, περίπου από την κίτρινη σημαδούρα. Επίσης βλέπουμε καιτο ραντάρ του VTS του Πειραιά.


psittaliamap copy.jpg

----------


## flamingo

Ο φάρος του ακρωτηρίου Ηραίου ή Μελαγκάβι κοντά στην Περαχώρα Λουτρακίου. Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το εκκλησάκι του ¶η Νικόλα στον υπερυψωμένο βράχο κοντά στο φάρο και τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο του Ηραίου.
DSC_4939.jpg
DSC_4978.jpg

----------


## kostastzo

Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σου flamingo μπραβο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες ενός πολύ σημαντικού φάρου για τη ναυσιπλοΐα αλλά και πολύ ωραίας κατασκευής! Τα χαρακτηριστικά του και τη σημασία του για τη ναυσιπλοΐα τα είδαμε εδώ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που δεσπόζει πάνω στο παλαιό φρούριο της Κέρκυρας. Βρίσκεται στο ακρωτήρι Σίδερο, σε συντεταγμένες 39° 37,4'Ν, 19° 55,8Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός (2 αναλαμπές) με περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 78μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 13ν.μ. Είναι ορατός από 112°30' έως 45°.

----------


## erwdios

Ο μεταλλικός φάρος στην Παλαιοκαστρίτσα. Βρίσκεται στο ακρωτήρι Κοστέρι και σε συντεταγμένες 39° 40,3'Ν, 19° 42,8Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 24μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5ν.μ



Και κατά την ανατολή...

----------


## erwdios

Ένας σημαντικός φάρος για τη ναυσιπλοϊα στα στενά του Βόρειου Ιόνιου, στην εσχατιά της Ελλάδας. Στο πιο βορειοδυτικό άκρο της Ελλάδας, βρίσκεται το νησί των Οθωνών. Στο ανατολικό ακρωτήρι, απέναντι από τα παράλια της Αλβανίας, βρίσκεται ένας καλοδιατηρμένος φάρος. Οι συντεταγμένες του φάρου είναι 39° 51,93'Ν, 19° 25,3Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 103μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 21ν.μ



Ο φάρος κατοικείται και αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες στους αξιωματικούς της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων που μένουν εκεί και τον συντηρούν, αντιμετωπίζοντας πολλές δυσκολίες, καθώς οι Οθωνοί αποκλείονται πολύ εύκολα από την Κέρκυρα και μένουν και ένα μήνα χωρίς ψωμί.

----------


## Trakman

Πραγματικά υπέροχες και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες! Ειλικρινά σ'ευχαριστούμε Ερωδιέ!

----------


## .voyager

¶ποψη της ακτογραμμής του ακρωτηρίου Δουκάτου ή Λευκάτας, που έχουμε δει και παλαιότερα, μα αυτή τη φορά φωτογραφημένη από τον ίδιο το φάρο. Ένα σημείο αναμφίβολα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά και επιβλητικά των ελληνικών ακτών, όπου το βουνό -από την ανοιχτή πλευρά του Ιονίου- φαντάζει να έχει κοπεί με μαχαίρι κάθετα, με το κτίσμα του φάρου να βρίσκεται πάνω στην κόψη. Απέναντι ακριβώς η Κεφαλονιά και η Ιθάκη σε απόσταση... αναπνοής! Φωτογραφίες από τον ίδιο το φάρο θα δούμε τις επόμενες ημέρες. 
Δύσκολη θεωρείται η πρόσβαση στο ακρωτήρι λόγω του στενού δρόμου (χαρακτηριστικό του οδικού δικτύου του νησιού, ειδικά πλησιάζοντας Πόρτο Κατσίκι), ασφαλτοστρωμένου ωστόσο. Προσωπικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω κούραση ποτέ γιατί λατρεύω το νησί και τις διαδρομές του, τις οποίες ξέρω απ' έξω!
Για όσους  ενδιαφέρονται να επισκευτούν το ακρωτήριο Δουκάτο, υπάρχει σήμανση κι αντίστοιχη παράκαμψη στην καντίνα στα πεύκα, λίγο πριν το Πόρτο Κατσίκι.

IMG_3099.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπαίνοντας κανείς στο λιμάνι της Σύμης μπορεί να δει στα δεξιά του το πράσινο φανάρι που βρίσκεταιο δίπλα από το <<Ρολόι>> και κάτω από την αστυνομία.

----------


## dimitris

το φαναρι στο νοτιο ακρο της Τζιας(Κεα),ακρωτηρι Ταμελος
φωτογραφια που εβγαλα την ημερα του ταξιδιου μας για Τηνο!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36337
και καποια στοιχεια που βρηκα ψαχνοντας:
Ο φαρος αυτος κατασκευαστηκε το 1893. Το υψος του πετρινου πυργου του ειναι 7,5μ. και το εστιακο του υψος ειναι 67μ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μπαίνοντας κανείς στο λιμάνι της Σύμης μπορεί να δει στα δεξιά του το πράσινο φανάρι που βρίσκεταιο δίπλα από το <<Ρολόι>> και κάτω από την αστυνομία.


Κι όπως βλέπεουμε στο συνημμένο επικόλλημα της αγγελίας προς ναυτιλλομένους 50 του 2005 (μπορέιτε να το δέιτε εδώ http://www.hnhs.gr/portal/page/portal/HNHS/Aggelies/agg_2005 .)
Ο φανός είναι αναλάμπον πράσινος (ότι έιναιπράσινος το καταλαβαίνουμε και από τη φωτογραφία θα μου πέιτε) έχει περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 8 μετρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια. Είναι στη θέση 36° 37,2&#180; Β 27° 50,6&#180; Α.
Simi.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00394.JPG
ερχομενοι συρο, πριν μπουμε στο λιμανι της πρωτευουσας του νησιου την ερμουπολη, συνανταμε αυτον εδω το φαρο. ο ειδικος ας δωσει τα χαρακτηριστικα του.

----------


## ελμεψη

Ένα πραγματικά υπέροχο θέμα που βλέπει κανείς στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου είναι ο φάρος του Αγίου Νικολάου.Αν τύχει και βρεθείτε στη Ρόδο μην παραλείψετε να τον επισκέφτειτε ειδικά το βράδυ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

να δούμε άλλο ένα φανάρι (φανό) είναι το κόκκινο φανάρι στι βόρεια βορειανατολική είσοδο του όρμου που στο μυχό του βρίσκεται το λιμάνι της Ύδρας. Είναι το κύριο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι. Ο ο κόκκινος φανός μπροστά από τη σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων που φαίνεται σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία είναι σταθερός και δεν διακρίνεται από τα φώτα της πόλης και πολλές φορές καλύπτεται από παραβεβλημένα πλοία.
είναι στη θέση 37° 21,2&#180; Β 23° 28,0&#180; Α ,είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο 1,5 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 11 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 νυτικά μίλια.


Hydramap.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο *φάρος* ¶κρα Πλακάκια στα δυτικά της Αίγινας.

----------


## .voyager

Εδώ και ο φάρος ο ίδιος, στο ακρωτήριο Δουκάτο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο *φάρος* ¶κρα Πλακάκια στα δυτικά της Αίγινας.


Καπετάνιε τον έχω παραλάξει με ιστιοπλοϊκό και τιμόνευα εγώ... Πλέοντας προς τις Λαγούσες μόλις φανέι πορεία προς το φάρο (170 μαγνητική αν θυμάμαι καλά) και στο φάρο αλλαγή πορείας προς Αίγινα και από οτι θυμάμαι έχει κάτι αβαθή κοντά στο φάρο...

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο Φάρος του Ενυδρείου στη Ρόδο ένα πασχαλιάτικο απόγευμα.

----------


## Leo

Κουίζ για τον Παναγιώτη, αλλά και όποιον άλλο επιθυμεί να ασχοληθεί. Δυό βραχονησίδες στα ανατολικά της Σύρου με φανάρια πάνω τους. Ποιά είναι και χαρακτηριστικά των φάρων...  :Wink: .

P11607271.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και δεν απάντησε κανένας ας δοκιμάσω. Αν το βρήκα τι κερδίζω;
Νομίζω  ότι σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι η νησίδα Ασπρο ή Ασπρονήσι με το φάρο στη θέση 37° 23,6' Β 24° 59,7' Α (δηλαδή εδώ), αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές, με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα κι εστιακό ύψος 52 μέτρα.

Σε δεύτερο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι η νησίδα Νάτα ή Λανάδο με το φάρο στη θέση 37° 22,0'; Β 25° 03,6' Α (δηλαδή εδώ), αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα κι εστιακό ύψος 16 μέτρα.

Είσαι κάπου στη Φωκόπετρα (αν έπεσα μέσα); Και συτο βάθος διακρίνεται η Νάξος (φάτα μοργκάνα);

----------


## giannisk88

Ο ιστορικός και πανέμορφος φάρος των Χανίων τη πρωτομαγία

DSC00573.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ο Παναγιώτης με έχει αφίσει κάγκελο... με το ψαχούλεμα του είπα να του αφιερώσω το φάρο στο *Δίσβατο*. Σημερινή φωρογραφία διστυχώς με πολύ μουντό καιρό..

----------


## Rocinante

> Επειδή ο Παναγιώτης με έχει αφίσει κάγκελο... με το ψαχούλεμα του είπα να του αφιερώσω το φάρο στο *Δίσβατο*. Σημερινή φωρογραφία διστυχώς με πολύ μουντό καιρό..


 Υπαρχουν καποια μερη που κατα τη γνωμη μου αυτη η μουνταδα δινει μια αλλη ατμοσφαιρα στο αντικειμενο που φωτογραφιζουμε. Γι αυτο και θεωρω τη φωτογραφια αυτη του δισβατου την καλυτερη που εχω δει και σιγουρα κλασεις ανωτερη απο καποιες δικες μου με γαλανο ουρανο και πεντακαθαρες με ηρεμη θαλασσα. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## north star

Ο φάρος στο Μεγάλο Έμβολο του Θερμαικού κόλπου κατασκευάστηκε το 1864 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 10,5 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 32 μέτρα. Βρίσκεται στην άκρη της Ναυτικής Βάσης του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στο Αγγελοχώρι Θεσσαλονίκης και συνεργάζεται με τον Ραδιοφάρο που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά του Θερμαικού στις εκβολές του Αξιού. Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912-13.
emvolo3.jpg
Γενική αποψη της περιοχής του φάρου
emvolo4.jpg
απο την θαλασσα.....
emvolo5.jpg
απο κοντινή απόσταση
emvolo6.jpg
και μια ακόμα ....
aggeloxori.JPG
και ο χάρτης της περιοχής

με μια προσεχτική ματιά μπορει κανείς να διακρίνει τα πολυβολία που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή

.....δυό αναλαμπές η Τούζλα τρείς ο Βεσπασιανός σου δείχνουν τα ρηχά τους βλέπεις δίχως κόπο κι ο φάρος της Καβούρας απο αντίκρυ κόκκινος 
μπαίνοντας στον μητρικό της Σαλονίκης κόλπο......

(στίχοι Νίκος Παπάζογλου)
πληροφορίες από το www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.files/faroi/details/megalo_emvolo.htm

----------


## north star

Ο φάρος στο βόρειο άκρο της Σκοπέλου, στο ακρωτήρι            Γουρούνι, χτίστηκε το 1884. Βρίσκεται σε στίγμα 39� 12,5΄ γεωγραφικό            πλάτος και 23� 35,6΄ γεωγραφικό μήκος, έχοντας εστιακό            ύψος 70 μέτρα. Tον συναντάμε φεύγοντας από τη Γλώσσα με κατεύθυνση το            κύριο λιμάνι του νησιού.
p2.jpg

Δεσπόζει στη πλαγιά            του βουνιού που είναι κατάφυτη με σχίνα και κουμαριές. Η πρόσβαση ως            εκεί γίνεται ακολουθώντας τον σχετικά βατό -το καλοκαίρι- χωματόδρομο            από το χωριό Γλώσσα.
p4.jpg
Πρωτολειτούργησε            με πετρέλαιο, στα χρόνια της κατοχής παρέμεινε σβηστός και λειτούργησε            ξανά το 1944 με φωτοβολία 20 ναυτικών μιλίων
Tο 1984 ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε            και συνέχισε επιτηρούμενος ηλεκτρικώς (με βάρδιες) μέχρι το 1989 που            αυτοματοποιήθηκε πλήρως. 

p5.jpg

O πύργος έχει ύψος            17,8 μέτρα και στη βάση του βρίσκεται η κατοικία των φαροφυλάκων.

Tο χαρακτηριστικό            του φάρου είναι τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές ανά τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα και            κατανέμονται ως εξής:
Η λάμπα αναβοσβήνει            τρεις φορές σε δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, ακολουθούν είκοσι δευτερόλεπτα παύσης            και ξανά από την αρχή.
Η φωτοβολία παραμένει            και σήμερα στα είκοσι ναυτικά μίλια.
p15.jpg
p6.jpg

πληροφορίες απο το www.skopelosweb.gr/faros/index.html#top

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Ο φάρος στο Μεγάλο Έμβολο του Θερμαικού κόλπου κατασκευάστηκε το 1864 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 10,5 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 32 μέτρα. Βρίσκεται στην άκρη της Ναυτικής Βάσης του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στο Αγγελοχώρι Θεσσαλονίκης και συνεργάζεται με τον Ραδιοφάρο που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά του Θερμαικού στις εκβολές του Αξιού. Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912-13.
> emvolo3.jpg
> Γενική αποψη της περιοχής του φάρου
> emvolo4.jpg
> απο την θαλασσα.....
> emvolo5.jpg
> απο κοντινή απόσταση
> emvolo6.jpg
> και μια ακόμα ....
> ...


ολα καλα με τον φαρο μας,αλλα  το  κακο ειναι η προσβαση,κριμα γιατι ειναι το τελειο σημειο για φωτο :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο φάρος στο Μεγάλο Έμβολο του Θερμαικού κόλπου κατασκευάστηκε το 1864 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 10,5 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 32 μέτρα. Βρίσκεται στην άκρη της Ναυτικής Βάσης του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στο Αγγελοχώρι Θεσσαλονίκης και συνεργάζεται με τον Ραδιοφάρο που βρίσκεται στην απέναντι πλευρά του Θερμαικού στις εκβολές του Αξιού.







> ολα καλα με τον φαρο μας,αλλα το κακο ειναι η προσβαση,κριμα γιατι ειναι το τελειο σημειο για φωτο


Πάντως στις αρχές του Απρίλη πριν το Πάσχα είχε προβλήματρα ο φάρος του Αγγελοχωρίου σύμφωνα με την προαγγελία:
ZCZC LA55
100730 UTC APR 09
LIMNOS RADIO NAVWARN 0070/09
NW AIGAIO SEA - THESSALONIKI GULF
MEGALO EMVOLO POINT LIGHT
40-30N 022-49E UNRELIABLE
NNNN

Η σημασία του για τη ναυσιπλοΐα αυξάνεται από το καλοκάιρι που θα αρχίσει να λειτουργέι το σύστημα διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας. Τα στοιχεία του φάρου τα έχουμε συζητήσει παλιότερα:



> Λειτουργεί και είναι γνωστός και σαν φάρος του Μεγάλου Εμβόλου είναι στη θέση 40° 30,0&#180;Β 22° 49,0&#180;Α είναι αναλάμπων λευκός κι ερυθρός με περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 31 m και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλα ο λευκός τομέας και 10 ναυτικά μίλια ο κόκκινος. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 025° έως 244° και ο κόκκινος από 335° έως 025°. Αν βλέπαι κάποιος το λευκό τομέα έχει ασφαλή πορεία για το λιμάνι της θεσσαλονίκης.





> Ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε το 1884 και όπως μπορέις να δεις σε αυτό το άρθρο από το ΕΔ του ΤΕΕ, μελετήθκε από του ΑΠΘ στα πλάισια Ευρωπαϊκού Προγράμματος με σκοπό την απκατάσταση και αξιοποίησή του.





> Επειδή ο Παναγιώτης με έχει αφίσει κάγκελο... με το ψαχούλεμα του είπα να του αφιερώσω το φάρο στο *Δίσβατο*. Σημερινή φωρογραφία διστυχώς με πολύ μουντό καιρό..


Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση τα στοιχεία τα έχει δώσει ο erwdios 
εδώ. Να δούμε κι ένα επικόλλημα που δείχνει τη νησίδα και το στενό:
Dhisvato.jpg
Πηγή:http://www.ukho.gov.uk/ProductsandSe...eek09_2005.pdf

----------


## napapijri

να προσθέσω και εγώ έναν Φάρο απο την Σαντορίνη!!




και ορισμένες πληροφορίες!!
O            φάρος αυτός κατασκευάστηκε το 1892 από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Το            ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 10 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 100            μέτρα. Ο φάρος στην αρχή λειτούργησε με πετρέλαιο και ακτινοβολία γύρω            στα 23 ν.μ. Κατα το 2ο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έμεινε σβηστός μέχρι το 1945            όταν άρχισε η αναδιοργάνωση του φαρικού δικτύου από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.            Το 1983 ηλεκτροδοτήθηκε και έγινε πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένος το 1988.            Σήμερα δίνει λευκό φώς με αναλαμπές κάθε 10΄΄και ακτινοβολία 24 ν.μ.


πηγή:http://www.qsl.net/sv2ael/sv2ael.fil...s/akrotiri.htm

----------


## erwdios

O φάρος Αρμενιστής στη Μύκονο. Υπάρχει και παλαιότερη καταχώρηση εδώ καθώς και στοιχεία του φάρου από τον φίλο Παναγιώτη. (Είναι από τους πιο γνωστούς ελληνικούς φάρους βρίσκεται περίπου 37° 29.3' Β 25° 18.7' Α και δίνει μια αναλαμπή 1" κάθε 9" έχει εστιακό ύψος 184 m και είναι ορατός σε τομέα από 022° έως 241°. Λόγω του μεγάλου εστιακού ύψους έχει ονομαστική φωτυοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια).

----------


## erwdios

Αυτός ο μεταλλικός φάρος βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμάνι του Γαυρίου στην ¶νδρο. Βρίσκεται στη θέση 37°52'00''Ν 24°44'00''Ε στην ¶κρα Μάρμαρα. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός και πράσινος ε περίοδο 2 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 15μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3ν.μ. Ο κόκκινος τομέας είναι ορατός από διευθύνσεις 248°-005° και προειδοποιεί όσους βγαίνουν από τον όρμο του Γαυρίου για το βράχο. Ο πράσινος είναι ορατός μέχρι τις 178° και είναι σκοτεινός στο υπόλοιπο.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο φάρος στο Χάρακα του Γαυρίου (τραβηγμένος από κινητό), απέναντι από το μεταλλικό φάρο που παρουσίασε ο erwdios. Έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στη σελίδα 22 του θέματος.
Εικόνα(332) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(334) 2.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Θέλω να χαρίσω στον Trakman κάτι από την πατρίδα του... Φάρος Χανιών σε όλη του την ομορφιά !

----------


## ελμεψη

Το πρασινο φαναρι του λιμανιου της Ροδου, σε δυο διαφορετικες γωνιες ληψης.Η πρωτη ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τους μυλους,ενω η δευτερη απο την πυλη του καστρου.

----------


## Leo

Ο *Φάρος* της Αντίκυρας. Ένα στολίδι στην Αντίκυρα Βοιωτίας, που δεν υπήρχε στο παρελθόν, αλλά κτίστηκε από το μεράκι των κατοίκων και της κοινότητας για να ομορφύνουν το μέρος τους. Στην ουσία δεν είναι καν φάρος αλλά φανός λιμένος, όμως έχει την μεγαλοπρέπεια ενός φάρου που τον προσέχουν όλοι σαν το σπίτι τους.

----------


## Eng

Ο Φάρος στο Κάβο Γουρούνι στο Β.Δ άκρο της Σκοπέλου, συχνότατος σύντροφος / βοηθός των πλοίων που ανεβαίνουν από Εύβοια προς Θεσ/κη.
Το χαρακτηριστικό του φάρου είναι τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές ανά τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα και η φωτοβολία του φθάνει τα 20 ναυτικά μίλια. Το εστειακό του ύψος είναι 65 μέτρα και έχει εμβέλεια το 20 ν.μ.  Η θέση του είναι 39ο  15,5΄ 24΄΄  γεωγραφικό πλάτος, 23ο  35,6΄ 36ΆΆ  γεωγραφικό μήκος.  

Φωτογραφία0211.jpg

Φωτογραφία0213.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Ο Φάρος στο Κατάκολο.
Αφιερωμένη στον expert Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και για να ανταποδώσω ας δώσω τα στοιχεία του φάρου 
Είναι στη θέση 37° 38,0&#180; Β 21° 19,0&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ μια και φαροδείκτης στρογγυλεύει στο 1') είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 49 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 15 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο γνωστος σε πολλους φαρος στην Πατρα που βρισκεται στην νοτια εισοδο του λιμανιου μεσα στο καταμεσημερο :Very Happy:

----------


## flamingo

Ο εγκαταλειμμένος φάρος στον Πάνορμο της Τήνου. Βρίσκεται πάνω στη νησίδα Πλανήτης απέναντι από την παραλία Αγία Θάλασσα. Χτίστηκε το 1886 και για πολλά χρόνια συντρόφευε τους ναυτικούς που ταξίδευαν στα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, ενώ ο επιβλητικός πύργος του, χτισμένος με ξεχωριστή δεξιοτεχνία, αποτελούσε πραγματικό στολίδι για το γραφικό λιμάνι του Πανόρμου. Ο φάρος έχει χαρακτηριστεί διατηρητέο κτίσμα, αλλά οι εργασίες αναστήλωσής του έχουν μείνει στη μέση.

P1000393.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο φαρος του Αγιου Νικολαου στη Ροδο.Μια θαλασσια ληψη πανω απο το Πρωτεας.

----------


## apo76

Γεια σας φίλοι μου και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Εγώ θέλω να σας ταξιδεύσω ως τα Αντικύθηρα και τον φάρο της Απολυτάρας στο νότιο άκρο του νησιού...

----------


## erwdios

Καταπληκτικός φάρος και φαντάζομαι δεν φωτογραφίζεται καθημερινά... Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 35° 49,5&acute;Β 23° 19,5&acute;Α, στο νοτιότερο άκρο των Αντικυθήρων καλωσορίζοντας τα πλοία που μπαίνουν στο Αιγαίο. Έχει δύο λευκές αναλαμπές, μία στα 5 και μια στα 1ο δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 40μέτρων και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17ν.μ. Μπορεί κάποιος να τον δεί εδώ

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενας φαρος που σε οσους εχουν ταξιδεψει στο Ιονιο και εχουν αναχωρησει απο Κυλληνη θα τον εχουν δει.Βρισκεται στο νησι Καυκαλιδα και βρισκεται λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι στην αριστερη πλευρα καθε πλοιου που αναχωρει απο εκει.Χρησιμοποιησα οσο ζουμ ειχα.Να λοιπον οτι καλυτερο καταφερα.
DSC07457.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

O φαρος των Αγιων Θεοδορων στο Αργοστολι Κεφαλονιας.Αποτελει ομοιωμα του πρωτου φαρου που κατασκευαστηκε εκει αλλα επεσε μετα απο ενα μεγαλο σεισμο που εγινε στο νησι, αν δεν κανω λαθος το 1953(ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν ξερει κατι πιο σιγουρα).Στην περιοχη αυτη παρατηρειται ενα παραξενο γεολογικο φαινομενο, αυτο των καταβοθρων οπου νερο μπαινει σε ενα αυλακι και μετα μεσα απο τρυπες μεταφερεται πολλα χιλιομετρα μακρυα κατω απο το εδαφος και οδειγειται σε μια περιοχη κοντα στη Σαμη, νομιζω στο σπηλαιο της Μελισσανης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ενας φαρος που σε οσους εχουν ταξιδεψει στο Ιονιο και εχουν αναχωρησει απο Κυλληνη θα τον εχουν δει.Βρισκεται στο νησι Καυκαλιδα και βρισκεται λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι στην αριστερη πλευρα καθε πλοιου που αναχωρει απο εκει.Χρησιμοποιησα οσο ζουμ ειχα.Να λοιπον οτι καλυτερο καταφερα.
> DSC07457.JPG


Είναι ο φάρος στη νησίδα Σταμφάνη τη μεγαλύτερη από τις Στροφάδες είναι στη θέση 37° 15,2&#180; Β  21° 00,3&#180; Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 39 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 17 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## sv2ael

Ολα για τους Ελληνικους Πετρινους Παραδοσιακούς Φάρους εδω

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*ΦΑΡΟΣ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ (ΚΡΗΤΗ)* - LIGHTHOUSE SIDERO (CRETE ISL)



 



Στο ανατολικότερο άκρο της Κρήτης βρίσκεται κτισμένη μία εκκλησία που είναι αφιερωμένη στον Αγιο Ισίδωρο. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, την εκκλησία έκτισε ένας καλόγερος του Αγίου Όρους, που κατέληξε στην περιοχή εκείνη, αφού περιπλανήθηκε για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα στη φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα του Αιγαίου και Κρητικού Πελάγους. Η παράφραση του προφορικού λόγου μετέτρεψε την ονομασία σε *Σίδερο*, όπως παραμένει μέχρι και σήμερα το όνομα του κάβου πάνω στον οποίο είναι κτισμένη η εκκλησία.
Πολλά χρόνια μετά (1880) κτίστηκε ο ομώνυμος φάρος από την Γαλλική Εταιρεία Φάρων. Καταστράφηκε από τους Γερμανούς με την αποχώρησή τους από το νησί για να ξαναχτιστεί το 1948. Είναι εγκατεστημένος σε πέτρινο κυκλικό πύργο ύψους 15 μέτρων και με εστιακό ύψος 45 μέτρα. Δίπλα του υπάρχει πέτρινη κατοικία. Η πιο κοντινή πόλη είναι η Σητεία, η οποία απέχει περίπου πενήντα χιλιόμετρα.
*Χαρακτηριστικά φάρου:* Αναλαμπών λευκός ανά 10 δ/λ.



 

[LIGHTHOUSES] 
[LISTING] 
[THUBNAILS] 
[MAIN]
 

[ΦΑΡΟΙ] 
[ΛΙΣΤΑ] 
[ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ] 
[ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ]

----------


## angelmethoni

ο συγκεκριμενος φαρος βρισκεται στο νησι Σαπιεντζα,ενα απο τα τρια νησακια του συμπλεγματος "Οινουσες" ανοιχτα της Μεθωνης Μεσσηνιας στο νοτιοδυτικο ακρο της Πελοποννησου,εχει υψος 8 μετρα και εχει χτιστει το 1885.

faros800.JPG

faros2800.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

> Ενας φαρος που σε οσους εχουν ταξιδεψει στο Ιονιο και εχουν αναχωρησει απο Κυλληνη θα τον εχουν δει.Βρισκεται στο νησι Καυκαλιδα και βρισκεται λιγο εξω απο το λιμανι στην αριστερη πλευρα καθε πλοιου που αναχωρει απο εκει.Χρησιμοποιησα οσο ζουμ ειχα.Να λοιπον οτι καλυτερο καταφερα.


Ε πάρε ένα ποιο κοντινό πλάνο!!!

kafkalida.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

> Ε πάρε ένα ποιο κοντινό πλάνο!!!


Πανεμορφος ο φαρος Αποστολε και καλα διατηρημενος.Συγχαρητηρια για την κοντινη ληψη!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστώ. Ελπίζω όλοι οι φάροι να βρίσκονται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση και ελπίζω καλύτερη

----------


## sv2ael

ΦΑΡΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ -LIGHTHOUSES OF GREECE

http://www.faroi.com

http://www.faroi.net

http://www.φαροι.gr

----------


## japetus

Sv2ael, πολυ καλη η σελιδα σου, την ειχα δει παλιοτερα, εχει καποιο προβλημα ομως το λινκ με το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο...
Και σε οτι αφορα τα γραμματοσημα, η τελευταια σειρά, "Φάροι της Ελλάδας", κυκλοφορησε επισημα τις προάλλες, 21/8/2009.
73 de sv1oac

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το φάρο στη Φάσα της ¶νδρου τον είδαμε εδώ, προχτες (28-8-2009)  ήταν σβηστός σύμφωνα με προαγγελία που ήλθε με NAVTEX:
ZCZC HA27
282015 UTC AUG 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0411/09
CENTRAL AIGAIO SEA - ANDROS ISL.
FASSA POINT. LIGHT:
37-58N  024-42E UNLIT
NNNN

----------


## Trakman

Ο φάρος στο Δουκάτο της Λευκάδας.

----------


## Γιώργος Μαλακός

> Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στον όρμο Αγ. Γεωργίου στην Ηρακλειά. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 52,3'Ν, 25° 28,5'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 1,5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 21μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5ν.μ. Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται πόσο απλά κάνει η τεχνολογία πλέον τα πράγματα. Συγκρίνεται αυτή η σκαλωσιά με έναν πέτρινο φάρο?


Ελπίζω να αστειεύεσαι.

----------


## erwdios

Προφανώς.....

----------


## Tsikalos

Σε ομορφιά όχι αλλά το κόστος είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο. Ας δινόταν ακόμη περισσότερα χρήματα στη συντήρηση όσων από τους πέτρινους υπάρχουν και ας μη χτίζαμε κανέναν καινούριο με αυτόν τον τρόπο...

----------


## Γιώργος Μαλακός

Παιδιά, βρήκα το site ακριβώς ψάχνοντας στοιχεία για τους πέτρινους φάρους για μια εργασία που θέλω να κάνω. Το να φτιάξουμε σήμερα πέτρινα κτίρια ίσως να είναι υπερβολικό. Κάθε εποχή με τα μέσα της. Θα έπρεπε όμως να συντηρήσουμε με κάθε θυσία τα παλιά κτίρια. Να τα συντηρήσουμε, να τα αναδείξουμε και ίσως και να τα εκμεταλευτούμε. Δεν εννοώ να γίνουν αναψυκτήρια ούτε και μουσεία ναυτικής παράδοσης, πήξαμε από αυτά. Θα μπορούσαν όμως πολλά από αυτά να ενταχθούν σε προγράμματα περιπατητικού τουρισμού.
Όσο για τα στοιχεία που ζητώ, αν έχετε κάποια γνώση πάνω στα παλαιά δομικά υλικά, επιχρίσματα κλπ ή γνωρίζετε κάποιον παλιό φαροφύλακα που μπορεί να γνωρίζει, θα σας είμαι υποχρεωμένος να με φέρετε σε επαφή μαζί του.

----------


## erwdios

Σύμη, Κόλπος του Πανορμίτη. Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ο κόκκινος φάρος στην είσοδο του κόλπου που έχει συντροφιά έναν ανεμόμυλο υπό τη διακριτική πάντα "προστασία". Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 33,1'Ν, 27° 50'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο 2 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 14μ. και η ονομαστική του φωτοβολία 3ν.μ. Είναι ορατός στο εύρος 308°-173°

----------


## erwdios

Ο πράσινος φάρος που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Σύμης δίπλα στο ρολόι. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 37,2'Ν, 27° 50,6'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων πράσινος με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 7μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

¶ποψη του φάρου όπως φαίνεται από τη θάλασσα. Βρίσκεται κάτω αριστερά.

----------


## erwdios

Ο κόκκινος φάρος που βρίσκεται στην ανατολική πλευρά της προκυμαίας του Καστελόριζου. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 09'Ν, 29° 35,6'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο 2,4 δευτερόλεπτα. Το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 10μ. και η ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3ν.μ. Είναι ορατός στο εύρος 020°-252°.

----------


## erwdios

Έχει μπει σε παλαιότερη καταχώρηση, αλλά ας δούμε ορισμένα στοιχεία του φάρου του Αγ. Νικολάου στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, στο ομώνυμο θαλάσσιο φρούριο που προστάτευε το κυρίως κάστρο από τη θάλασσα. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 27'Ν, 28° 13,7'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με 2 αναλαμπές σε περίοδο 12 δευτερολέπτων, έχει εστιακό ύψος 24μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος στο Ακρωτήρι Πρασονήσι που βρίσκεται στο νοτιότερο άκρο της Ρόδου. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 35° 52,3'Ν, 27° 45'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με 4 αναλαμπές σε περίοδο 30 δευτερολέπτων με ακολουθία 3 αναλαμπές κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα και η τέταρτη αναλαμπή μετά από 15 δευτερόλεπτα. Το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 61μ. και η ονομαστική του φωτοβολία 17ν.μ. Είναι ορατός στο εύρος 273°-179°.



Το Πρασονήσι συνδέεται με το νησί της Ρόδου μέσω μιας μικρής αμμώδους λωρίδας γης, η οποία τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες κατακλύζεται από φανατικούς λάτρεις του kite και του wind surfing (είναι προφανές από την εικόνα γιατί), ενώ τους χειμερινούς μήνες η θάλασσα σκεπάζει αυτό το κομμάτι άμμου.

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο Ακρωτήριο Φιλονίκα προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι της Σύμης. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 37,1'Ν, 27° 52,7'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 6 δευτερολέπτων Το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 20μ. και η ονομαστική του φωτοβολία 4ν.μ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η επίσκεψη στον Φάρο στον Κάβο του Πάππα στην Ικαρία ήταν το κάτι άλλο... Θα το χαρακτήριζα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν... Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μια ναυτική χώρα αυτό το αριστούργημα στην άκρη του πουθενά... Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μου τον Συλβέστρο που μου χάρισε αυτήν την ευκαιρία και του χαρίζω αυτήν την φωτογραφία !

Κάβος του Πάππα...

----------


## CORFU

ο φαροs στην νησιδα περιστερια {συνορα Ελλαδαs-Αλβανιαs} στο ιδιο μεροs ειχε και το ατυχημα το Pasiphae στο παρθενικο ταξιδι
peristeria.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η επίσκεψη στον Φάρο στον Κάβο του Πάππα στην Ικαρία ήταν το κάτι άλλο... Θα το χαρακτήριζα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν... Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μια ναυτική χώρα αυτό το αριστούργημα στην άκρη του πουθενά... Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μου τον Συλβέστρο που μου χάρισε αυτήν την ευκαιρία και του χαρίζω αυτήν την φωτογραφία !
> 
> Κάβος του Πάππα...


Είναι στη θέση 37° 30,8&#180; Β 25° 58,8&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 75 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!), είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 278° έως 158°. Πρέπει να είναι το σημαντικότερο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση της Ικαρίας από δυτικά.





> ο φαροs στην νησιδα περιστερια {συνορα Ελλαδαs-Αλβανιαs} στο ιδιο μεροs ειχε και το ατυχημα το Pasiphae στο παρθενικο ταξιδι


Είναι στη θέση 39° 47,6&#180; Β 19° 57,6&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων κόκκινος, με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 23 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## sylver23

> Είναι στη θέση 37° 30,8&#180; Β 25° 58,8&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 75 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!), είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 278° έως 158°. Πρέπει να είναι το σημαντικότερο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση της Ικαρίας από δυτικά.


Πολυ σωστά Παναγιώτη βάζεις 3 θαυμαστικά στο 25 μιλια φωτοβολία.Από ότι ξέρω είναι απο τους λίγους με τόσα μίλια φωτοβολία.
Οποιος ταξιδεύει απο Μυκονο προς Ικαρία μπορεί να το παρατηρήσει αυτό.
Μόλις ξεπεράσει το πλοίο την Μύκονο στο δεξί του χέρι είναι κάτι βραχονησίδες (ανατολικα δηλ της μυκόνου) οπου έχουν και ένα φανό.
Από εκείνο το σημείο ήδη βλέπεις την αναλαμπή του φάρου του κάβο πάππα.Η απόσταση απο αυτό το σημείο είναι 22-23 μίλια.Λογικά απο τα ανατολικά βουνά της μυκόνου πρέπει να φαίνεται.

----------


## douzoune

Ο Φάρος στο Μεγαλονήσι-το νησί απέναντι από το Σίγρι (ή Νησιώπη όπως λέγεται αλλιώς). Τα χαρακτηριστικά του δεν τα ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα οι ειδικοί του θέματος όπως ο Παναγιώτης μπορούν να μας τα δώσουν. Δυστυχώς ο Διαγόρας περνάει αρκετά μακριά και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετό ζουμ. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57258

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι στη θέση 39° 12,8&#180; Β 25° 49,9&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 53 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 21 ναυτικά μίλια είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 352° έως 207°

----------


## sylver23

Η  επίσκεψη που κάναμε με τον Θανάση στον Φάρο του Κάβο Πάπα ήταν κάτι το διαφορετικό και μαγευτικό.
Η θέα στο δυτικότερο άκρο του νησιού με τα αερίδια που ασπρίζουν την θάλασσα και τα απόκρυμνα βουνά είναι καταπληκτική.
Ο φάρος επίσης ένα κομψοτέχνημα.
Είναι ο παλαιότερος των βαλκανίων (ή απο τους παλαιότερους) και αναφέρεται ως ο μεγαλύτερος στην Ελλάδα,λογικά σε φωτοβολία (25ν.μ.)
Λειτουργεί πλέον με ρεύμα και διαθέτει 4 φαροφύλακες-Δύο προισταμένους και δύο υπαλλήλους ,που εναλλάσονται σε βάρδιες.
Επίσης θεωρείται και φυλάκιο του ναυτικού και έχει δύο φαντάρους.
Πρωτολειτούργησε το 1886 και το όνομά του λένε οτι το πήρε απο έναν Παπα που ναυάγησε στην περιοχή.
¶λλοι λένε οτι σώθηκαν όλοι αλλά κάποιος απο τα μέρη αυτά μου είπε:
Πηρε το όνομα απο τον πάπα που ναυάγησε εκεί και ήταν ο π...ης ο μόνος που σώθηκε.

Η πρόσβαση γίνεται απο στεριά και απο θάλασσα.
Απο στεριά απο τον κεντρικό δρόμο στρίβεις σε έναν κακοτράχαλο χωματόδρομο και μετά απο 1 περίπου χλμ συνεχίζεις με μονοπάτι 20-30 λεπτών.

Απο την θάλασσα με καίκι (οχι τουριστικό -μόνο οι φαροφύλακες μετακινούνται με αυτό) και μετά με μονοπάτι 10 λεπτών 

Και τα 2 μονοπάτια δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολα.

Φωτο 1
Φωτο 2
Φωτο 3
Φωτο 4

Ολες οι φώτο είναι αφιερωμένες στον Λεό που του το είχα ταξει απο πέρσυ οτι θα πήγαινα αλλα τελικά δεν τα είχα καταφέρει και στον Θανάση που πήγαμε παρέα.

----------


## douzoune

Ο φάρος στο βορειοανατολικό άκρο της Λήμνου. Για τον Παναγιώτη...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57489

----------


## Παναγιώτης

;Αν και μου θυμήζρει τη θητέια μου στη Λήμνο (ακόμα να την ξεχάσω ακόμα και το έψαχνα στο φαροδέικτη κάτι μου ήρθε) θα βάλω τα στοιχεία του για την αφιέρωση...
Είναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Πλάκα, στη θέση 40° 02,1&#180; Β 25° 26,8&#180; Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 30 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 55 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια, είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 053° έως 018°.

Στο ίδιο κτίσμα είναι κι ένας κόκκινος φανός με εστιακό ύψος 36 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 13 ναυτικά μίλια, οτατός από τις διοπ΄τευσεις από τη θάλασσα από 301° έως 346° που μάλλον επισημαίνει τον ύφαλο Κέρους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Είναι στη θέση 37° 30,8&#180; Β 25° 58,8&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 75 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!), είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 278° έως 158°. Πρέπει να είναι το σημαντικότερο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση της Ικαρίας από δυτικά.
> 
> 
> Πολυ σωστά Παναγιώτη βάζεις 3 θαυμαστικά στο 25 μιλια φωτοβολία.Από ότι ξέρω είναι απο τους λίγους με τόσα μίλια φωτοβολία.
> Οποιος ταξιδεύει απο Μυκονο προς Ικαρία μπορεί να το παρατηρήσει αυτό.
> Μόλις ξεπεράσει το πλοίο την Μύκονο στο δεξί του χέρι είναι κάτι βραχονησίδες (ανατολικα δηλ της μυκόνου) οπου έχουν και ένα φανό.
> Από εκείνο το σημείο ήδη βλέπεις την αναλαμπή του φάρου του κάβο πάππα.Η απόσταση απο αυτό το σημείο είναι 22-23 μίλια.Λογικά απο τα ανατολικά βουνά της μυκόνου πρέπει να φαίνεται.


Ο φανός στις νησίδες Χταπόδια (μάλλον αυτή λες) απέχει περίπου 21 ναυτικά μίλια από το φάρο στην άκρα Παπάς, οπότε έχεις δίκιο με βάση την ονομαστική φωτοβολία πρέπει να φαίνεται με καλό καιρό στις ανατολικές ακτές της Μυκόνου.

----------


## douzoune

> ;Αν και μου θυμήζρει τη θητέια μου στη Λήμνο (ακόμα να την ξεχάσω ακόμα και το έψαχνα στο φαροδέικτη κάτι μου ήρθε) θα βάλω τα στοιχεία του για την αφιέρωση...


Λυπάμαι που σου ξύπνησα τέτοιες μνήμες. Ελπίζω να επανορθώνω με αυτή την εικόνα. Είναι ο φάρος της Φυκιότρυπας, λίγο έξω από την Μυτιλήνη. Ένας φάρος ίσως όχι τόσο σημαντικός αλλά σίγουρα έχει την αξία του και την ιστορία του όπως κάθε φάρος πιστεύω.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57922

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα πραγματικα ωραιος φαρος ο οποιος βρισκεται στη βορειανατολικη Κεφαλονια και πιο συγκεκριμενα στο Φισκαρδο.Απο ενα μικρο ψαξιμο στο διαδικτυο και οπως φαινεται στην φωτο, πρεπει να υπηρχε ενας φαρος απο παλια εκει ο οποιος δεν υπαρχει πλεον, παρα μονο ενα μικρο τμημα του και αριστερα του υπαρχει ο νεος φαρος.

DSC08459.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραία φωτογραφία  :Very Happy: 

Από όσα ξέρω, ο παλιός φάρος ήταν φτιαγμένος επί Ενετοκρατίας (τότε που κυριαρχούσαμε ακόμη στη Μεσόγειο :mrgreen :Smile: , το 16ο αιώνα!!!




> Ενα πραγματικα ωραιος φαρος ο οποιος βρισκεται στη βορειανατολικη Κεφαλονια και πιο συγκεκριμενα στο Φισκαρδο.Απο ενα μικρο ψαξιμο στο διαδικτυο και οπως φαινεται στην φωτο, πρεπει να υπηρχε ενας φαρος απο παλια εκει ο οποιος δεν υπαρχει πλεον, παρα μονο ενα μικρο τμημα του και αριστερα του υπαρχει ο νεος φαρος.
> 
> DSC08459.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει βάλει τα στοιχεία του ο Erwdios παλιότερα: 



> Ο φάρος αυτός βρίσκεται έξω από το Φισκάρδο της Κεφαλλονιάς. Διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία και ο παλιός βενετσιάνικος φάρος μισογκρεμισμένος. Οι συντεταγμένες του είναι 38° 27,7'Ν, 20° 35'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 28μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7ν.μ.

----------


## erwdios

Βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Ναυπάκτου. Περισσότερα στοιχεία δε μπόρεσα να βρω, αλλά νομίζω ότι λειτουργεί πλέον σα φανός και όχι ως φάρος. Τέλοσπάντων, είναι πρωτότυπος για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

----------


## Leo

> Βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Ναυπάκτου. Περισσότερα στοιχεία δε μπόρεσα να βρω, αλλά νομίζω ότι λειτουργεί πλέον σα φανός και όχι ως φάρος. Τέλοσπάντων, είναι πρωτότυπος για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.


 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από το χρώμα του και μόνο δεν μπορεί να είναι φάρος. Οι φάροι (μεγάλης εμβέλειας) είναι συνήθως λευκοί εκτός κι αν έχουν και άλλους τομείς (πράσινο ή κόκκινο). Πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου Ερωδιέ ότι είναι όντως προτότυπος για τν Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.

----------


## erwdios

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει "συνήθως" στα χρώματα των φάρων. Ανάλογα με τη χρήση του κάθε φάρου, υπάρχει λευκός, ερυθρός και πράσινος. Στην είσοδο των λιμένων εξάλλου υπάρχει ο πράσινος και ο κόκκινος φάρος (Ή φανός, ανάλογα το μέγεθος του λιμένα). Επομένως ο πράσινος που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του γραφικού λιμανιού της Ναυπάκτου είναι προφανώς φανός.

----------


## CORFU

ο φαροs του παλαιου φρουριου Κερκυραs απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια

----------


## Apostolos

Κάθε φορά που θέλουν αλλαγή οι μπαταρίες τους, βγαίνει η πίστη στα συνεργεία να τις ανεβάσουν εκει πάνω!!!!!

----------


## koukou

Μια και πάντα μας βγαζουν φωτογραφίες από τον κόκκινο τους έβγαλα και εγώ μια!!!
DSC00750.jpg
Ο κόκκινος του λιμανιού Πόρου Κεφαλονιάς 
PA260125.jpg

----------


## koukou

Ο Γέρο Γόμπος ,δυτική Κεφαλονιά !!! 
PB050015.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο φάρος στο λιμάνι της Σχοινούσσας.

DSC03884.JPG

DSC03885.JPG

DSC03887.JPG

----------


## CORFU

και εναs πρασινοs απο το διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι φάρος είναι μία σημαδούρα που όπως και οι φανοί λμένος είανι πλευρικές σημάνσεις δηλαδή οριοθετούν κάποιο δίαυλο ναυσιπλοΐας. Ο συγκεκριμένος δείχνει το δεξί όριο του διαύλου. Αν βρώ καιρό θα γράψω κάτι για τις πλευρικές και τις τεταρτοκυκλικές σημάνσεις.
Αντίθετα οι φάροι βοηθούν γενικότερα τη ναυσιπλοΐα και είναι ορατοί από μεγάλη απόσταση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Φάρος στον κάβο ¶γιος Ιωάννης ή αφορεσμένος κάβος, τη δυτική είσοδο του κόλπου Μεραμπέλου στην Κρήτη. Είναι μια επικίνδυνη περιοχή που την πιάνουν οι καιροί κσι έχει ξέρες κοντά στον κάβο, πρέπει να πλέει κα΄ποιος με ασφάλεια τουλάχιστον 2,5 στάδια από τον κάβο.

Ο φαρος είναι στη θεση 35° 20,5' Β 25° 46,4' Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές με περίοδο 12,8 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 49 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11 ναυτικά μίλια, είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 092° έως 002°. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συντηρηθεί ο παλιός πέτρινος φάρος.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΦΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥΔΑΡΙΟΥ* 
Ο φάρος Μουδάρι, στο βορειότερο ακρωτήριο των κυθήρων, είναι ένα ακόμη έργο της εποχής της Αγγλοκρατίας. Χτίστηκε το 1857 από τους ¶γγλους για να διευκολύνει τη ναυσιπλοία στο στενό που δημιουργήται στη θαλάσσια περιοχή μεταξύ Κυθήρων και Ελαφόνησου.
Ο φάρος έχει ύψος 25 μέτρων και είναι ένας απο τους ψηλότερους φάρους στην Ελλάδα.

moudari2.jpg

Moudari1.jpg

AG. NIKOLAOS.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨ομορφος φάρος Νίκο και σε στενό με πολυσύχναστη ναυσιπλοΐα. Ας δούμε και μερικές λεπομέρειες είναι στη θέση 36° 22,7&#180; Β 22° 57,8&#180; Α είναι αναλάμπων με τρείς λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 30 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 114 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 20 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## Tsikalos

> Ο Φάρος στον κάβο ¶γιος Ιωάννης ή αφορεσμένος κάβος, τη δυτική είσοδο του κόλπου Μεραμπέλου στην Κρήτη. Είναι μια επικίνδυνη περιοχή που την πιάνουν οι καιροί κσι έχει ξέρες κοντά στον κάβο, πρέπει να πλέει κα΄ποιος με ασφάλεια τουλάχιστον 2,5 στάδια από τον κάβο.
> 
> Ο φαρος είναι στη θεση 35° 20,5' Β 25° 46,4' Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές με περίοδο 12,8 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 49 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11 ναυτικά μίλια, είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 092° έως 002°. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα συντηρηθεί ο παλιός πέτρινος φάρος.


Είναι νομίζω από τις πιο ανεμοδαρμένες περιοχές της Κρήτης. ήδη υπάρχει ένα αιολικό πάρκο εκεί κοντά των πλαστικών Κρήτης....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το φάρο στην ¶κρα Κόγχη κουβεντιάσαμε εδώ (με φωτογραφία από δυτικά και σκίτσο από νότο) και είδαμε φωτογραφία του από τα ανατολικά εδώ . Από χτές (12-1-2010 00:50 ώρα Ελλάδας, 11-1-2010 22:50 ώρα Γκρήνουιτς) είναι σβηστός:
ZCZC HA76
112250 UTC JAN 10
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 18/10
SARONIKOS GULF - SALAMINA ISLAND
KONCHI POINT LIGHT:
37-52N  023-27E
UNLIT.
NNNN

Μια καιμ αποτελέι σημαντικό ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για τα βαπόρια που πλέουν στο Σαρωνικό ελπίζουμε να αποκατασταθέι γρήγορα η βλάβη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε δει σε αυτό το θέμα πολλούς πέτρινους φάρους που καταστρέφονται από την εγκατάλειψη, ας δούμε και έναν που συντηρήθηκε.

Είδαμε το φάρο στην άκρα Σουσάκι εδώ και φοβόμασταν ότι ο οβελός ετοιμαζόταν να πάρει τη θέση του φάρου, όμως όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στη γκάλερυ (εδώ, εδώ κι εδώ) ο φάρος όχι μόνο δεν εγκαταλέιφτηκα αλλά συντηρήθηκε και αναπαλαιώθηκε από το ΠΝ. Μακάρι να έχουν παρόμοια τύχη και άλλοι ελληνικοί φάροι.

----------


## Leo

Ο φάρος *¶κρα Αυλίδα* στις παρυφές του Νότιου Ευβοϊκού...

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενας φαρος μνημειο στο λιμανι της Ροδου, αυτος του Αγιου Νικολαου μεσα στην χθεσινη θαλασσοταραχη με τα κυματα να τον χτυπανε συνεχεια.

----------


## zozef

Ο φαρος του Κορακα της Παρου ,ειναι πισω απο το Μοναστηρι στη Ναουσα, χτιστηκε το 1887 .
IMG_0987NA.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Τα χρακτηρισικά του φάρου στην άκρα Κόρακας τα έχουμε δει εδώ.

----------


## Nick_Pet

¶λλη μία από τον φάρο στο Γαύριο, στην ¶νδρο, που τον έχουμε ξαναδεί και παλιότερα.
DSC04078.JPG

----------


## Harry14

Συνηθως ενας φαρος ποσα δευτερολεπτα ειναι αναμενος και ποσα σβηστος; Σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα μοντελακι φαρου για αυτο ρωταω.

----------


## Leo

Κάθε φάρος, έχει τα δικά του μοναδικά χαρακτηριστικά που δεν μοιάζουν με κανένα άλλον στην περιοχή. Όταν λέμε χαρακτηριστικά εννοούμε και αυτά που βλέπουμε την ημέρα (κτίσμα, χρώμα κλπ) αλλά και της φωτοβολίας του το βράδυ (διάρκεια φωτός, αναλαμπών ή εκλείψεων, εμβέλειας κλπ κλπ) .

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο φαρος του Κορακα της Παρου ,ειναι πισω απο το Μοναστηρι στη Ναουσα, χτιστηκε το 1887 .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92431


Μερικές φωτογραφίες του ακόμη μέσα απο εμπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_142.jpg

PDVD_143.jpg

PDVD_144.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μέσα από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_034.jpg

PDVD_035.jpg

PDVD_037.jpg

PDVD_038.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

[ATTACH]PDVD_139.jpg

PDVD_140.jpg

PDVD_141.jpg[/ATTACH]Μέσα από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

----------


## τοξοτης

Μέσα απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92686

PDVD_162.jpg

PDVD_163.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μέσα από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_170.jpg

PDVD_171.jpg

PDVD_172.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_014.jpg

PDVD_030.jpg

PDVD_051.jpg

PDVD_131.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_020.jpg

PDVD_021.jpg

PDVD_016.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_061.jpg

PDVD_063.jpg

PDVD_066.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_068.jpg

PDVD_069.jpg

PDVD_070.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

Αυτός πρέπει να είναι στην Πάτρα

PDVD_077.jpg

PDVD_078.jpg


Αυτός είναι στο Μεσολόγγι

PDVD_081.jpg

PDVD_082.jpg

PDVD_056.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_118.jpg

PDVD_119.jpg

PDVD_120.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_107.jpg

PDVD_105.jpg

PDVD_113.jpg

PDVD_115.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_101.jpg

PDVD_106.jpg

PDVD_116.jpg

----------


## zozef

Ο φαρος της Λιβαδας στη Τηνο .
TNS 017NA.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_033.jpg

PDVD_085.jpg

PDVD_091.jpg

PDVD_100.jpg

PDVD_161.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ

PDVD_121.jpg

PDVD_122.jpg

PDVD_123.jpg

PDVD_124.jpg

PDVD_137.jpg

----------


## zozef

Φαρος Φασα Ανδρου,απο τα 1856
αχλα 100NA.jpg
Πριν το φαρο εχει διασταυρωση για την γνωστη τον τελευταιο καιρο παραλια της Αχλας!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι ο φάρος της Φάσας. Ο φάρος της Φάσας είναι αυτός εδώ δεκατρία ναυτικά μίλια δυτικότερα στο δυτικό άκρο της ¶νδρου.

Αυτός είναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Γριά ή Γρηά στη θέση 37° 54,0' Β 24° 57,3' Α (δηλαδή εδώ στην ανατολική πλευρά του νησιού), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 86 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## zozef

οκ. Μπορει να εκανα λαθος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί εδώ το φάρο στην άκρα Γριά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και ένας φάρος του Σαρωνικού. Ακρωτήριο Κόγχη της Σαλαμίνας, ή αλλιώς ο φάρος των Περιστεριών. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37° 52,5'Ν, 23° 27'Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 33μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 9ν.μ.





> Ερωδιέ διάβασες το μυαλό μου κι έβαλες φωτογραφία του φάρου στην ¶κρα Κόγχη; Έχω περάσε από πολύ κοντά και δεν τοπν φωτογράφισα και τό έχω μετανοιώσει. Τον θυμήθηκα πρόσφατα από ένα σκίτσο στον πληγού του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (Mediteranian Piλot Vol IV) του 1968 που είναι ακριβώς πριν από το σκίτσο του φάρου στο Σουσάκι (το δσέιχνει και η αρίθμηση των σκίτσων. Το βάζω για ν αδουμε πως ήταν πριον από περίπου πενήντα χρόνια.
> Konkhi-1.jpg


Αφού είδαμε εδώ και μια φωτογραφία από ανατολικά ας δούμε το φάρο απο δυτικά κι ας συγκρίνουμε με το παραπάνω σκίτσο.
koghi.jpg
kokhimap.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο κόκκινος φάρος που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Ιεράπετρας. Οι συντεταγμένες του είναι 35° 0' Β 25° 44' Α. Είναι αναλάμπων ερυθρός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 9 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 4 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## erwdios

Ο πράσινος φανός που βρίσκεται στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο της Σούγιας Χανίων.

----------


## τοξοτης

Με αφορμή τα δύο δημοσιεύματα ( 373-374 ) του φίλου Erwdios θέλω να υποβάλλω ένα ερώτημα προς τους γνώστες :

Οι πράσινοι και κόκκινοι (φανοί) εισόδου και εξόδου λιμένος θεωρούνται και αυτοί φάροι ??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όλες οι φωτεινές ναυτιλιακές σημάνσεις λέγονται επίσημα πυρσοί και περιλαμβάνουν τους φάρους, τους φανούς (φανάρια) τα φαρόπλοια (καραβοφάναρα) και τους φωτοσημαντήρες (σημαδούρες).

Στη γενικότερη θεώρησή τους όλοι οι πυρσοί αναφέρονται σα φάροι και ειδικά για την λειτουργικότητά τους σαν φωτεινή σήμανση τη νύχτα  όλοι ονομάζοπνται φάροι. Αντίσοιχα η ναυτιλιακή έκδοση που περιγράφει τα χαρακτηριτικά των φωτεινών σημάνσεων (κα που χρησημοποιώ για να βρίσκω τα στοιχέια των φάρων εδώ) ονομάζεται φαροδείκτης, η αρμόδια υπηρεσία ονομάζεται υπηρεσία φάρων κ.λπ.

Όταν εξετάζουμε ειδικότερα τα χαρακκτηρηστικά μιας σήμανσης οι φάροι αποτελούν σημάνσςις που βοηθούν γενικότερα τη ναυσιπλοΐα, ενώ τα φανάρια αποτελούν πλευρικές σημάνσεις σε εισόδους λιμανιών διάυλων κ.λπ. ή επισημάινουν κάποιο μεμονομένο κίνδυνο. Γενικά (αλλά όχι πάντα) τα φανάρια δεν έχουν φωτοβολία πάνω από 10 μίλια.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάντα Κ Α Τ Α Τ Ο Π Ι Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο Τ Α Τ Ο Σ

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη

----------


## Express Pigasos

ο φαρος της Κογχης θα επισκευαστει αν ολα πανε καλα....σας το λεω απο πολυ πρωτο χερι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα φάρο στη είσοδο του Παγασητικού. Είναι ο φάρος στη νησίδα Αργυρόνησο, στη θέση 39° 01,0&#180; Β 23° 04,0&#180; Α (κάπου εδώ). Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περόδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 32 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 16 ναυτικά μίλια.
Argiromissos.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος στο βόρειο Ευβοϊκό. Ο φάρος στην άκρα Αρκίτσα στη θέση 38° 45,3&#180; Β 23° 02,0&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 15 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια. Είναι δηλαδή ορατός μέχρι την είσοδο του βορείου Ευβοϊκού. 
Arkitsa1.jpg
Arkitsa2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μια άλλη γωνία του φάρου, που ας σημειώσουμε κατοικείτε απο φαροφύλακα και την οικογένεια του

arkitsa.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προστέθηκε σε παλιότερο μήνυμα για το φάρο των Σπετσών μια φωτογραφία του φάρου από τα βόρεια όπως προσεγγίζει κάποιος το παλίο λιμάνι των Σπετσών. Μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο μήνυμα εδώ.

----------


## ιθακη

ο αγαπημενος μου φαρος της Πατρας...
DSCN3797a.jpg
μακαρι να ξαναλειτουργησει....σαν καφετερια με ποικιλιες..... :Cool:

----------


## trelaras

Αφου φιλε Γιωργο(ιθακη) ειναι ο αγαπημενος σου να βαλω αλλη μια ποιο κοντινη!Αφιερωμενη!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ο φαρος στην παραλια της Καυκαλιδας με φοντο το καστρο Χλεμουτσι !!!
IMG_2025.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Αφου φιλε Γιωργο(ιθακη) ειναι ο αγαπημενος σου να βαλω αλλη μια ποιο κοντινη!Αφιερωμενη!!!


σ ευχαριστω πολυ Φανη,βεβαια να διευκρινησω οτι ο φαρος της Πατρας μου αρεσε για την πολυ ωραια θεα που ειχε και για τις απιστευτες ποικιλιες που σερβηραν

για σενα ο μια φωτο που κατα τυχη πετυχα το φαρο του  Λαζαρετου αναμενο
DSCN3927a.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλημέρα..!!! Το κόκκινο του Πειραιά όπως το είδα το Σάββατο το πρωί !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

φάρος πειραιας.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ουαου....ετσι ηταν απο την πρωτη στιγμη του ατυχηματος η τωρα επεσε???

----------


## leo85

Από την στηγμή του ατυχήματος.......!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trelaras

Για το Νησος Ροδος δεν λετε?

----------


## ιθακη

ναι ναι,γι αυτο λεμε

----------


## sylver23

Στο Αντίρριο !

P2144538.jpg

----------


## leo85

Φάρος ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΚΕΑΣ.

φαρος αγιου νικολ&#94.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

;Έχουμε πει παλιότερα τα στοιχεία του



> Είναι ο φάρος του Αγίου Νικολάου στη θέση 37° 40.1'; B 24° 18.9' A, με εστιακό ύψος 32 m, λευκός αναλάμπων με δύο αναλαμπές του ενός δευτεςρολέπτου με 2 δευτερόλεπτα ανάμεσα στις δύο αναλαμπές, και περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, και είναι ορατός από 15 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν (2) Λ 10δ 32μ 15Μ). Το φώς του φάρου είναι ορατό από τη θάλασσα μόνο από τις διοπετεύσεις 062°~218° έτσι ένα καράβι που κατευθύνεται βόρεια παραπλέοντας τα δυτικά παράλια του νησιού αν βλέπει το φάρο πλησιάζει το λιμάνι.
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το περιοδικό Γεωτρόπιο της εφημερίδας Ελευθεροτυπίας του Σαββάτου 28-6-2008, είναι ο παλιότερος φάρος των Κυκλάδων και κατασκευάστηκε το 1831. Στη θέση του φάρου υπήρχε στην αρχαιότητα ναός του Ποσειδώνα.


lAVRIO.jpg
Ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδης αναφέρει ότι έιχε κατασκευαστεί με πρωτοβουλία του Δήμου της Κέας: "ευρίσκετο παρά το εκκλησίδιον του Αγίου Νικολάου, αριστερά τω εισπλεόντι τον ομώνυμον της Κεω λιμένα, η δε λειτουργία του αρξαμένη το 1831 μερίμνη και δαπάνη του δήμου."

Ενώ η γνωμοδοτική περί των φάρω επιτροπή το 1889 αναφέρει ότι ο φάρος ήταν πολύ χρήσιμος για τα πλοία που ταξίδευαν από Κωνσταντινούπολη προς Πειραιά.

----------


## zozef

Ο φαρος της Φασας στην Ανδρο
Αντίγραφο από IMG_8740NA.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε τα στοιχέια του φάρου της άκρας Φάσσας όπως τα έιχαμε δει παλιότερα



> Ας βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία του φάρου είναι στη θέση 37° 59,9' Β 24° 42,2' Α (δηλαδή εδώ, πιθανότατα λόγω διαφορετικού συστήματος αναφοράς μεταξύ των δορυφορικών φωτογραφιών και των ναυτικών χαρτών σε μερκατορική προβολή ο φάρος διακρίνεται κάτω και αριστερά από το σημείο). Είναι Αναλάμπων, λευκός με περίοδο δέκα δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 201 m από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια. (Αν λ 10δ 201μ 19Μ)
> Επειδή έχει μεγάλη φωτοβολία και οι γειτονικές ακτές της Άνδρου είναι ακατοίκητες χαρακτηρίζεται στους πλοηγούς φάρος προσγείωσης, όχι για τα αεροπλάνα αλλά για τα πλοία που πλέουν στο πέλαγος και πλησιάζουν τις ακτές (πρόσγεια) της Άνδρου. Το χειμώνα η φωτοβολία του μπορέι να είναι μικρότερη όταν καλύπτεται από σύννεφα, αλλά με αραιή συννεφιά προβάλλεται στα σύννεφα και φαίνεται από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση.
> Μαζί με τους φάρους της Νησίδας Μανδηλού και της Νησίδας Ντόρος (ίσως θα είναι εκεί η επόμενη "αποστολή") διευκολύνουν αυτούς που διαπλέουν το στενό Καφηρέα πιο γνωστό σαν Κάβο Ντόρο.
> Ας δουμε και πως ήταν πριν περίπου πενήντα χρόνια από σκίτσο του Πλοηγού του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 (Mediteranean Pilot Vol IV) που χρονολογήται από το 1959:
> Fassa.jpg


Μια φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο του Στυλιανού Λυκούδη "Ιστορικόν περι των Φάρων των Ελληνικών Ακτών"
Fassa2.jpg
Στο ίδιο βιβλίο διαβάζουμε ότι έιναι ο πρώτος κατοδιοπρικός φάρος της Ελλάδας (ο φάρος της Ψυττάλειας ήταν κατοδιοπτρικός αλλά ήταν σταθερός) και άναψε για πρώτη φορά στις 15/27 Φεβρουαρίου του 1856.

Ο φάρος στη δέυτερη φωτογραφία είναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Γριά.



> Αυτός είναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Γριά ή Γρηά στη θέση 37° 54,0' Β 24° 57,3' Α (δηλαδή εδώ στην ανατολική πλευρά του νησιού), είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 86 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια.


Ο δεύτερος αυτός φάρος έχει και αυτός μεγάλη σημασία για τη ναυσιπλοΐα και η σημασία του ήταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερη την εποχή που τα πλοία ήταν ιστιοφόρα ή μια μικρές μηχανές. Στην "Έκθεση περί του φωτισμού των ελληνικών παραλίων" του 1889 διαβάζουμε:
"Πέραν του Ακρωτηρίου Φάσσα δεν υπάρχει φάρος εν τοις Ελληνικοίς ύδασιν, ώστε τα ιστιοφόρα εκ Κωνσταντινουπόλεως ανερχόμενα δυσκόλωςεν καιρώ χειμώνος αναγνωρίζουσι τον Καφηρέα. Συχνάκις τα πλοία ταυτα υπό των ανέμων φέρονται προς Βορράν και συχνότερον υπό των ρευμάτων παρασύρονται προς Νότον και ναυαγούσιν εις τον κόλπον Βιτάλι της Ανδρου. Όθεν ανάγκη να φωταγωγηθώσι δύο σημεία, το μεν εις το Βόρειον μέρος, το δε εις το προς Μεσημβρίαν μέρος του στενού του Καφηρέως.Τα δύο ταύτα σημεία είναι το ακρωτήριον Λιθάρι εις το Νότιον μέρος της Σκύρου και το ακρωτήριον Γρηά (Gerias) προς Βορράν του λιμάνος της Ανδρου."

Όντως το ρέυμα έχει κατεύθυνση προς νότο και έχει ένταση γύρω στους τρεις κόμβους και με βοριάδες μπορέι να φτάσει τους πέντε κόμβους. Ο φάρος στην άκρα Γριά άναψε στις 23 Απριλίου του 1914.

Οι δύο φάροι σημειώνονται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη με τον αριθμό 1 ο φάρος της Φάσσας και με το 2 ο φάρος της άκρας Γριά.
Andros.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στη νησίδα Παραπόλα ή Βελοπούλα είναι σημαντικός φάρος για τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Είναι στη θέση 36° 55,7' Β 23° 27,2' Α, είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 112 μέτρα ονομαστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια (ΑνΛ(2)20δ112μ22Μ). Δεν είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 319° έως 342°, στον σκοτεινό τομέα αυτό βρίσκονται οι νησίδες καράβια περίπου 11 μίλια νοτιότερα από την Παραπόλα.
Ο φάρος κατασκευάστηκε το 1884 και άναψε για πρώτη φορά στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 1884. Η σημασία του φάρου για τη ναυσιπλοΐα φαίνεται στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από την "Έκθεση περί του φωτισμού των ελληνικών παραλίων" του 1889:

"Ο δια του Μαλέα διερχόμενος και διευθυνόμενος εις Σύρον ή Σμύρνην βλέπει μακρόθεν τον φάρον Παραπόλας και μετά τούτον επί των Ελληνικών υδάτων ουδένα άλλον συναντά ή επί τον επί του Γαιδουρονήσιον τον δεικνύοντα τον λιμένα της Σύρου."

Στον παρακάτω χάρτη βλέπουμε το κουμπάσο να δέιχνει την ονομαστική φωτοβολία του φάρου και την πορεία ενός βαποριού που πλέει προς Σύρο.
parapola.jpg
Την εποχή που τα βαπόρια δεν είχαν ραντάρ ή GPS ο φάρος της Παραπόλας ήταν το μοναδικό σημάδι για να ξέρουν οι ναυτικοί αν ακολουθούν τη σωστή πορεία και όχι προς κάποιο ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο. Μπορέιτε να δειτε την περιοχή στο χάρτη *εδώ*.

Ευχαριστώ τον Φίλιππο Δεμερτζή Μπούμπουλη για τις  παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του φάρου και του ερημονησιού της Παραπόλας.
522160_3835688173410_342144332_n.jpg 533459_3835275683098_1750343132_n.jpg 156199_3835265042832_1386456434_n.jpg 529725_3835314884078_1901774183_n.jpg

----------


## ithakos

DSC_6898.jpgΦάρος στο ακρωτήριο Δουκάτο στο νότιο τμήμα της Λευκάδος...(αλλιώς φανάρι της Νηράς)
Θα παρακαλούσα τους πιο έμπειρους κυρίους να δώσουν λεπτομέρειες για τις συντεταγμένες του φάρου και λεπτομέρειες γι αυτόν...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ωράια φωτογραφία φίλε ithakos! Τα χαρακτηριστικά του φάρου στον κάβο Δουκάτο τα έχουμε δει παλιότερα



> Συνεχίζουμε το ταξίδι στη Δυτική Ελλάδα και παρακάτω βλέπουμε το φάρο στο Ακρωτήρι Δουκάτο, ή Λευκάτα όπως λέγεται. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 38° 33,9'Ν, 20° 32,5Ε. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 70μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24ν.μ.
> 
> από τη θάλασσα...
> 
> 
> και από τη ξηρά...


Ας δούμε και μερικά ιστορικά στοιχεία ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδης αναφέρει ότι κατασκεάστηκε το 1889 και άναψε για πρώτη φορά την πρωτοχρονιά του 1890 (13 Ιανουαρίου με το νέο ημερολόγιο).
 Η επιτροπή που συνέταξε το 1889 την "Έκθεση περί του φωτισμού των Ελληνικών Παραλίων" αναφέρει για τις ανάγκες της ναυσιπλοΐας που επέβαλαν την κατασκευή του προτεινόμενου (τότε) φάρου:

"Ο εκ Κερκύρας ή Λευκάδος καταπλέων εις Πάτρας διέρχεται μεταξύ Λευκάδος και Κεφαληνίας και παρακάμπτει το μεσημβρινόν άκρον της Λευκάδος το απολήγον εις το Ακρωτήριον Δουκάτου (Κάβος της Κυράς, το παλαί ακρ. Λευκάτας).
Η προσπέλασις του ακρ. τούτου είνε δυσχερής εν καιρώ χειμώνος ένεκεν επικαθηζόμενης πυκνής ομίχλης και διότι το ακρωτήριον τούτο προβαλλόμενον επί των νήσων Αρκούδι, Άτοκον και Ιθάκην φαίνεται μη απολήγον εις την θάλασσα αλλά συνεχιζόμενον με τας νήσους ταύτας. Επάναγκες άρα θεωρείται να φωταγωγηθή το ακρωτήριον τούτο, δι' ο και προτείνομεν την ίδρυσιν φάρου τρίτης τάξεως με φως λευκόν σταθερόν ποικιλλόμενον δι' αναλαμπών λευκών ανά παν λεπτόν. Ο φάρος αναφθήσεται εντός του έτους τούτου" 
(Δηλαδή το 1889 που συντάχτηκε η έκθεση).

Doukato.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη (και ο υπόλοιπος)

----------


## ithakos

Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τον φάρο στην Φάσσα της Άνδρου τον θυμηθήκαμε λίγο παραπάνω (στην προηγούμενη σελίδα) με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου zozef .
Ας δούμε τον άλλο φάρο που διευκολύνει τα βαπόρια που περνάνε από το στενό του Κάβο Ντόρου ή στενού Καφηρέα. Είναι ο φάρος στο νησάκι Μαντηλού είναι στο στίγμα 37° 56,0 ́ Β 24° 31,0 ́ Α, είναι αναλάμπων με τρεις λευκές αναλαμπές κάθε 20 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 85 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 15 ναυτικά μίλια.

Ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδης αναφέρει ότι η κατασκευή του υπαγορέυτηκε από το μεγάλο εστιακό ύψος τους φάρου της Φάσσας που έιχε αποτέλεσμα όταν έιχε χαμηλά σύννεφα να μην φάινεται. Συγκεκριμένα γράφει:

"Αλλά προς ελλάττωσιν του μειονεκτήματος τούτου και όπως φωτισθή πληρέστερον το στενόν Άνδρου - Καφηρέως, ελατωθώσι δε άμα αι πιθανότητες της διασταυρώσεως των πορέιών των αντιπλεόντων πλοίων, αίτινα εις μέγαν αριθμόν διαπλέουσι το στενόν τούτο κατευθυνόμενα προς Ελλήσποντον ή αντιστρόφως, απεφασίσθη η ανέγερσις ετέρου φάρου συζυγούς προς τον της Φάσσας, επί της νησίδος Μανδήλι, προς νότον του ακρωτηρίου Γεραιστού κειμένης."

Όπως μας λέει ο Στυλισνός Λυκούδης παραπάνω ο φάρος δίνει ένα δεύτερο σημείο στα καράβια ώστε να χαράζουν την πορεία τους μια και το μοναδικό σημείο του φάρου της Φάσσας θα ανάγκαζε τα καράβια να κινούνται σε κοντινές πορείες. Βλέπουμε δηλαδή την πρώτη ιδέα του διαχωρισμού της κυκλοφορίας.

Mandilou.jpg MandilouC.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τη διατήρηση της κληρονομιάς των φάρων και τη σημασία τους όχι μόνα σαν ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα αλλά και σαν στοιχείων πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς της έχουμε συζητήσει σε αυτό το θέμα. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το αντικείμανο σεμιναρίου από τη Διεθνή Ένωση Φαρικών Αρχών (International Association of Marine Aids to Navigation and Lighthouse Authorities – IALA).

Στις 3 – 7 Ιουνίου 2013, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το διεθνές σεμινάριο της  IALA (International Association of Marine Aids to Navigation and  Lighthouse Authorities) με τίτλο “Preservation of Lighthouse Heritage”,  σε συνεργασία με την Υπηρεσία Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, υπό την  αιγίδα του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης, του Ναυτικού  Μουσείου Ελλάδος και του «Ιδρύματος Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη».

Πρεισσότερες πληροφορίες *εδώ* και *εδώ* αλλά και στις συνημμένες ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το φάρο Αρμενιστής της Μυκόνου συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ*.

Στο *θέμα για το ναυάγιο του SS Volta* που ήταν η αφορμή για την κατασκευή του έβλαε ο Ellinis το παρακάτω μήνυμα 



> Στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr στη Μύκονο, όσοι επισκεφτήκαμε το Ναυτικό Μουσείο είδαμε το τμήμα από το φάρο του Αρμενιστή που εκτίθεται εκεί. Στη βάση του υπάρχει και μια επιγραφή που αναφέρει οτι η αφορμή για την κατασκευή του ήταν το ναυάγιο του VOLTA.
> 
> P1010029.jpgP1010027.jpg


Είναι το πρώτο οπτικό του φάρου που διατηρείται μέχρι σήμερα στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Αιγαίου. Το οπτικό αυτό λειτούργησς για σχεδόν 100 χρόνια από το 1891 μέχρι τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 198ο που αντικαταστάθηκε με το σημερινό. Και συνεχίζει αν λειτουργέι αφού καθε βράδυ ανάβει στον περίβολο του ναυτικού Μουσείου Αιγαίου.

Ο Στυλιανός Λυκούδης επιβεβαιώνει τα λεγόμενα της επιγραφής ότι οπτικό πριν έλθει στην Ελλάδα έιχε εκτεθεί στην έκθεση του Παρισιού του 1889 (ειναι η έκθεση για την οποία κατασκευάστηκε ο Πύργος του Άιφελ) και είχε βραβευτεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (εκεί στο παταράτσο) βλέπουμε το κόκκινο φανάρι στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας
Aegina3.jpg
Είναι  στο 37° 44,7' Β 23° 25,5' Α, είναι σταθερό κόκκινο με εστιακό ύψος 7 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία τέσσερα ναυτικά μίλια.
Aegina1.jpg
Θα έχει δίκιο να ρωτήσει κάποιος γιατί να ασχοληθούμε με ασήμαντο φανάρι χωρίς κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Όμως το σημαντικό είναι το κατάλευκο εκκλησάκι του Άη Νικόλα του Θαλασσινού που διακρίνεται και στη φωτογραφία και στο χάρτη. Στο εκκλησάκι αυτό τοποθετήθηκε επί Καποδίστρια ο πρώτος φάρος του Ελληνικού Κράτους. ¨οπως βλέπουμε και στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα αγγλικού φαροδείκτη του 1862 ο πρώτος εκείνος φάρος ήταν σταθερός λευκός με φωτοβολία ίδια με το σημερινό φανάρι. 
LightList.jpg
Πηγή
Ο εγγλέζος έχει κάνει λάθος στο στίγμα  κάπο δυο στάδια, αναμενόμενο με τα μέσα της εποχής και από το ότι θα πρέπει να του το μετέφερε κάποιος καπετάνιος αλλά περιγράφει ακριβώς την τοποθεσία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο φαρος του Αγιου Νικολαου στην Κεα

_P6080093.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε την δουλειά που έχουν κάνει μία ομάδα φοιτητών για την αναστήλωση του φάρου του Γαυρίου..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ο φάρος στην άκρα Ντάνα του Πόρου είναι στη θέση 37° 31,7&#180; Β 23° 25,6&#180; Α (δηλαδή εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός και ερυθρός με περίοδο 4 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 31 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 ναυτικά μίλια το λευκό και 5 ναυτικά μίλια το κόκκινο. Ο λευκός τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 026° έως 200° και από 209° έως 266° ενώ ο κόκκινος τομέας είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 200° έως 209° (δηλαδή για 9°). Ο κόκκινος τομέας καλύπτει τη βραχονησίδα Πετροκάραβο.
> 
> Ο φάρος οδηγεί τα πλοία στον όρμο Πώγωνος που σχηματίζεται από τον όρμο Βίδι και το λιμάνι του Πόρου. Ο όρμος είναι από τα ασφαλέστερα φυσικά λιμάνια του Αιγαίου. Δυστυχώς ο παλίος πέρινος δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια και στη θέση του έχει μπει σιδηρόπλεχτος οβελός όπως φαίνεται, ελπίζω να αναπαλιωθείκαι να λειτουργήσει ξανά.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138348


Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο φάρος στην άκρα Ντάνα του Πόρου έχει τεθεί και πάλι σε λειτουργία. Το βέβαιο πάντως είναι ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί ο σιδηρόπλεχτος οβελός, όπως βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτό από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο.

Poros_1.jpg
_Ντάνα - Πόρος_

Έχω την εντύπωση, ότι παρ' όλη την άψογη κυριολεκτικά δουλειά που έχει γίνει στο παρόν θέμα, οι δύο παρακάτω φάροι δεν έχουν αναφερθεί μέχρι σήμερα (εκτός και αν μου ...διέφυγαν).

Ο πρώτος στη Σκιάθο, τον συναντάμε στα αριστερά μας στην πορεία με το πλοίο της γραμμής, φεύγοντας από την Σκιάθο προς Σκόπελο. Βρίσκεται επί της βραχονησίδας Ρέπι σε γεωγραφικό πλάτος 39ο 08' 48" και  γεωγραφικό μήκος 23ο 31' 42". Κατασκευάστηκε το _1914_, το  ύψος του πέτρινου κυλινδρικoύ πύργου είναι 15,1 μέτρα, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 42 μέτρα και η φωτοβολία  του 16 ναυτικά μίλια.

Skiathos_1.jpg___Skiathos_2.jpg
_Ρέπι - Σκιάθος_

Και ο δεύτερος στη νότια Σέριφο, στο ακρωτήριο Σπαθί, σε γεωγραφικό πλάτος 37ο 11' 45" και  γεωγραφικό μήκος 24ο 49' 68". Κατασκευάστηκε το _1901_. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 12 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 61 μέτρα.

Serifos_1.jpg___Serifos_2.jpg
_Σπαθί - Σέριφος_

----------


## flamingo

Έκθεση φωτογραφίας του Βαγγέλη Ρασσιά "Φάροι και φαροφύλακες των Ελληνικών θαλασσών" στην πινακοθήκη Γρηγοριάδη, Μ.Αντύπα 18, Ν.Ηράκλειο. Τα εγκαίνια την Τετάρτη 5 Μαρτίου στις 20.00.
http://www.pinakothiki.eu/index.php?page=7&id=76

----------


## Gallos952

*Nice beach animation under the huge 
faros of Alexandroupolis.*
JF@Paris.fr

Alexandroupolis Beach & Faros.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είδαμε *εδώ* δυο φάρους στην Ολλανδία που με την ευθυγράμμισή τους οδηγούν τους ναυτικούς στην ασφαλή πορεία.
Ας δούμε και δύο τέτοιους φάρους στην Ελλάδα στο στενό της Πρέβεζας
Ο πρώτος είναι στη θέση 38° 56,66' Β 020° 45,67' Α, είναι σπινθηρίζων κίτρινος (δηλαδή έχει γρήγορες κίτρινες αναλαμπές), έχει εστιακό ύψος 5 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7 ναυτικά μίλια. Για τη μέρα έχει ένα κίτρινο τρίγωνο με την κορυφή προς τα πάνω.
DSC09579.jpgDSC09577.jpgDSC09574.jpg
Ο δεύτερος είναι 338 μετρά σε διόπτευση 66° από τον πρώτο στη θέση 38° 56,74' Β 020° 45,89' Α, είναι κίτρινος μακράς αναλαμπής, με περίοδο 6 δευτερόλεπτα ενώ η αναλαμπή κρατά 2,5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 9 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 7 ναυτικά μίλια. Για τη μέρα έχει ένα κίτρινο τρίγωνο με την κορυφή προς τα κάτω.
DSC09580.jpg
Η ευθυγράμμιση τους δείχνει την πορεία 66° που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ο ναυτικός για να είναι στο δίαυλο που οδηγεί στο στενό της Πρέβεζας. Δηλαδή αν βλέπει ο ναυτικός τους δύο φάρους τον ένα πάνω από το άλλο ή τη μέρα τα δύο τρίγωνα να ακουμπούν το ένα με το άλλο κορυφή με κορυφή ακολουθεί ασφαλή πορεία και σε συνδυασμό με τις σημαδούρες δεξιά και αριστερά ξέρει ότι είναι στο δίαυλο και δεν κινδυνεύει να πέσει στα ρηχά που έχει δεξιά και αριστερά (η τελευταία κόκκινη σημαδούρα που φαίνεται στο απόσπασμα χάρτη διακρίνεται σε μια από τις φωτογραφίες του πρώτου φάρου).
0203_01-2.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο μικρό δυτικό νησάκι του συμπλέγματος Ακραδιές βόρεια από τον Κόλπο της Μήλου. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1892. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 46,5'Β και 24° 23,2'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 8 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 77μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 10ν.μ. 
100_7226.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι της Μήλου συναντάμε στην αριστερή πλευρά του κόλπου τον φάρο "Μπομπάρδα". Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 43,1'Β και 24° 26,8'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό ύψος είναι 40μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 12ν.μ.
100_7302.jpg100_7300.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο Ακρωτήριο Σπαθί της Σερίφου και τον συναντάμε προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι της από τα δυτικά. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1901. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 37° 06,4'Β και 24° 30,2'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με τρεις αναλαμπές και περίοδο 30 δευτερόλεπτα, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 67μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19ν.μ. 

100_6964.jpg100_6965.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο σιδερένιος φάρος που βρίσκεται στο Ακρωτήριο Πελεκούδα στα Πολλώνια της Μήλου και σηματοδοτεί το δίαυλο μεταξύ Μήλου - Κιμώλου. Βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες 36° 46,1'Β και 24° 31,4'Α. Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, το εστιακό του ύψος είναι 15μ. και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 5ν.μ. 

100_7392.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την Κυριακή 17 Αυγούστου 2014 θα εορταστεί η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Φάρων,  που έχει ως σκοπό την ενημέρωση των πολιτών αναφορικά με την προσφορά  των Φαροφυλάκων, καθώς και την ανάδειξη της σημασίας  των Φάρων και των  υπολοίπων ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στη Ναυσιπλοΐα.             Στο πλαίσιο του εν λόγω εορτασμού, θα είναι επισκέψιμοι από το  κοινό την Κυριακή 17 Αυγούστου 2014 και από ώρας 10:00 έως 22:00 οι  ακόλουθοι Φάροι:
             α. Αλεξανδρούπολης
             β. Κακής Κεφαλής Ευβοίας
             γ. Ακρ. Μαλέα Λακωνίας
             δ. Ακρ. Ταίναρο Λακωνίας
             ε. Κοκκινόπουλο Ψαρρών
             στ. Κόπραινας Άρτας
             ζ. Καστρί Οθονών
             η. Κόρακα Πάρου
             θ. Μουδάρι Κυθήρων
             ι. Ντάνα Πόρου
             ια. Σίγγρι Μυτιλήνης
             ιβ. Τρίκκερι Μαγνησίας
Πηγή

Οπότε έχουμε μια ευκαρία να δούμε από κοντά μερικούς φάρους που συζητήσαμε για αυτούς σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά και κάποιους που δεν τους έχουμε αναφέρει.

----------


## sv1xv

Επίσης σε πολλούς φάρους παγκοσμίως το διήμερο θα εγκατασταθούν ερασιτεχνικοί σταθμοί ασυρμάτου και θα διεξάγουν ραδιοεπικοινωνίες στα βραχέα. Μια ομάδα από την Ρόδο θα εκπέμπει από τον φάρο της νησίδας Στρογγυλη κοντά στο Καστελόριζο με διακριτικό κλήσεως SZ5RDS/P. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα του ILLW *http://www.illw.net/*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Παναγιώτη που το ζήτησε.
Ο φάρος βρίσκετε στο Άκρα Δρέπανο (όπως μου είπε), λίγο πριν το Ρίο. Ένα σημείο με αρκετές προσχώσεις και αρκετά επικίνδυνο για τη ναυσιπλοΐα, όπως βλέπετε έχουν τοποθετήσει και μία ....ψείρα (όπως άκουσα να τη λένε) όταν πήγα με το Τελαμών στο Ρίο. Περισσότερα στοιχεία από τον Παναγιώτη.  

ΨΑΘΟΠΥΡΓΟΣ 01 31-10-2014.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έιπαμε έιναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Δρέπανο. Είναι στο στίγμα 38° 20,35 Β 021 51,05 Α, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 10 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 22 ναυτικά μίλια. Η τσαμαδούρα έχει πράσινο φως και περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα και είναι στην άκρη της αμμούδας που εκτείνεται 3 στάδια από τον κάβο.

Ο φάρος οδηγέι τα βαπόρια που κατευθύνονται από το στενό του Ρίου Αντιρίου προς Κόρινθο.

Στην "Έκθεση περί του φωτισμού των ελληνικών παραλίων" του 1889 διαβάζουμε:
"Μετά τούτον [σσ το φαρο του Αντιρίου] συναντόμεν την σύρτην Δρεπάνου επί της μεσημβρινής ακτής και την του Μόρνου επί της βορείας αίτινες σπουδαίως απειλούσι του ναυτιλλομένους. Τα δύω ταυτα σημεία είσι φωταγωγημένα, αλλ' οι ναυτιλλόμενοι παραπονούνται δια την μικράν έντασιν των πυρσών τούτων. Αναγκαιον όθεν θεωρούμεν τα φωτιστικά ταυτα μηχανήματα ν' αντικατασταθώσιν δι' αλλων ισχυροτέρων και το του Δρεπάνου να γείνη πράσινον προς αποφυγήν συγχύσεως."

Ο φάρος που είχε προτείνει η επιτροπή τοποθετήθηκε το 1899 και ειχε μια πράσινη και μια λευκή αναλαμπή και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11 ναυτικά μίλια, σύμφωνα με το Στυλιανό Λυκούδη.
Drepano.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Αρχαίας Επιδαύρου δεν είναι ενα συνηθισμένο φανάρι λιμανιού αφού έχει τομέα που κατευθύνει τα πλεούμενα που μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι για να περάσουν από τη δίοδο ανάμεσα στα ρηχά που  κάποτε ήταν οι μόλοι του αρχαίου λιμανιού της Επιδαύρου.

Είναι στο στίγμα 37° 38,28'  Β 023° 09',49 Α, είναι αναλάμπων κόκκινος με περίοδο τρία δευτερόλεπτα, ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια κι εστιακό ύψος 8 μέτρα.
 Είναι ορατός από τις διοπτεύσεις από τη θάλασσα από 253° μέχρι 280°. Έτσι αν βλέπει κάποιος τον φάρο και είναι ανάμεσα στα δύο φανάρια που ειναι στα ανοιχτά είναι στον ασφαλή δίαυλο. Τα φανάρρια στα ανοιχτά έχουν γρήγορες αναλαμπές, έχουν και τα δύο ονομαστική φωτοβολία 3 ναυτικά μίλια και είναι το πράσινο στο στίγμα 37° 38,4' Β 023° 09,7' Α και εστιακό ύψος 3,4 μέτρα και το κόκκινο στο στίγμα 37° 38,3' Β 023° 09,7' Α και εστιακό ύψος 5,2 μέτρα. 
Epidhavros1.jpgEpidhavros2.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Διαβάζοντας για το φάρο στο λιμάνι της αρχαίας Επιδαύρου και βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία, θυμήθηκα ένα περιβαλλοντικό πρόγραμμα που εκπόνησαν στο γυμνάσιο της κόρης μου με θέμα τη φωτορύπανση.
Ένα απ'τα θέματα που ασχολήθηκαν ήταν το κατά πόσο τα έντονα και πολύχρωμα φώτα στις παραλίες  δυσκολεύουν τον εντοπισμό των φάρων στην είσοδο των λιμανιών. 
Αυτή ήταν και είναι και δική μου απορία. Δεν κατέληξαν σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα.
 Η δική σας εμπειρία τι λέει?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων (16 Αυγούστου) θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί αύριο απ' τις 08:00 έως τις 14:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:

Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Αυλίδα (Βοιωτία), Βασιλίνα (Εύβοια), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Γερογόμπος (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Πάτρα), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Κασσάνδρα (Χαλκιδική), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία), Κερί (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Λάκκα (Παξοί), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μαλαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Σκινάρι (Ζάκυνθος), Ψαρομύτα (Φωκίδα), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Δουκάτο (Λευκάδα), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα) και Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα).

Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στη ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στους φάρους και τα άλλα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα είναι αφιερωμένο το τελευταίο (Οκτώβριος 2015) τεύχος του δικτυακού περιοδικού The Navigator. Στγα άρθρα του αναλύςεται η χρησιμότητα των φάρων ακόμα και στην εποχή του GPS. 
Στο περιοδικό βλέπουμε και εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία των φάρων που θα ήταν καλό να τις δούημε και στην Ελλάδα, όπως οι λάμπες LED στους φάρους που βελτιώνουν κατά πολύ την απόδοσή τους και ο εφοδιασμός των φάρων με AIS ώστε να φάινονται στο ARPA και στα ECDIS. Το δεύτερο δίνει τη δυνα΄τοτητα να δημιουργούνται και "εικονικά ναυτιλιακά βοθήματα" δηλαδή να εκπέμπεται ένα σήμα AIS στη θέση κάποιο υ ναυτιλιακού κινδύνου που προέκυψε (πχ κάποιο ναυάγιο) και αν το βλέπουν οι ναυτικοί.
Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το περιοδικό *εδώ* ονλάιν ή στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες συντήρησης και αποκατάστασης των φθορών που έχει υποστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια ο ιστορικός φάρος του Αρμενιστή στη Μύκονο. 

Σκοπός της Κοινωφελούς Δημοτικής Επιχείρησης Περιβάλλοντος, Παιδείας & Ανάπτυξης Μυκόνου, καθώς και της δημοτικής αρχής του νησιού είναι ο φάρος να λειτουργεί και σαν μουσειακός χώρος ανοικτός προς το κοινό, ενώ θα μπορούν να φιλοξενούνται και διάφορες πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις.

Βίντεο απ' την εξέλιξη των εργασιών: 
https://vimeo.com/142232922

----------


## SteliosK

Ας δουμε και τον φάρο στο Ακρωτήρι της Σαντορίνης

Βρίσκεται σε στίγμα 36°21'.47"B / 25°21'31"A και στο χάρτη τον διαβάζουμε *Fl.5s 100m 24M* ή *Aν (1) Λ 5 δ 100μ 24Μ* που σημαίνει 
ότι είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 5 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 100 μέτρα και φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια.

sk_1040.jpg sk_1041.jpg

ak.akrotiri.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε κουβεντι΄'ασει παλιότερα για το φάρο στον κάβο Παππά στην Ικαρία:



> ΦΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΒΟ ΠΑΠΑ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ
> 
> πηγη-απο ιντερνετ-δεν θυμαμαι απο που


 



> *ΦΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΣ (ΙΚΑΡΙΑ) - LIGHTHOUSE PAPAS* 
>  
>  
> 
> *Ο φάρος αυτός πρωτολειτούργησε το 1890 από την Γαλλική εταιρεία φάρων.* Το ύψος του κυλινδρικού του πύργου είναι 11 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 65 μέτρα.
> Η παράδοση λέει  ότι οφείλει το όνομά του στον πάπα που κάποτε κινδύνεψε να ναυαγήσει  στην θαλλάσια περιοχή της Ικαρίας απέναντι από τον φάρο. Εντάχθηκε στο  Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυο μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους του 1912-13





> Η  επίσκεψη που κάναμε με τον Θανάση στον Φάρο του Κάβο Πάπα ήταν κάτι το διαφορετικό και μαγευτικό.
> Η θέα στο δυτικότερο άκρο του νησιού με τα αερίδια που ασπρίζουν την θάλασσα και τα απόκρυμνα βουνά είναι καταπληκτική.
> Ο φάρος επίσης ένα κομψοτέχνημα.
> Είναι ο παλαιότερος των βαλκανίων (ή απο τους παλαιότερους) και αναφέρεται ως ο μεγαλύτερος στην Ελλάδα,λογικά σε φωτοβολία (25ν.μ.)
> Λειτουργεί πλέον με ρεύμα και διαθέτει 4 φαροφύλακες-Δύο προισταμένους και δύο υπαλλήλους ,που εναλλάσονται σε βάρδιες.
> Επίσης θεωρείται και φυλάκιο του ναυτικού και έχει δύο φαντάρους.
> Πρωτολειτούργησε το 1886 και το όνομά του λένε οτι το πήρε απο έναν Παπα που ναυάγησε στην περιοχή.
> ¶λλοι λένε οτι σώθηκαν όλοι αλλά κάποιος απο τα μέρη αυτά μου είπε:
> Πηρε το όνομα απο τον πάπα που ναυάγησε εκεί και ήταν ο π...ης ο μόνος που σώθηκε.
> ...





> Η επίσκεψη στον Φάρο στον Κάβο του Πάππα στην Ικαρία ήταν το κάτι άλλο... Θα το χαρακτήριζα ταξίδι στο παρελθόν... Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μια ναυτική χώρα αυτό το αριστούργημα στην άκρη του πουθενά... Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μου τον Συλβέστρο που μου χάρισε αυτήν την ευκαιρία και του χαρίζω αυτήν την φωτογραφία !
> 
> Κάβος του Πάππα...





> Είναι στη θέση 37° 30,8' Β 25° 58,8' Α (κάπου εδώ) είναι αναλάμπων λευκός, με περίοδο 20 δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 75 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 25 ναυτικά μίλια (!!!), είναι ορατός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα από 278° έως 158°. Πρέπει να είναι το σημαντικότερο ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για την προσέγγιση της Ικαρίας από δυτικά.





> Πολυ σωστά Παναγιώτη βάζεις 3 θαυμαστικά στο 25 μιλια φωτοβολία.Από ότι ξέρω είναι απο τους λίγους με τόσα μίλια φωτοβολία.
> Οποιος ταξιδεύει απο Μυκονο προς Ικαρία μπορεί να το παρατηρήσει αυτό.
> Μόλις ξεπεράσει το πλοίο την Μύκονο στο δεξί του χέρι είναι κάτι βραχονησίδες (ανατολικα δηλ της μυκόνου) οπου έχουν και ένα φανό.
> Από εκείνο το σημείο ήδη βλέπεις την αναλαμπή του φάρου του κάβο πάππα.Η απόσταση απο αυτό το σημείο είναι 22-23 μίλια.Λογικά απο τα ανατολικά βουνά της μυκόνου πρέπει να φαίνεται.


Την παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων έιχε η ΕΡΤ την ταινία "Το φως που Σβήνει" της οποία πολλές σκηνές έχουν γυριστέι στο φάρο στον κάβο Παππά.
Μπορέιτε να δειτε την ταινία και στο youtube

----------


## sv1xv

Ayvalik AIS beacon par SV1XV, on ipernity




> ... ο εφοδιασμός των φάρων με AIS ώστε να φάινονται στο ARPA και στα ECDIS. Το δεύτερο δίνει τη δυνα΄τοτητα να δημιουργούνται και "εικονικά ναυτιλιακά βοθήματα"...


Στην φωτογραφία αυτή που αρχικά δημοσιεύθηκε στο panoramio βλέπετε ένα πομπό AIS ειδικά για τέτοιος σκοπούς στην Τουρκική ακτή στο Αϊβαλί. Είναι στη θέση ερειπωμένου παλαιού οικίσκου, πιθανώς φάρου και τροφοδοτείται με φωτοβολταϊκά. Αν επισκεφθείτε την περιοχή στο marinetraffic.com θα δείτε τις σχετικές ενδείξεις.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ απ' τη SONY για τους Φάρους της πατρίδος μας! Όποιος αγαπά αυτά τα κτίσματα δεν πρέπει να το χάσει με τίποτα!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpsH0zmn9iE

----------


## Zthemelina

Φαρος στο ακρωτηρι της Παρου
287.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

Ο ΦΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΚΡΑΝΑΗ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΘΕΙΟ

Picture 633.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Φαρος στο ακρωτηρι της Παρου
> 287.jpg


Είναι ο φάρος στην άκρα Κόρακας 




> Μια και έχουμε και δεύτερη φωτογραφία του Φέρου  στην ¶κρα Κόρακας της Πάρου από το Νίκο, ας θυμίσω την παλιότερη  (πατήστε στο όνομα του συνημμένου αρχείου) και τη σημασία του φάρου για  τη ναυσιπλοΐα. Και μια διόρθωση ο φάρος είναι Mακράς Αναλαμπής δηλαδή η  αναλαμπή κρατα από δύο δευτερόλεπτα και πάνω, στο συγκεκριμένο κρατά δύο  δευτερόλεπτα. Διορθώθηκε και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
> 
> 
> E 4290 Ο φάρος στην ¶κρα Κόρακας το βορειοανατολικό άκρο του νησιού στη θέση 37° 09',3 Β 25° 13',5 Α. *Μκ Αν* Λ 12δ 60μ 14Μ. Δηλαδή Δηλαδή είναι *μακράς αναλαμπής*,  λευκός με περίοδο 12 δευτερόλεπτα έχει εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα από την  επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και ονοματική φωτοβολία 14 ναυτικά μίλια. Εκτός  από το ότι σημαίνει τον κάβο ορίζει και το δυτικό άκρο του όρμου της  Νάουσας που αποτελέι ένα από τα καλύτερα αγκυροβόλια των  Κυκλάδων.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11716[/QUOTE]

----------


## maria korre

Ο φάρος στο ακρωτήρι Τάμελος στα νότια της Κέας!

DSC04712.jpg DSC04714.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων που έχει θεσπιστεί να εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο την τρίτη Κυριακή του Αυγούστου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 21 Αυγούστου απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 19:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:

Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Αυλίδα (Βοιωτία), Βασιλίνα (Εύβοια), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Γερογόμπος (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Πάτρα), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Κασσάνδρα (Χαλκιδική), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία), Κερί (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Λάκκα (Παξοί), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μελαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Σκινάρι (Ζάκυνθος), Σουσάκι (Κορινθία), Σπαθί (Σέριφος), Ψαρομύτα (Φωκίδα), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Αλεξανδρούπολης (Αλεξανδρούπολη), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα), Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα), Θεσσαλονίκης (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μονεμβασιάς (Λακωνία) και Ντάνα (Πόρος).

Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στη ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.

Επίσης, θα είναι προσβάσιμος για το κοινό και ο φάρος Μουδαρίου (Κύθηρα) από 09:30 έως 21:30.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων που έχει θεσπιστεί να εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο την τρίτη Κυριακή του Αυγούστου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 21 Αυγούστου απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 19:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:
> 
> Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Αυλίδα (Βοιωτία), Βασιλίνα (Εύβοια), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Γερογόμπος (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Πάτρα), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Κασσάνδρα (Χαλκιδική), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία), Κερί (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Λάκκα (Παξοί), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μελαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Σκινάρι (Ζάκυνθος), Σουσάκι (Κορινθία), Σπαθί (Σέριφος), Ψαρομύτα (Φωκίδα), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Αλεξανδρούπολης (Αλεξανδρούπολη), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα), Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα), Θεσσαλονίκης (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μονεμβασιάς (Λακωνία) και Ντάνα (Πόρος).
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στη ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.
> 
> Επίσης, θα είναι προσβάσιμος για το κοινό και ο φάρος Μουδαρίου (Κύθηρα) από 09:30 έως 21:30.


Στη παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα , σχετική και αυτή με το θέμα , εμφανίζονται αρκετοί απο τους αναφερόμενους φάρους τους οποίους σίγουρα έχουμε δει ξανά , απλά εδώ είναι μαζεμένοι.
http://www.newsbeast.gr/weekend/arth...us-tis-elladas

----------


## maria korre

Παγκόσμια ημέρα φάρων αύριο!
 Αυτή την εποχή διαβάζω ένα υπέροχο βιβλίο.<Ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα με 27 διηγήματα> εκδόσεις Κοχλίας. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά υπάρχει και το διήγημα του* Κωστή Μπαστιά, Κάβο-Μαλιάς.* Αναζητήστε το στο Google και αφιερώστε λίγο χρόνο να το διαβάσετε. Πράγματι αξίζει!

----------


## Nautilia News

*21 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ: ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΑΡΩΝ. Η ιστορία του φαρόπλοιου “ΩΡΙΩΝ”*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων που έχει θεσπιστεί να εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο την τρίτη Κυριακή του Αυγούστου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα και φέτος στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 20 Αυγούστου απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 20:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:

Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Γερογόμπος (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Πάτρα), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Κασσάνδρα (Χαλκιδική), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία), Κερί (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μελαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Μουδάρι (Κύθηρα), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Κόρακας (Πάρος), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Αλεξανδρούπολης (Αλεξανδρούπολη), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα), Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα) και Μονεμβασιάς (Λακωνία).

Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στην ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την πολυετή προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη επισκεύασε και αναπαλαίωσε τους πετρόκτιστους φάρους του Ταίναρου, του Μαλέα και της Ντάνας Πόρου.

Η αφοσίωση του «Ιδρύματος Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη» στον Πολιτισμό και στη Ναυτιλία οδηγεί εδώ και χρόνια σε μία αντιμετώπιση της πολιτιστικής και ναυτιλιακής μας κληρονομιάς ως ζωντανού οργανισμού, του οποίου η συντήρηση συμβάλλει στη σύγχρονη εξέλιξή μας και αποτελεί σημαντικό σκοπό του Ιδρύματος.Για το λόγο αυτό, τον Απρίλιο του 2008, το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ιδρύματος αποφάσισε την πλήρη ανακαίνιση και αποκατάσταση του Φάρου του Ακρωτηρίου Ταινάρου. Επρόκειτο για το πρώτο βήμα ενός ευρύτερου σχεδίου για την ανάδειξη των πέτρινων φάρων της Ελλάδας. Η αποκατάσταση και η επαναφορά ενός σπουδαίου μνημείου της ευρύτερης πολιτισμικής μας παράδοσης είναι έργο που αποτελεί σταθμό στη συμβολή του Ιδρύματος στον Πολιτισμό και στη Ναυτιλία.*Ανακαίνιση-Αποκατάσταση Φάρου Ακρωτηρίου Ταινάρου*Το 2008 το «Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη» αποφάσισε τη χρηματοδότηση της νέας αποκατάστασης. Μετά από συνεννοήσεις με τα Υπουργεία Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Εθνικής ¶μυνας, το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και την Υπηρεσία Φάρων, συζητήθηκαν οι λεπτομέρειες, ο τρόπος επισκευής και χρηματοδότησης, η επιλογή του αρχιτέκτονα και των συνεργείων και καθορίστηκε το πρόγραμμα των επόμενων ενεργειών.Μετά από τη μετάβαση του αρχιτέκτονα Δημήτρη Ευταξιόπουλου στον Φάρο του Ταινάρου, της πρώτης δηλαδή τοποθεσίας στο σχέδιο αποκατάστασης, ακολούθησαν αποτύπωση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης και, σε συνεργασία με την Υπηρεσία Φάρων, δημιουργία πλήρους σειράς σχεδίων εκτέλεσης. Η τελική μελέτη εγκρίθηκε από το Ίδρυμα καθώς και από την Υπηρεσία Φάρων, ενώ δόθηκε και έγκριση από την Υπηρεσία Νεωτέρων Μνημείων Πάτρας με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης.Ακρωτήριο Ταίναρο
Ο φάρος του Ταινάρου μετά την αποκατάσταση

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ανακαίνιση-Αποκατάσταση Φάρου Ακρωτηρίου Μαλέα*Ο ιστορικός πετρόκτιστος Φάρος του Μαλέα δεσπόζει στο νοτιότερο άκρο της Πελοποννήσου, στο ομώνυμο ακρωτήριο, από το 1883. Το όνομά του είναι στενά συνυφασμένο με τον κίνδυνο, καθώς ο διάπλους του Μαλέα αποτελούσε ανέκαθεν εφιάλτη για τους ναυτικούς.Οι εργασίες στον Φάρο του Μαλέα άρχισαν στις 23 Μαΐου 2009, ύστερα από δύο ανεπιτυχείς προσπάθειες των συνεργείων να προσεγγίσουν τον Φάρο λόγω θαλασσοταραχής. Στους επόμενους 6 μήνες τα συνεργεία εργάσθηκαν υπό τις οδηγίες του αρχιτέκτονα και την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και βοήθεια της τοπικής κοινωνίας.Οι συνθήκες ιδιαίτερα δύσκολες και δυσμενείς, με συνεχείς διακοπές των εργασιών λόγω θαλασσοταραχών, οι οποίες εμπόδιζαν τον ανεφοδιασμό υλικών και τροφίμων.
Ιδιαίτερες δυσκολίες αντιμετώπισαν τα συνεργεία, καθώς ένα μήνα πριν την ολοκλήρωση του έργου και πάλι θαλασσοταραχή κατέστρεψε την εξέδρα.Η πλήρης αναπαλαίωση του Φάρου Μαλέα ολοκληρώθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 2009 και ο Φάρος παραδόθηκε στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.Ήδη προγραμματίζονται και άλλες ενέργειες για την ανάδειξη των πέτρινων Φάρων της Ελλάδας ως αρχείων της μακρόχρονης ιστορικής μας παράδοσης:α) Η αναγνώριση ως Διατηρητέων Μνημείων της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Ευρωπα&#239;κούς φορείς όσο περισσοτέρων πετρόκτιστων Φάρων της Ελλάδας.β) Η δημιουργία στο Ίδρυμα ενός κέντρου μελέτης, έρευνας και συγκέντρωσης στοιχείων σχετικά με τους πετρόκτιστους Φάρους της Ελλάδας ώστε να δημιουργηθεί ένα κέντρο συλλογής και επεξεργασίας εντύπου και ηλεκτρονικού υλικού για τους Ελληνικούς Φάρους.Φάρος Ακρωτηρίου Μαλέα πριν από τις εργασίες αποκατάστασης
Φάρος Μαλέα μετά την αποκατάσταση*Ανακαίνιση-Αποκατάσταση Φάρου Ντάνας Πόρου*Κατά τη διάρκεια των τελευταίων έξι μηνών, το Ίδρυμα Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη ολοκλήρωσε την πλήρη και εκ βάθρων αποκατάσταση του ιστορικού πετρόκτιστου φάρου Ντάνα στον Πόρο.Το έργο αυτό έρχεται σε συνέχεια της αποκατάστασης δύο άλλων ιστορικών φάρων της πατρίδας μας, του φάρου του ακρωτηρίου Ταινάρου και του φάρου του ακρωτηρίου Μαλέα, που ολοκληρώθηκαν το 2008 και 2009 αντίστοιχα.Με αυτό το πρόγραμμα αποκαθίστανται πλήρως πολύτιμα ιστορικά μνημεία της πολιτιστικής ναυτικής μας κληρονομιάς και αποδίδονται στο Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό σε άριστη κατάσταση.Η προσπάθεια αυτή συνδυάζεται και με τον χαρακτηρισμό των φάρων αυτών, που είναι ούτως ή άλλως διατηρητέα κτίρια και σαν μνημείων ιδιαίτερης πολιτιστικής σημασίας, με τη βοήθεια του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού, της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και του Ιδρύματος Αικατερίνης Λασκαρίδη.Ο πετρόκτιστος φάρος της Ντάνας, που δεσπόζει στην είσοδο του κόλπου του Πόρου, βρισκόταν σε πάρα πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, με μεγάλες ζημίες, παλαιότερες επεμβάσεις και βανδαλισμούς και έτσι η πλήρης αποκατάστασή του χρειάστηκε μεγάλο κόπο, μεράκι και έξοδα.Το αποτέλεσμα όμως είναι εντυπωσιακό και ο ανακαινισμένος φάρος είναι σήμερα ένα στολίδι για την περιοχή του Πόρου και μια υπενθύμιση για την αξία αυτών των σπουδαίων πολιτιστικών μνημείων της ναυτικής μας κληρονομιάς.Το κτήριο του φάρου και οι ενδιαιτήσεις του αποκαταστάθηκαν πλήρως και έτσι θα εξυπηρετούν τόσο τους φαροφύλακες που θα τοποθετηθούν εκεί, όσο και τους πολυάριθμους επισκέπτες του.Το κτήριο εξοπλίστηκε με φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα για την πλήρη ενεργειακή του επάρκεια (που όμως δεν επηρεάζουν καθόλου την αισθητική της περιοχής ή του κτηρίου). Όλες οι εργασίες εκτελέστηκαν από ειδικευμένα συνεργεία που έχουν αποκαταστήσει τους φάρους του Ταινάρου και του Μαλέα, με την επίβλεψη του αρχιτέκτονα Δημήτρη Ευταξιόπουλου, με την πολύτιμη συμβολή της τοπικής κοινωνίας του Πόρου και της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.Όπως και στις προηγούμενες δύο περιπτώσεις, το σημαντικό αυτό έργο είναι αφιερωμένο στη μνήμη της Αικατερίνης και του Κωνσταντίνου Λασκαρίδη.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του 1904 με τον φάρο του Μουδαρίου να ορθώνεται αγέρωχος στο βόρειο άκρο των Κυθήρων.

ΦΑΡΟΣ ΜΟΥΔΑΡΙΟΥ 1904.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το φανάρι στην άκρα αγίων Θεοδώρων το είχαμε δει παλιότερα στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος από τη στεριά.



> Δε μπορώ άλλο...!!!! Δε μου είπατε ότι θα περπατήσουμε τόσο δρόμο και έβαλα τα deckshoes


Ας το δούμε και από τη θάλασσα παραλάσσοντάς το για να μπούμε στο λιμάνο του Αργοστολίου, που οδηγέι τοα πλοία για σχεδόν διακόσια χρόνια. Είναι στο στίγμα 38° 11,47' Β 020° 28,05' Α, είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 3 δευτερόλεπτα, ονομαστική φωτοβολια 5 ναυτικά μίλια, και εστιακό ύψος 11 μέτρα. 
IMG_20180323_121527a.jpgIMG_20180323_121522a.jpg
Είναι από τους παλίοτερους φάρους στην Ελλάδα αφού κατασκευάστηκε από τους Βρετανούς το 1828 οπως αναφέρει ο Στυλανός Λυκούδης στο βιβλίο του «Ιστορικόν των φάρων των ελληνικών ακτών από της αρχαιότητος μέχρι σήμερον» (ISBN 978-960-98176-1-5):

"Το 1828 ελειτούργησαν εν ταις ιονίοις νήσους δύο πυρσοί. (...)
Ο έτερος ήτο ο φανός επί της άκρας των *Αγίων Θεοδώρων* προ του λιμένος του Αργοστολίου και δεξιά τω εισπλεόντι αυτόν. Ως κτίριον δια την λειτουργίαν αυτού εχρησιμοποιήθη εις άχρηστοε ανεμόμυλος τον οποίονεν τούτοις χάρις εις εξώστην, ον κατεσκέυασαν περί αυτόν εις το μέσον του ύψους του, και εις περιστύλιονυποβαστάζον τον κυκλοτερή τούτον εξώστην μετέβαλον εις περικαλές όσον και ιδιότυπον μνημείον. Τον κοινόν φανόν αυτόυ αντικατστήσαμεν τω 1913 δια διοπτρικού φανού όπως ενδυναμώσουμε την φωτοβολίαν του."

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε την απεικόνιση του φάρου στο γαλικό φαροδείκτη Atlas geral des phares et fanaux a l'usage des navigateurs του 1845 που φτιάχτηκε από τον M. Coulier, όπου αναφέρεται σαν Pte Theodore:
Cafalonia-1.jpgCefalonia-2.jpg

Στο φαροδείκτη του Βρετανικού Ναυραχείου του 1849 διαβάζουμε (στο στίχο 95 που αναφέρεται Hook Point Argostoli) ότι ήταν ερυθρός με φωτοβολία 9 ναυτικά μίλια:
Eikona5.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το φάρο στην Άκρα Μελαγκάβι ή Φάρος Ηραίον είχαμε κουβεντιάσει παλίοτερα



> Ο φάρος στην Άκρα Μελαγκάβι ή Φάρος Ηραίον (από τον αρχαίο ναό κοντά του)  στη βόρεια είσοδο του όρμου της Κορίνθου και τον χωρίζει από τον κόλπο των Αλκυωνίδων βόρεια (δείτε και τον παρακάτω χάρτη που με βέλος σημειώνεται η Άκρα Μελαγκάβι). Που οδηγεί τα πλοία που πλέουν στον Κορινθιακό προς το λιμάνι της Κορίνθου και τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20228
> 
> Βρίσκεται στη θέση 38° 01΄ 47΄΄B  022° 51΄ 02΄΄Α (δηλαδή εδώ, στη δορυφορική φωτογραφία κάτω και αριστερά ή νότια και δυτικά από το σημέιο λόγω διαφορετικού συστήματος αναφοράς από τους ναυτικούς χάρτες). Είναι αναλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο 10δευτερόλεπτα, εστιακό ύψος 60 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 19 ναυτικά μίλια (Αν Λ 10δ 60μ 19Μ). H φωτοβλία του είναι 19 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Ιούνιο του 2007 όπως διαβάζουμε στην αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας 124/07 (μπορείτε να τη δείτε σε αυτό το αρχείο pdf http://www.hnhs.gr/portal/page/porta...n07%5C0607.pdf) οπότε όσοι έχουν παλιούς χάρες και φαροδέικτες πρέπει να την αλλάξουν από το παλιό 17Μ σε 19Μ.
> 
> Ο φάρος έχει ύψος 13 μέτρα περίπου και χτίστηκε το 1897 και έγιναν βελτιώσεις μετά τον πόλεμο το 1947.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20229
> 
> ...


Ενα πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα στο φάρο και το φαροφύλακά του μπορέιτε αν δέιτε στι βίντεο παρακάτω:

----------


## erwdios

Ο φάρος που βρίσκεται στο Κάστρο του Αντιρρίου. Οι  συντεταγμένες του είναι 38° 19,6' Β 21° 45,9' Α. Είναι διπλός αναλάμπων λευκός με  περίοδο 10 δευτερόλεπτα (μια αναλαμπή στα 2,2 και μια στα 6,2 δευτερόλεπτα), εστιακό ύψος 52 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 16 ναυτικά μίλια. 

20180621_152915.jpg20180621_152947.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

----------


## erwdios

Με την ευκαιρία του εορτασμού της παγκόσμιας ημέρας φάρων - Ποιοι είναι οι φάροι που μπορεί να επισκεφθεί το κοινό
Τη δυνατότητα να επισκεφθούν 27 φάρους στην ελληνική επικράτεια θα  έχουν οι πολίτες την Κυριακή 19 Αυγούστου, με την ευκαιρία του  εορτασμού της παγκόσμιας ημέρας φάρων. Παράλληλα θα ενημερωθούν για τη  σημασία των φάρων και των υπόλοιπων ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στη  ναυσιπλοΐα καθώς και για την προσφορά των φαροφυλάκων.
Οι φάροι που μπορεί να επισκεφθεί το κοινό από τις 10.00 το πρωί έως τις 8.00 το βράδυ την Κυριακή 19 Αυγούστου είναι οι εξής:
Αγ. Νικόλαος - Κέα

Ακρωτήρι - Θήρα

Αρκίτσα - Φθιώτιδα

Μουδάρι - Κύθηρα

Βρυσάκι - Λαύριο

Γερογόμπος - Κεφαλονιά

Γουρούνι - Σκόπελος

Δρέπανο - Πάτρα

Δρέπανο - Χανιά

Κασσάνδρα - Χαλκιδική

Κατάκολο - Ηλεία

Κερί - Ζάκυνθος

Κρανάη - Γύθειο

Μεγάλο Έμβολο - Θεσσαλονίκη

Μελαγκάβι - Λουτράκι

Πλάκα - Λήμνος

Κόρακας - Πάρος

Κοκκινόπουλο - Ψαρά

Αλεξανδρούπολη - Αλεξανδρούπολη

Ταίναρο - Λακωνία

Κόπραινα - ¶ρτα

Κακή Κεφαλή - Χαλκίδα

Μονεμβασιά - Λακωνία

Λάκκα - Παξοί

Βασιλήνα - Εύβοια

Πάππας - Ικαρία

Σπαθί - Σέριφος                         


Πηγή:www.protothema.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στο κάστρο της Μοναμβσιάς πρωτολειτούργησε το 1897. Είνια στη θέση  36° 41,3 ' Β 23° 03,5 '  Α, είναι ανλάμπων λευκός με περίοδο  5 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακο ύψος 15 μετα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 11 ναυτικά μίλα.
IMG_20181111_133735.jpg

Στο βίντεο παρακάτω βλέπουμε τα εγκαίνια μετά τις εργασίες αναπαλαίωσης του ακι ένα μικρό αφιέωμα στο φάρο

----------


## kastor



----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένας φάρος που οδηγεί τους ναυτικούς πλου πλέουν στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο προς τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου. Ο φάρος στον Κάβο Λυκοποριάς είναι στο στίγμα 38° 08,15 ΄Β 022° 29,45' Α, είναι αναλάμπων με δύο λευκές αναλαμπές και περίοδο 16 δςυτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 17 μέτρα και ονμαστική φωτοβολία 10 ναυτικά μίλια φάινεται δηλαδή και από τις απένταντι ακτές της Στερεάς.
IMG_20181129_141927.jpgScreenshot_2019-07-21 Γεωευρετήριο Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων που έχει θεσπιστεί να εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο την τρίτη Κυριακή του Αυγούστου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα και φέτος στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί την Κυριακή 18 Αυγούστου απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 20:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:

Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Φισκάρδο (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Πάτρα), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Κασσάνδρα (Χαλκιδική), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία), Σκινάρι (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μελαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Μουδάρι (Κύθηρα), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Κόρακας (Πάρος), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Αλεξανδρούπολης (Αλεξανδρούπολη), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα), Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα), Μονεμβασιάς (Λακωνία), Λάκκα (Παξοί), Βασιλίνα (Εύβοια), Πάππα (Ικαρία), Σπαθί (Σέριφος) και Δουκάτο (Λευκάδα).

Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στην ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την πολυετή προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα, αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης και συντήρησης του θρυλικού φάρου στο ακρωτήριο Απολυτάρες των Αντικυθήρων. Αρχικά, θα διαπλατυνθεί απ' τη ΜΟΜΑ το ήδη υπάρχων μονοπάτι, ώστε να γίνει ένας βατός χωματόδρομμος, δίχως τσιμεντόστρωση ή ασφαλτόιστρωση με σκοπό να καταστεί εφικτή η προσέγγιση των οχημάτων με τα υλικά μέχρι το κτίριο. Ύστερα, θα γίνουν όλες οι απαραίτητες εργασίες συντήρησης, ενώ αναμένεται και η δημιουργία εντός του κτιρίου ενός χώρου-μουσείου αφιερωμένο στη μεγάλη μορφή του Ρώσου Ναυάρχου Νικολάου Φιλοσοφώφ, ο οποίος υπηρέτησε ως φαροφύλακας στα Αντικύθηρα. Τέλος, στόχος της όλης προσπάθειας είναι το θρυλικό κτίριο να επανδρωθεί σε μόνιμη βάση από προσωπικό της Υπηρεσίας Φάρων.

https://kythira.gr/2020/06/17/xekina...lklgBrU0Y-3bhA

----------


## alkeos

Ο φάρος του Ποσειδίου, του δυτικότερου ακρωτηρίου της Χαλκιδικής, εκεί που "συναντιέται" ο Θερμαϊκός κόλπος με το Αιγαίο, και εξυπηρετεί τα βαπόρια που κατευθύνονται σε (ή προέρχονται από) αυτόν. Βρίσκεται δίπλα στη φοιτητική κατασκήνωση του Α.Π.Θ. και μέσα στο χώρο των κατασκηνώσεων της ΣΣΑΣ.

P8140368.jpg P8140492.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος ου Ποσείδιου ή της κασσάνδρας που μας έδειξε ο φίλις alkeos στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα έιναι στο στίγμα 37° 57,5' Β 023° 18,3' Α, εκπέμπει δύο λευκές αναλαμπές με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 19 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια.

Είναι εκεί από τη  περίοδο της τουρκοκρατίας και όπως μας πληροφορεί ο Στυλιανίς Λυκούδης στο "Ιστορικόν περί των Φάρων των Ελληνικών Ακτών" πρωτοάνναψε τον Ιούλιο του 1864. Είναι ο φάρος με αριθμό  στον πίνακα του Στυλιανού Λυκούδη παρακάτω
Pages from 7.jpgΠηγη

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο φάρος ου Ποσείδιου ή της κασσάνδρας που μας έδειξε ο φίλις alkeos στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα έιναι στο στίγμα 37° 57,5' Β 023° 18,3' Α, εκπέμπει δύο λευκές αναλαμπές με περίοδο 15 δευτερόλεπτα, έχει εστιακό ύψος 19 μέτρα και ονομαστική φωτοβολία 24 ναυτικά μίλια.
> 
> Είναι εκεί από τη  περίοδο της τουρκοκρατίας και όπως μας πληροφορεί ο Στυλιανίς Λυκούδης στο "Ιστορικόν περί των Φάρων των Ελληνικών Ακτών" πρωτοάνναψε τον Ιούλιο του 1864. Είναι ο φάρος με αριθμό  στον πίνακα του Στυλιανού Λυκούδη παρακάτω
> Pages from 7.jpgΠηγη


Πάντως παρά τον φάρο έχουν συμβεί προσαράξεις, ίσως οφείλεται στο πως μεταβάλεται η θέση της αμμόγλωσσας με τον καιρό.
π.χ. το μότορσιπ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ έμεινε για πάντα εκεί.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να  περάσουν τουλάχιστον μισό μίλι από το φάρο και ίσως με φουρτούνα να είναι δύσκολο. 
Screenshot_20210215_145832_gr.talent.nautiluscharts.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο φάρος στο κάστρ της Αγίας Μάυρας στη Λευκάδα. Είνια στο στίγμα 38°50'47,5"Β 020°43'13,1"Α είν αι αναλάμπων με δύο αναλαμπές και περίοδο δώδεκα δευτερόλεπτα με λευκό και κόκκινο τομέα. Έχει εστιακό ύψος 17 μέτρα και ο λευκός τομέας ονομαστική φωτοβολία 8 μίλια κια ο κόκκινος 5 ναυτικά μίλια.
IMG_20190719_122709.jpgIMG_20190719_123220.jpgIMG_20190719_123327.jpg
Ο κόκκινιος τομέας έιναι στις διοπ΄τευσεις από τη θάλασσα 075°-120 και ο λευκός από τις διοπτέυσεις από τη θάλασσα 120°-255°
Screenshot_20210321_232708_gr.talent.nautiluscharts.jpg
Ο κόκκινος τομέας επισημάινει τα ρηχά και τους ναυτιλιακους κινδύνους στα ανατολικά του περασματος.

----------


## sv1xv

Σήμερα και αύριο είναι το διήμερο Φάρων-Φαροπλοίων 2021. Η Υπηρεσία Φάρων του ΠΝ δεν φαίνεται να έχει οργανώσει κάτι, ίσως λόγω μέτρων COVID-19. Στον ασύρματο όμως, στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες, το *International Lighthouse Lightship We

ekend* είναι ενεργό όπως και στα προ-COVID έτη! Στην Ελλάδα έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο φάρος στην νησίδα Δίδυμη Κυκλάδων (Γαϊδουρονήσι), ακριβώς εξω από την Ερμούπολη Σύρου, με διακριτικό κλήσεως SZ8G.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Φάρων που έχει θεσπιστεί να εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο την τρίτη Κυριακή του Αυγούστου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα και φέτος στο κοινό να επισκεφτεί την Κυριακή 21 Αυγούστου απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 20:00 τους ακόλουθους φάρους:

Άγιος Νικόλαος (Κέα), Ακρωτήρι (Σαντορίνη), Αρκίτσα (Φθιώτιδα), Μουδάρι (Κύθηρα), Βρυσάκι (Λαύριο), Γερογόμπο (Κεφαλλονιά), Γουρούνι (Σκόπελος), Δρέπανο (Χανιά), Καστρί (Οθωνοί), Κερί (Ζάκυνθος), Σκινάρι (Ζάκυνθος), Κρανάη (Γύθειο), Μεγάλο Έμβολο (Θεσσαλονίκη), Μελαγκάβι (Λουτράκι), Πλάκα (Λήμνος), Κόρακας (Πάρος), Κοκκινόπουλο (Ψαρά), Αλεξανδρούπολης (Αλεξανδρούπολη), Ταίναρο (Λακωνία), Κόπραινα (Άρτα), Κακή Κεφαλή (Χαλκίδα), Μονεμβασιάς (Λακωνία), Λάκκα (Παξοί), Βασιλίνα (Εύβοια), Πάππα (Ικαρία), Σπαθί (Σέριφος), Κατάκολο (Ηλεία) και Δουκάτο (Λευκάδα).

Κατά τη διάρκεια των επισκέψεων το κοινό θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να ενημερωθεί αναφορικά με τη σημασία των Φάρων και των λοιπών ναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων στην ναυσιπλοΐα, καθώς και για την πολυετή προσφορά των Φαροφυλάκων.

----------

